# First ever grow, grow journal.



## thegigglepimp (Mar 23, 2008)

I can see this grow going disastrously wrong, due to a couple of main factors;

1. My inexperience (although i am confident i know a heck of alot now thanks to this website and other research). 

2. My timeline, im on holiday for three weeks commencing 28th June. So i have to harvest before then, so i know my yield etc if i get that far will b poor.

3. Equipment, im a bit skint so not everything is perfect. 

Anyway on to the journal. 

Equipment is your standard reflective surface (Not Al foil).

Lighting, currently i use 240W fluorescent aswell as another 30 W cool white fluro. But these are for my Salvia plants primarily, but will have to do currently to get my seedlings going. In the post is a 400w HPS. 

Began germination on 14th March, with nothing untill two days ago. Finaly one of my two seeds cracked and planted it straight away. The following day the other cracked at a much faster pace than the first. 

Transported both into Rockwool cubes once they showed root of about 1cm in length. 

Now they are both under 240w Fluro with PH water. 

One hasnt shown at all yet through the rock wool where as the other is poking out, but is completely white, which is worrying me.. Anyway this is day three in total. Photos below. 

Oh and this is Not the grow area i will be using. This is my Salvia Divinorum grow area and am only using at the moment due to available light. 

I have taken two photos of the one sprout. and a general shot of my grow area im currently using.


----------



## closet.cult (Mar 23, 2008)

great set up. enjoy your grow. good luck, my friend.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 23, 2008)

cheers  i have my fingers crossed that i manage to get something out of this. Bit worried about the white seedling, hoping by tomorrow it'll show some better signs, could be me being paranoid.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 24, 2008)

Update: day four now in total. will add a photo to this post later when i take one. 

Im a bit worried about speed of growth. The sprout that i have shown in previous photos is longer now and beginning to turn green at the tips and brown ish on the stem so that seems good. How ever the other seed still hasnt emerged, which is surprising as it was the first one to crack.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 25, 2008)

Update: Day 5.

Sorry i didnt get back with photos yesterday ended up spending the day setting up my new grow area. Bought a cheap indoor green house. So i've been adapting it with lights, when my HPS arrives it will fit perfectly. Just need to install some computer fans etc now to keep climate under control. 

Anyway the second seedling has shown its self now although still arced. I cant help but feel these are growing rather slowly in comparison to other grows i've seen on here but that may be me being paranoid. Anyway photos below. 

Oh and by the way theres a slit down a leaf on the larger of the two, this must have been when the seed split or something? Anyway heres the photos: 

























And there you have it. I've had the light about an inch or so away from the tops of them now, with 21/3 light schedule. Any tips or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 25, 2008)

A quick question. I have a slight problem which is that i am going on holiday for three weeks on June the 28th. Do you think it would be possible to harvest by then? The photos above are exactly what stage they are at now. The strain is "Arjan Strawberry haze" and states 10 weeks flowering, 11 for extra taste. I will be using a 400w hps. 

I'm getting a bit worried that im pushed for time. For it to be a eleven weeks flowering i'd have to put them into a 12/12 cycle on the 17th of April. Thats 23 days away.. Im fucked arent i. Im not fussed about a huge yield.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 26, 2008)

Day 6: The second seedling has perked up quite alot now compared to yesterday. She seems to be facing upwards more. How ever theres big colour contrast between the two. The second seedling seems alot darker and one of her leaves is smaller than the other.... As if it was a different strain. Any ideas why this is?

The first seedling seems to be doing great despite the hole in one of her leaves.
























Above is the comparison between the two. As you can see there is a major difference between the two. Whats going on? any idea as to why one of the leaves is under developed? Help would be gladly appreciated.


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Mar 26, 2008)

Where did you get the seeds? If there just bag seeds ive found alot of those seeds are abused and miss handled and it creates deformations in the leaves. Get a few more sets of nods on the plant with the weird leaf and see if the deformations continue. if they you can keep growing it as long as it wants to grow. but anytime i had a seed sprout like that it never got bigger then 6-10in so I pulled all of them before any bloom. hope i helped


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Mar 26, 2008)

Are you giving them any nutes right now? or is it just fresh water still?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 26, 2008)

i got them from greenhouse seeds, Theyre "Arjan Strawberry haze feminized"

Not Nutes at the moment just water. Apart from possibly a bit of spray from my other plants possibly reaching them but i doubt it and even then itd be hardly anything. Thanks for the reply. i hope they manage to sort themselves out!


----------



## toolage (Mar 26, 2008)

Jackbobjoe98 said:


> Where did you get the seeds? If there just bag seeds ive found alot of those seeds are abused and miss handled and it creates deformations in the leaves. Get a few more sets of nods on the plant with the weird leaf and see if the deformations continue. if they you can keep growing it as long as it wants to grow. but anytime i had a seed sprout like that it never got bigger then 6-10in so I pulled all of them before any bloom. hope i helped


Good information Jackbobjoe! I too have a plant like this that won't see a day of flowering. Here is a picture of the plant that is bag seed and have horrible genetics. As you can see at the bottom it started to be a good plant. As time went by the leaves curled, they were shriveled and many many other deformations in the leaves. Check out my grow journal for beginning pictures of what that plant looked like.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry i havent updated the last couple of days been busy. So its day 9:

They seem to be doing really well. A root emerged out of one of them yesterday morning. Must have happened over night. This was on the healthier of the two. Then later that day the second seedling followed with emerging roots. So i transplanted them into larger rockwool cubes. Although they didnt fit perfectly so i filled the gaps with perlite. Hope that was ok? 

Anyway photos below. The last set o photos showed a big contrast between the two plants. Where one seemed to be struggling alot more than the other. Notice the difference now.

Below: This is a side shot of which used to be the strongest looking one.






Side shot of what used to be the runt, as you can see she has caught up in height aswel as her leaves.






Fan leaves really beginning to develop:






As you can see the leaves have improved alot from the last update. 






So far im pretty happy, seems to be going well  
Love checking up on them each morning, its surprising the difference just over night.

Oh and by the way the light schedule is 22:2 And im still keeping the light ridiculously close, its a fluro so heat isnt an issue. But is there any point when i should stop keeping it close? 

Cheers for checkin out my journal


----------



## toolage (Mar 29, 2008)

Around 3 weeks old, you can probably start moving the CFLs at the max I'd say is 4-5" away. Until then I'd stick with the 1-3". They look so innocent when they are young. Keep up the good work!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 29, 2008)

Alright  Awesome cheers! Trying to keep these babies as short as possible


----------



## toolage (Mar 29, 2008)

If height is an issue for you, I'd suggest reading up on tying down your plants. This works great if you have limited space to work with. Just tie down the tops of your plants and as the days/weeks pass you can slightly tighten the string. At a certain point your plant will be almost horizontal and it'll focus most of the growth on the sides and not the tops. Hope this was helpful!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 29, 2008)

alright cheers mate i'll look into it. i didnt realize tying down would help the development on the sides as well. Though it was literally a way of bending your plant into any shape to fit your room lol.


----------



## toolage (Mar 29, 2008)

my friend grew his shit that way and got some buds that were in the wierdest shape I've ever seen. He had some in the shapes of J's and S's , it was pretty intense. Just all depends on how it's tied down.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Mar 31, 2008)

Day 11:

Seem to be doing well. The plant that was struggling at first is doing really well. Is taller than the other an its leaf development has over taken the other plant. I added a little bit of Rooting gel to some water and watered this plant alone with this solution for an experiment in another thread. And these could be the results. After that watering its really perked up and gone for it. 

To make it easier for me to describe which plant is which in photos. I'll call the plant that was originally healthy and doing better "A" and the plant that seemed to be struggling "B"

Anyway heres some photos: 

"A" is on the left here. As you can see "B" has over taken just in height.






This is "B"






"A"






Another shot of "B"






Am i wrong in counting eleven segments on the leaves? Isnt that way too many?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 1, 2008)

Day 12:

Things seem to be going well. I was surprised today when i lift up the rock wool cubes to find large roots emerging from the bottom! Two strong roots on one, and four on the other. Was caught by surprise so i only have one pot ready... So i have planted one of them in their final pot today. I was going to transfer the other one into a slightly smaller pot for now but thought it wouldnt be worth it if i am to re pot it in a day or so. 

So currently one is in a large pot where as the other is still in the rock wool cube on top of the pot to get closer to the light. The one in the plant pot is "B"

My grow area is getting too crowded now need a re think asap, you can see from the picture below lol:






There are a couple of shelves above it, so might segregate the Salvia plants etc to one shelf and these babies on their own. Will mean i can keep the salvia on 18/6 when i put these to 12/12. 

Below is how the light is being left for them at the mo: 


















In the pot, i have lots of gravel at the bottom of the pot for good drainage, i am using miracle grow compost with perlite. Still only using water to water them as im guessing the soil now has enough nutrients.

Any tips would be great, not sure if im doing this right... lol


----------



## toolage (Apr 1, 2008)

Everything looks great, I've never personally tried growing in the medium you're using but it sounds good! You're gonna be suprised at the growth in the next 10 days! I'll be checking in on your babies! Take care bro!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 1, 2008)

Cheers . Is it sad that i get excited each morning when i go check on them? lol its my first grow so everything is new to me. Cant wait to see them develop over the coming weeks. Im tempted to leave them for a couple of days without checking on them, so when i do theres a bigger contrast lol


----------



## Devilreject1 (Apr 1, 2008)

you got some salvia growin there too dont ya


----------



## toolage (Apr 1, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Cheers . Is it sad that i get excited each morning when i go check on them? lol its my first grow so everything is new to me. Cant wait to see them develop over the coming weeks. Im tempted to leave them for a couple of days without checking on them, so when i do theres a bigger contrast lol


It is never sad get excited about your babies growing, I am able to make it to work on time because I'm ready to wake up and look at them. I spend my days off sitting in my rocking chair in my grow op and just watch em grow!!!! It's the best feeling ever to watch your hard work pay off!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 3, 2008)

So its day 14: 

My god, the stresses of a first time grower never seem to stop..... 

Repotting day today for plant "A". Didnt have one when i repotted its sister so had rush out and buy one yesterday. As you can quite alot of roots were emerging, all photos were taken today by the way:







Anyway, the photos of the plants today were taken before the potting, and the photos later were after it (obviously as its in a pot, but yeah) 

The plants themselves are doing well, leaves are really growing well, new growth of nodes is emerging, its as if theyre growing before my eyes now i love it : 






(Can see new growth here)


















(The above three are plant A)







Anyway, shortly after taking the above photos i started to re organize my grow room. There was no room at all for all my salvia plants as well as the pots for these girls, So i had to segregate the Salvia etc to the top shelves. I will have to get rid of them all together when my new lamp arrives.

Anyway i ordered my new lamp today, a 250w Sodium Son low bay industrial fitting and lamp. My problem is that now that i have repotted them, the plants them selves are too far apart for my light to cover both of them. So ive been running around trying to find lamps etc to do it for now and failed. I found some CFL's but the only lamp i could use them is just doesnt work, replaced fuse etc and still nothing.

So i found this little lights, not quite sure what they are, they get alot warmer than my Fluros, Seem to have a warmer spectrum than that of my fluro. Anyway this was my only option so ended up screwing it to a plank of wood so its just above one of my plants. Im stressed now because i was doing so well and i dont want this to fuck it all up!! My new lamp should arrive in 1-5 working days, but even then i dont know if its suited to these seedlings yet. 

Anyway heres some photos of my temporary solution, what do you think?







My improv light:












Sorry for the wall of text today.


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

oh bro I hope those aren't halogen lights. If so throw them away immediatly! Those don't grow but burn plants to the ground. You can buy studio lights at Lowes/Home Depot for $40 and you can fit 6 lights. If you buy Y adapters you can hook up 12 lights. Its just a piece of 2x4 with lightsockets in it. Small,compact and holds enough lights for your plants!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 3, 2008)

fuck man i dunno, i'll try look into them, i'll take a close up of the bulb as well if that helps.. this is why i was worried lol thanks for the headsup


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 3, 2008)

argh christ it is as well, didnt say anything about it on the box or the lamp itself, from ikea, so went on ikea and saw it straight away, 10W halogen... What do you propose i do? is it worth keeping it there if its at a fair distance, or the fans on right by it. I cant get a new lamp untill tomorrow now at least.


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

remove the light immediatly, put the room back to the way it was until tomorrow and re-do everything tomorrow when you get CFLs. Just get some clamp lights from Wal-mart, Y adapters and some CFLs. You can clamp em on the side of your pots.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 3, 2008)

ive removed the light now, only problem is i cant really put it back due to the fact the plants are now both in large pots. However, i have another lamp that i have managed to find. i'll upload a photo now, CFL think. Ignore the ball shaped lamp i'll rig it securely somehow above the plant. 







I have the lampside ways now with the bulb about two inches above the plant. Light seems to be covering her fine. Just hope this will do. Cheers for all the advice!


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

that should be fine until you can get more tomorrow. Just keep that one on 24/0. How many watts is that bulb. Is it glow white, or red?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 3, 2008)

10W, petty i know  Yeah i'll keep it on 24, cheers. Going to install my new lamp as soon as it arrives i think, keep it on same time schedule though. Only 14 days until forced flowering... I'm thinking because im force flowering so early, will it still need the full 10-11 weeks? If not then i could leave it longer before i force it into flowering. 

Bought some Computer fans tonight as well, so i should be having some fun with wiring on the weekend. Cheers for all your help mate.


----------



## toolage (Apr 3, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> 10W, petty i know  Yeah i'll keep it on 24, cheers. Going to install my new lamp as soon as it arrives i think, keep it on same time schedule though. Only 14 days until forced flowering... I'm thinking because im force flowering so early, will it still need the full 10-11 weeks? If not then i could leave it longer before i force it into flowering.
> 
> Bought some Computer fans tonight as well, so i should be having some fun with wiring on the weekend. Cheers for all your help mate.


what kind of light are you getting? 

I personally don't know too much about force flowering. I'm shooting for full 8 weeks of flowering for mine, 2 weeks drying. 

If you need any help wiring those I'm more then happy to help.

Np with the help, I'm just glad I can give some advice


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 3, 2008)

Any help with wiring would be excellent, thanks to what you said the other day i think i've got an understanding of it, but when it comes down to it i'll probably just hurt myself.

I've ordered a 250W Sodium Son lamp. Looks very similar to yours. I was going to go for 400W, but thought as im only growing two in a very small grow area 250W should do fine, and cut down on electricity a bit.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 5, 2008)

Quick update:

Day 16: - 11 days until forced flowering... They're going to be tiny..

They are doing great despite some problems with lighting. Literally growing before my eyes. Four new leaves developing on each plant. No photos today, i'll upload some tomorrow, that way there'l be a bigger contrast between me last batch of photos.

My new Sodium lamp should be here any day between monday and thursday. And my computer fans should be here early in the week, so experimentation will begin shortly lol. 

These girls are probably going to be the smallest flowering plants on the site


----------



## toolage (Apr 5, 2008)

I read in a thread that you posted in that your going to run 2 off a 9v. I wouldn't recommmend 2 on a 9v. You can do up to 3 on a 12v. 9v's will run it way to slow, just wont be enough juice. When you get the fans and the adapter let me know, its very very simple to put em together, I'll walk you through it.

I can't wait to see how big your plants will get. How much yeild are you expecting, like a quarter? This should be an awesome/interesting small plant, keep me posted bro!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey man cheers, yeah i'll look for a 12v adapter, only reason i mentioned 9v is because i have a load from my guitar pedals. Cheers for the help, i really am going to need it lol.

Yeah im quite interested as to how big my plants get. I dont mind really how much i get, as i have no past experience i just dont know what to expect. This is mainly for the experience now. Then i think half way through this grow im going to germ some more seeds and have one or two plants on the grow but in veg when i go on holiday so i can rig them up for feeding for a 2 weeks. Then get some decent sized plants.

Im uploading photos now for today. One of my plants is showing small brown spots but i think its coz my light was way too close (like under an inch) so i've corrected that. Theyre looking great apart from that.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 6, 2008)

Day 17, 10 days untill forced flowering which will give me ten and a half weeks untill i go on holiday. I doubt that the plant will need the full amount of time to mature though as it will be so small, What your opinions?

Im really happy with how i've managed to control the height of these, i see so many seedlings stretched out to an inch or two within the first week, i'm hoping this method, if used on a full grow would produce a really nice bushy plant.

Anyway pics:







Shes still under a make do light as my sodium hasnt arrived yet. But she seems to be doing really well under it. This plant B i do believe, i need to label their pots..






Side view.






I'm loving the new leaf development. 






Plant A, with small spots, either down to light being too close, which ive fixed, Or nute burn as i stupidly used a solution thinking it was their PH'd water when it wasnt.. anyway both can be fixed. Do spots like this go away once fixed or are they scarred?







Cheers for stopping by!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 6, 2008)

Quick pointless update: I just rubbed the leaf slightly because i thought there was some residue, possibly from my misting the plants around it, turns out there wasnt. But i smelt my fingers after and Oh My God.... It STINKS. I cant believe how good it smells, theyre only just over two weeks. Its not enough to smell it unless you have your nose like an inch away but when you touch it, your fingers smell like heaven.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 6, 2008)

Posted in here quite alot today. Anyway, now that ive realized how this baby smells, i cant help but getting wafts of it every now and again. Which brings me to think i need odor control sooner than i suspected.

Plan is to get hold of one or two febreeze wall plugs for the room in general, and im going to use ONA gel in my grow area. Im thinking would it be worth buying another computer fan to do the following: Get a small box big enough to fit the ona gel in. Then fix the computer fan to the top of the box, or side so its not directly sucking from the open gel tub. And have this in my room, with that fan set for every half hour for say five minutes.


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't know about forcing the flowering in 10 day man.. I've forced flowering pretty early but by the look of your plants you will only get a tiny bud from each. and i mean tiny (maybe a bowl total if there both female) Plants need to become sexually mature before they'll give you buds that your looking for.. As for the smell issue, with how small those plants are.. i don't think smell will ever creep outta your grow area. On my first grow i was worried about the same things you are, and it ended unsuccessfully (i had buds, but only enough to get stoned for a day). To get plants to grow you need the right Ph, for good weed you need good nuts, for big buds you need the right lights (HPS lights are best for buding) and for the bigger buds you need all that and then c02. Time is the key, a plant wont grow overnight, they need time. I think you'll have a better chance at buds if you leave them on 24/0 light cycle until there ready to bud, then bud for a shorter amount of time. consider vegging for another week or two then bud for 8 weeks, and quick dry to smoke before your vacation. Your plants are lookin good so far! they just need time in the right light cycles to give you what your looking for. Best of luck!


----------



## toolage (Apr 6, 2008)

Jackbobjoe98 said:


> I don't know about forcing the flowering in 10 day man.. I've forced flowering pretty early but by the look of your plants you will only get a tiny bud from each. and i mean tiny (maybe a bowl total if there both female) Plants need to become sexually mature before they'll give you buds that your looking for.. As for the smell issue, with how small those plants are.. i don't think smell will ever creep outta your grow area. On my first grow i was worried about the same things you are, and it ended unsuccessfully (i had buds, but only enough to get stoned for a day). To get plants to grow you need the right Ph, for good weed you need good nuts, for big buds you need the right lights (HPS lights are best for buding) and for the bigger buds you need all that and then c02. Time is the key, a plant wont grow overnight, they need time. I think you'll have a better chance at buds if you leave them on 24/0 light cycle until there ready to bud, then bud for a shorter amount of time. consider vegging for another week or two then bud for 8 weeks, and quick dry to smoke before your vacation. Your plants are lookin good so far! they just need time in the right light cycles to give you what your looking for. Best of luck!


good post +rep


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 7, 2008)

Jakebobjoe98: Yeah cheers for the advice, i understand it is way too early to put them into flower. When i did my research into growing, my time schedule that i worked out was 3-4 weeks veg + how ever many weeks the particular strain needs to flower (in my case 10-11) So i began to germ. Then i realized my idiotic mistake which was 3-4 weeks veg isnt from seed thats after they've grown a certain extent from seed.. 

Anyway thats why this has become such a short grow. How ever i am now contemplating leaving them to grow a lot more and sticking to a standard schedule. However this would mean leaving them unattended for just under 3 weeks. I could get a mate to come over and check on them. This would mean setting up a hefty self watering system. So im going to begin to plan this as it may be my new course of action.

Cheers again for the advice.

As for equipment im informed my new hps should be here tomorrow or the day after. and just got some cpu fans today so wiring experiments will begin shortly, May need your help toolage  

I'll update with photos later, they seemed to have grown alot last night.


----------



## toolage (Apr 7, 2008)

im here for ya bro!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 7, 2008)

Advice needed. I looked into my schedule to see what kind of timing would be better and came up with this:

Start flowering on the 8th of May. This is 31 days away and means it will have been 49 
days since they emerged as seedlings. If i give them ten weeks flowering that will mean the tenth week will be the 17th of July, 11th week being 24th of July. I come back on the 18th so this is kind of perfect? or would you say leave it an extra day or so. 

As far as leaving them, i would set them up with a couple of large bottles of solution with small holes in the base. These bottles will be in a tray which both pots are in. I've used this before for my salvia plants. When the water reaches below the small hole it refills it back to the same point meaning the plants take water when they need it. I know its not perfect, but its the cheapest option. If i get my mate to pop over a couple of times all he would have to do is possibly refill and check ph.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 8, 2008)

Day 19. 

I have decided to leave it longer before i put into flower.

The temporary lamp ive been using for one of my plants has been doing wonders the plant loves it... 

As for the dots on the other plant they are still present... Still unsure what caused this but its probably either nute burn or the light was too close with droplets of water on the leaves. 

Anywho, i cannot believe how fast they are growing, compare these photos to my last lot two days ago...












Leaf development is booming at the moment.







And the other plant:












Better photo of the dots:






Im not worried about the dots, just hope im right not to.

New lamp should arrive any day now. 

Cheers for stopping by, any tips on the dots would be great


----------



## toolage (Apr 8, 2008)

oh buddy, the lil buggers look good! For the spots, that looks to be either burn marks from that halogen light you were using, or nute burn. Are you using full strength nutes or 1/4 strength. Start of light nutes and work your way up to full strength. Everything is looking good man keep up the good work, can't wait to see how fast those things grow under the new light.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 9, 2008)

Cheers mate  i just looked at them for the first time today and my god i cant believe how fast these are growing! Well he wasnt under the halogen he was always under the same light. I stupidly sprayed them with solution for my salvia plants which has a standard nute solution in, i think some droplets formed on the leaves, so that could be it, plus that could have intensified the light?

Anyway i'll put some quick photos up later, these girls are looking good 

As for forced lighting im definitely abandoning that 

edit: sorry didnt answer your question about nutes, im not currently using any, thought it was too early? Would it be ok to slowly introduce in ratios like you mentioned?


----------



## toolage (Apr 9, 2008)

you should start nutes 2 1/2-3weeks after you see the first 2 leaves. Usually about the 4th SET of leaves you should start off with 1/4 strength and work your way up.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 9, 2008)

Excellent cheers mate, trying to give you more rep for all this help but it wont let me yet..

I cannot believe how fast these girls are growing, i feel like everytime i look back theyre bigger lol. Sorry to be a pain but im lost again on something i thought id be fine with. My lamp arrived today and i need to wire a plug up to, i'll include photos after the pics of the girls  

sorry a bit blurred:
























Seem to be role reversal, the seedling that was doing best at first is now smaller and has those dots.

Getting overly excited about this grow now lol

As for my lamp, any ideas?













(Guessing wires go in this bit: )


----------



## toolage (Apr 9, 2008)

did your lamp come with a ballast?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 10, 2008)

Am i wrong in thinking the ballast is underneath the central white block? Sorry about this i was told that this lamp is fine and works out of the box aslong as you connect it to the mains.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

Day 22: 

I cant believe these are the same plants, theyre growing so fast!

I need to name these two so i can compare between the both of them, as A and B doesnt seem to work as it confuses me let alone you guys..

The base of the stems seem to be becoming more "woody" if that makes sense, which i was surprised as they're quite young. 

Both plants are doing well, although one a little bit better than the other. The one with dots on its leaves doesnt seem to be doing as well, but there is hardly any difference at all. The light i've been using which seems to be a small CFL has been doing wonders for the other one so that could be why its doing better.

Anyway picture time:


















(Below, tried to show you what i meant by "woody"







(This is the one with the dots, and very slight discoloration) 


















As for the lamp i have wired it up with a normal mains plug i nicked from another appliance, and it works. But it only has a 3amp fuse... Which im guesing is completely wrong so i'm not comfortable with setting it up yet as i dont want a fire etc.. Need some help, trying to research into this now.


----------



## platypusmann (Apr 11, 2008)

You're journal really set me at ease...mine are 25 days old and look just as healthy as your and basically same size...I feared they were stunted.....man plants vary. Ours look like this, then some pholks have these foot tall beasts at three weeks......I have a great setup, and was worried...now I am not. Thanks and rep to you!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

Yeah dont worry i'm sure its fine, although this is my first grow as well. As for height, i've been trying to keep the lights as close as possible without burning them so they dont stretch. You often see seedlings at 2 inches+ before they're first set of true leaves, i wanted to avoid this to be more space efficient.


----------



## toolage (Apr 11, 2008)

ahhh giggle i'm so excited. They are beasting out more and more every day!! You are doing a wonderful job on everything!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

haha you and i both!! Cheers  i should have some spare time tomorrow to touch up my grow area. I have an air pump that i bought due to the fact i was going to do a hydro grow, it has two air lines so im going to set these up above the plants, it will at least add to air circulation, hopefully increase co2 slightly as well.


----------



## toolage (Apr 11, 2008)

sweet man that sounds excellent, remember to clean that pump out every 2 weeks or so with a razor blade to get all that algae and crap off it.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

Sorry i dont think i explained that well enough lol Basically i have an air pump to the side because i was going to set up a hydro system. How ever i didnt. So now i was thinking simply set it up with out air rocks, just have the tubes suspended near the top of my grow area. I'll have it on a time so its ten mins every half hour or so, in that time it'l produce a lot of air movement. The pump etc wont actually be in water so i wont need to worry about cleaning


----------



## toolage (Apr 11, 2008)

ohhhhhhh gotcha! sweet concept bro! i might even do that myself thx for the info.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

cheers  i mean its probably not the cheapest method of adding to air circulation, i just happen to have one sitting around as i went a bit crazy in a garden store...

I'm really worried about my new lamp heating my grow area up too much, seeing as it is an indoor greenhouse.... So im aiming to have this air pump along with two 12" fans, one in and one out. Hopefully this will keep it cool enough...


----------



## toolage (Apr 11, 2008)

my venting is so cheap but it works so well! I have 1 120mm pc fan blowing air in and one 120 mm fan blowing air out of the top and its duct taped to the duct, and i lead it out of my op and at the end of the duct is an 80mm fan helping blow the air out. All in all it costs me $22usd.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

ah right really, may get some 120mm fans instead then, im a bit worried about odor now that im doing a full length grow now it may become an issue, particularly as i can smell them a bit already. How are your girls smell wise? So good to be able to say "girls" to you mate


----------



## toolage (Apr 11, 2008)

oh man it reaks in that room and buds haven't even shown up yet but outside of it , it doesn't smell at all. Not really too worried about it yet, but if it does i'm trying ona gel.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 11, 2008)

Alright cool  yeah im going to try ONA gel but not going to purchase it for another month at least. It'l be just under a month before i put them to flower now i think.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 12, 2008)

Its the beginning of day 23: 

Im not doing a full update about them today though may have some questions later.

I just cannot get over how fast these plants grow, i can see a difference every time i go in there.. Today for instance the leaves are much fuller and must have put on half an inch over night at least. I'm not going to post any photos now until Monday, not because i cant but just because i want to compare the growth in photos from yesterday to today. 

I'm enjoying this so much, i never thought i could get so excited over something like this, i feel like a kid at Christmas again every morning!

Thanks again for everyone who has stopped by!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 12, 2008)

Quick update:

Found a fly clinging onto emerging leaves on one of my plants so went to flick it off then where it landed a little beetle emerged and then disappeared back into the gravel.... So i've used some provado. This should clear it up, just hope its not too early to use this on the plants...

Also i used my new lamp for the first time today just to see how the lamp held up for a couple of wires as im still a bit iffy about my wiring abilities. Looks great, alot of heat though so i can imagine my grow area getting VERY hot, as it gets really warm and humid in there anyway... The rising heat is making all the leaves of my Salvia plants (on the shelf above) move as if they have a small fan on them... 

I wont be completely setting this lamp up for use in the next couple of days until i can get some decent fixtures to hold it up, so i have until then to sort out my cooling methods.

Other than that, the plants seem to be doing great


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 14, 2008)

TGP is happy  

The girls are growing so well its crazy. And they smell soooo good!! Need to get some ona gel sooner than i thought...

anyway its Day 25:

Introduced nutes a couple of days ago, but hardly any going to ween them onto it. 

Named them finally, Mary and Jane. (Sorry for using Mary toolage hope its cool?)

Keep finding small flies but think i've gotten rid of them for now. Anyway thats enough, photo time!

Mary (with green pot) Jane (with porcelain colour pot)
















































Node development seems to be going great and new leaf development at the base of the nodes is coming on well.

Cheers for stopping by.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 14, 2008)

im so stressed now its unbelievable, its time for my Salvia plants to move out as i need to put my HPS in right. So moving the salvia plants everything that could have gone wrong did, nearly killed the lot of them.. I think theyre ok now though. So i removed the lights for Mary and Jane ready to replace them with the HPS, when my next door neighbor starts working outside, its hard to explain but basically the gardens are on a slant so if hes in the garden he can see my grow tent... And when i turned the HPS on it lit up like a hyper christmas tree because i havent black it out completely yet... So to avoid drawing attention to myself im going to black it out then turn it on but i have to wait for him to go away.... I hope this wont add to any stress for the girls...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 14, 2008)

Right stress over... HPS is now set up. I cant believe how hot it is in there now. It used to get pretty warm in there before just generally with the door shut but now its alot hotter. So i've made two holes at the top for now for rising heat. And put a 9inch desk fan in pointed upward at the light. Im hoping this will do for now. I dont have a thermometer yet so i dont know the actual temp, just hope its not too high.... 

I'm worrying too much at the moment im sure, just this lights a big step up from my fluro and one tiny CFL lol

Anyway fingers crossed nothing disastrous happens in the next few days, and i should see a difference in growth


----------



## toolage (Apr 14, 2008)

To get the heat off your HPS, this is where the 120mm fans come in handy! One blowing air in and one blowing air out at the top and tape it to a duct and lead it outside your grow OP. Did you ever re-order the right fan with the correct speed?

your plants are looking so nice! 2 more leaf sets and I'd say you can start off with 1/4 strength nutes and start working your way up!!! 

Keep up the great/hard work!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheers mate, just woke up, first extended amount of time with this light, and i can see a difference already. Im still shock as to how fast these girls grow. The light is about 13/14 inches away so just over a foot. I'd been thinking Mary was doing the best but after close inspection just now Jane is going crazy, shes not as tall but all her new leaf growth is way ahead of Marys. Looks like she'll be a nice short bushy plant. 

Nah i havent ordered any more fans yet as i've spent quite a lot on bits for the grow this month already although i will be ordering some soon. The two holes at the top seem to be doing really well. It wasnt too hot when i got in there this morning. So when i order some new fans i'll be sorted. 

Tuesdays are my favorite as i leave the girls for over a day and a half, so i see a bigger difference in growth. I'll be sure to post some photos tomorrow night!


----------



## codemanpoop (Apr 15, 2008)

looking good dude! Im subscribed now and will keep watching this grow!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 15, 2008)

Cheers for popping by!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

Update: Day 27:

No more clear pictures, all have an orangey tint to them now with my HPS lol

They seem to be doing really well under their new light. Not much to report apart from needing to water more frequently as it gets really hot in there now.

If i was sticking to my original plan i would be putting them into flower tomorrow.... 

But thankfully im not. I'm thinking of putting them into flower on the 8th of May but maybe earlier, what do you guys reckon? 8th of may is 22 days away i think.

Anyway pics::











































Cheers for stopping by again!


----------



## greenkong (Apr 16, 2008)

nice! your plants look really bushy and that is good!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers man  Yeah i tried to keep them small an bushy by keeping the lights really really close as i heard that worked. I guess it does  They'll probably stretch out a bit more now as the light is further away now.


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

you def got the hang of hydro, those beasts are doubling in size almost every day!!!


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Apr 16, 2008)

Looking good man! Nice work!


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Apr 16, 2008)

How tall are they now?


----------



## Alto (Apr 16, 2008)

Very Nice
I can only hope mine turn out as nice as yours are starting to.
Very compact and very very healthy looking.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

Toolage: I know its crazy how fast they grow. They're in soil though, i initially bought equipment for hydro but when it came to practicality it just well wasn't practical lol 

Jackbob: I dont know actually i haven't measured their height at all. I'll go do it now  

At first i thought the plant in the green tub was doing better, but within a day or so Jane, the one in the orangey tub has just turned into a proper bush. I love how fast these things develop, it makes all the efforts so much more worth while!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

Right the one in the green tub is just under 5 inches. And the plant in the Orange tub is 4. 

I need to label these plants to stop confusing myself.. Im going to do it now. And swap the names around once and for all. So in my grow room the plant to the left (orange tub) is Mary, the plant to the right (green tub) is Jane. So Mary is 4 Inches and Jane is just under 5 "


----------



## TetraHyC (Apr 16, 2008)

Fucking good work man, looks real good, wish my first grow looked that good.
I'm going to watch this thread!

What up Tool.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

Cheers mate  Really appreciate all the support on this, i cant believe how lucky i've been with my first grow. Really thought id mess it up.


----------



## toolage (Apr 16, 2008)

you have a natural greenthumb , are these feminise seeeds?


Hiya tetra!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

Yeah feminized. I'l get you a link now.. Greenhouse Seeds - Arjan Strawberry Haze (Feminised) - Online Shop 

Look good so far


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 16, 2008)

Fuck me 20% thc?! that cant be right can it :S


----------



## Alto (Apr 16, 2008)

20% is actually high I see seeds labeled as medium at 8% to 10% most stronger strains I see at 15% to 20%.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Quick update: The first pair of proper fan leaves on Jane (The three leafed ones) Have started drying out, about half of the middle fork is dry. Although still green (which is why i didnt notice it earlier) The rest of the plant seems fine though. So im guessing it could be nute burn? Couldn't be light could it? Because if it was the light surely the top most leaves would be affected as well?

Anyway im not too worried, if it starts spreading then i'll be worried. For now i've just watered them without any nutes just PH'd water.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 17, 2008)

looking good man.
cant wait to see how they turn out


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok in need of some help guys. 

In my post above i mentioned that the leafs were drying out in patches at the base pair of fan leaves. It is now beginning to show on both plants so im beginning to get worried. My lamp is a foot away is that too close? Would it hurt to put it two foot away? Other than that the only thing i could think is nute burn, but to be completely honest i really havent used that much anyway. 

Thanks for any help in advance!


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

lets see a pic bro


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

k i'll get right on it.

edit: Batteries went dead when i was shooting, so just charge them for ten.

looking at the pictures from yesterday they looked fine, as if it happened over night :S


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Shit man so sorry about the delay, had a dabble on salvia needless to say im back on this planet now.. Anyway photos..



















Its weird because theyre not brown theyre still green. But really brittle so i dnt think theres any chance of reviving those leaves, but it is spreading to the top leaves now so im worried. I think i may take my lamp up a foot? 

Thanks again for any help


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

How much nutes are you giving them?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

In the water, next to none, about a tenth of what it suggests, how ever its miracle grow soil so it has some in it i would think. So i should have left it altogether perhaps...


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

if you're using MG, which i personally dont recommend, you dont need any nutes for quite awhile. I'd honestly transplant into a cleaner mix of

Vermiculite
Peat Moss
Perlite
Worm Castings
Guano

they have enough nutrients to let the plant grow for up to 3-4 weeks and after that you can add nutes to that as you wish.

soil with nutes already in it, can be a lil hazardous in the long run. My buddy grew with MG and the time released nutrients burned the plant to the ground when the plant was 3 weeks old.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Ahright cheers for the advice, i'll see what i can do then. Wouldnt want to interrupt the roots though. I dont have a clue how big they will be now. They were about 3 inches downward when i planted them in these containers and that was a while back now.


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

how many gallons is the container?

also Web Gallery Wizard&#8482; is a great website with a lot of pictures of plant problems. Check out the pictures and match up some of the pictures of what your plant looks like to see what the likely cause of it is. To me it looks like nute burn, and if you can get it away from MG then I'd recommend it. If not just flush the hell out of your medium to kind of dilute your soil. 

If anyone else disagrees please chime in, as this is just what I think from what I've read.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Cheers for all your help again mate seriously without your help i think i'd be germing my next lot of seeds right now. I have some normal soil which i can mix with perlite easily. Just the main task will be transplantation. I think i will flush them a bit now and then try transplanting on the weekend when i have a good few hours on my hands as i guarantee it wont go smoothly. I'll check the link as well. Thanks again!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

indeed that link seems to show exactly what i have under "miracle grow plants" Cant i did this, specially over something small as to soil type.... Thought if i messed up itd be due to something much more complex. Thanks again mate, as soon as i can give you rep again i will do!


----------



## toolage (Apr 17, 2008)

np bro, i'm always glad i can help. deff do a lil reading on transplanting as I've never done it and have no idea where to go about doing it. I'd say practice with a couple of pots of just pottoing soil and practicing with that. have a good one, i gotta get back to work!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

Ok cheers mate will do. Just flushed them a bit, i can see the next day or so being a bit of a rollercoaster... 

Peace


----------



## Alto (Apr 17, 2008)

Yikes this all sounds worse than it probably is
Good luck transplanting, I just transplanted a tomato plant from hydro to soil.
But I just plucked it out and shoved it into the soil, gave a good solid foliar feeding and it shot up about an inch over night, lol.
Wish it was that easy with herb.
Will be looking in on your progress and best of luck sorting this out.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 17, 2008)

I think i may film the whole process... So you guys can share the pain. I fear it may be the end of my plants when i transplant them... I mean i'll be planting them back in the same pots, so where the hell do i put the plants when im emptying their pots and re filling?! lol i may need a helping hand..

They are in a large rock wool cube so the majority of the root mass will be in there. So i gues my best bet is to dig around the top carefully then work my way down. Actually i think it wont be too bad, just very fiddly. It'l be worth it if i pull it off.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 18, 2008)

In an hour transplantation will begin... I will be photographing it as i fear it could be the end of my plants  Wish me the best of luck i think im going to need it.. I feel so guilty  lol


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 18, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> In an hour transplantation will begin... I will be photographing it as i fear it could be the end of my plants  Wish me the best of luck i think im going to need it.. I feel so guilty  lol


Hope the transplanting went well, they look strong enough to make it through it.
I had used MG moisture control soil (21-7-14) with my first batch of seedlings and between transplanting, the soil, added nutes, and my inexperience, I lost all but one seedling. _I am sooooo glad I got them out of it_. I even started a thread about the stuff and got strong opinions on both sides. https://www.rollitup.org/general-marijuana-growing/61433-miracle-grow-moisture-control-soil.html, mostly bad but not all, some people swear by this stuff.
Good luck and I hope all goes well for you, they've been looking so good this far (just read through your whole journal).


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers man really appreciate the support! Im about to post a massive post on the whole procedure.. So i do appolagize for the wall of text/ photos!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 18, 2008)

Day 29:

What a fucking nightmare....

Id like to apologize for the wall of text/ photos to follow this.

In short i had to transplant my plants due to my idiotic mistake of using Miracle grow soil. In total there are 20 odd photos to follow. And i think the plants suffered... 

Now in detail...


So i grabbed some bags of compost and soil that i had in the yard to prepare with perlite. Everything seemed fine until i got to my second transplanting (Mary) Where i ran out of bloody soil.... SO i had no choice but to add some of the soil from before. How ever i water logged this then squeezed it dry and repeated this two or three times to try and flush out as much of the nutrients as i could. Besides this soil was only to cover the top two inches or so... 

Anyway heres the photos. 

So heres Jane... as you can see she is suffering from what i assume is nute burn.. More so by the day.







It almost hurts to look at these photos 


















Right so this is when i first started to remove the soil. This was difficult because i didnt know where the roots would start etc.






This is the root clump from when i doug around it..






After bloody ages i managed to get rid of most of the soil. Had to be very delicate and softly rub the dirt away. This went alot better than i thought it would, im pretty confident that i did this with minimal root damage.






So thats Jane done.. She had wilted a bit when it was all done.

Now my pride and joy, Mary.

Before transplantation so you can see her growth. She hasnt been affected too badly by the burn but there are signs.












New growth below:






size comparison:






At the bottom of her tray was all of this residue i guess its a mixture of nutes etc.






Anyway beginning of soil removal..






Her roots were much more vast which is probably due to the fact shes developing alot faster and bushier.












And this is the point where i ran out of normal soil...






Now this is them back in the grow area (I bought them new bigger pots and they barely fit lol






After the transplantation both plants wilted noticeably. Jane particularly looks really down. So im a bit worried, only time will tell... 

Jane:






Mary:






Mary:






Jane:






And thats it. Sorry about the massive post... Im kind of gutted it seemed by grow was going brilliantly. Too good to be true. Just got to keep my fingers crossed over the next few days and hope they pick up!!!

Cheers for your patience and for popping by!

TGP.

Edit: forgot to mention that the soil was warm throughout. Would this be a problem? i cant really see anyway for my to prevent this to be honest. Wasnt sure if it is an issue or not.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 18, 2008)

Right now im worried like hell... Its been about three hours or so since the transplant and Mary is fucked... The nute burn seems to have taken a hold as alot of the leaves have really begun to dry out. And shes wilted completely...  Im so gutted this whole grow was going so so well.. Cant believe i cocked up on something so damn simple! 

Mary:












Jane:


----------



## Alto (Apr 18, 2008)

Remember they are weeds!
Ever try and kill weeds in your yard? They are practically invincible dammit!
Give em some time, you have definitely set your grow back some but I bet they perk back up and get even stronger!
Got fingers and toes crossed for ya.
BTW really like the tat, you draw the orig?


----------



## Jackbobjoe98 (Apr 18, 2008)

Yo How close are your lights? Ive been told HPS lights need to be at least 2 feet away, maybe more because your girls are still young. Keep a close eye on how hot it is near your plants, if your hand feels warm under your top leafs its WAY TO HOT for the plants...
As for the shit at the bottom of your trays, it's just normal hard water stains all trays Ive seen get that. 
And i saw your using rockwool at the roots start, check the ph of it. if you didn't condition the rockwool right before you planted the seeds the PH in them is known to slowly creep up, high PH will kill your plants. 
Best Of luck.


----------



## lucid dream (Apr 19, 2008)

shell be right, other than that nice grow man


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Alto:Yeah cheers man, just worried as hell as its my first grow. And like yesterday morning despite the slight nute burn they both seemed fine, particularly Mary who looked amazing. Checked on them just now and theyre not wilted anymore but in a sorry state of affairs as far as the dry patches and yellowing is concerned. Even Mary doesnt look good her leaves are curled up and her bottom set of leaves are completely dried out. So im thinking would it be worth cutting these back?

Jackbob: They're a foot away, i nearly moved them to two foot the other day. I will do that in a minute actually thanks for the advice. I conditioned the rockwool before i planted the seeds but im sure its changed since then. I'm going to leave them without watering for a day or two now as the soil i used wasnt exactly dry. Then when i water them next it will be perfectly PH'd water and alot of it to try and flush out any problems.

Thanks for all the advice and help guys, really Really appreciate it!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Quick update. Its day 30 today and where i live its coming up to 12pm. So still have a whole day ahead of me for the plants to develop more. Its been such a rollercoaster. The photos i showed of the transplantation, particularly Mary were great. She looked great, later that night was horrific you just couldnt recognize her at all. She has perked up this morning as she is no longer wilting. However alot of her leaves have dried out at the tips and yellowing is occurring in both plants. And there is a yellow tint to the upmost leaves now which is worry. 

I have trimmed off all the dry matter, i dont know whether or not i should have done this but it was deforming the shape of the leaves so i thought 1. it would help the leaves get the most out of the light. 2. I often see people trimming the bottom leaves when preparing for taking cuttings so the plant devotes more energy to new growth. So i guess that could help in this situation as they have just been transplanted. 

Anyway for now its just a waiting game. Im gutted that this has happened as two or three days ago they both looked gorgeous. I contemplated germing some more seeds but decided against it. Im going to see how these girls do. I just hope im past the worst now. Will be interesting to see what state they are in in a weeks time. 

I wont post pictures right now, maybe later, I wouldnt want to upset you guys with the state theyre in lol.

Thanks for stopping by again.

Peace

TGP


----------



## Alto (Apr 19, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I have trimmed off all the dry matter, i dont know whether or not i should have done this but it was deforming the shape of the leaves so i thought 1. it would help the leaves get the most out of the light. 2. I often see people trimming the bottom leaves when preparing for taking cuttings so the plant devotes more energy to new growth. So i guess that could help in this situation as they have just been transplanted.


That assessment is spot on brother.
I know this is my first actual "grow" but as I said in my intro on my journal I have been around all kinds of plants my whole life and am pretty good at keeping them happy.
Growers using the SOG method cut ALL the lower leaves to advance new growth so I can't see it doing anything but good!
Besides the energy the plants would expend on trying to repair the damaged leaves would only slow down the inevitable buds to come, so very good decision on trimming the dead wood.
Great job documenting the transplant and all the best of luck with the rest of your OP.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Excellent cheers mate  Was worried id done something wrong but it seemed pretty logical. My only doubt was perhaps they were too young to bare with the added stress. But we'll see. Thanks for your help and input. +rep again as soon as i can give you some more mate.

Thanks again

TGP


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

right now what you are seeing is root shock. Right now your roots are just trying to recover from the transplant, very normal. what soil did you transplant it to? Were the leaves you cut off completely dead or still partially alive? If they were partially alive, I probably would of waited a couple of days before cutting it, just to gaurantee no more shock was given to the plant. Give it a good water feeding and just watch your pH levels carefully and keep a good eye on it. 

Hope everything goes well with everything and I will be in touch!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Toolage: I forget the brand i threw the bag away as i had used it all. But i remember it boasting its top quality soil etc. I made sure it didnt have any added nutes etc to avoid the same problem. The leaves i cut off were dead, completely crisp. And i cut the tips off of the leaves that were beginning to dry up etc.

Similar to this photo:







Cheers for the input again mate!


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

yeah man, from the pictures of the transplant to the way you are caring for them now, it sounds like they should be back to their healthy state in a couple of days! Glad to hear you got some new found knowledge for transplanting!!! OH yeah, stretch is a female


----------



## Snookster (Apr 19, 2008)

Do not nut for two weeks at least. Let them grow with heat & light.


----------



## Snookster (Apr 19, 2008)

Garden Looks Good!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Toolage: Cheers mate! Ha awesome!! Told you theres still hope lol excellent news!

Snookster: Yeah i was going to avoid nutes now for a while, so yeah i'll wait two weeks  Cheers for the input!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 19, 2008)

Quick photo update for you guys. Still a sorry state of affairs but a vast improvement on the last batch of photos i posted. Trimming in these pics is poor and has been touched up since.
Jane:






Mary:






Yellowish tint on Marys top leaves which is worrying:






Jane:






Marys New growth:






The stem on Mary is really bulking out!


----------



## toolage (Apr 19, 2008)

bro those are beautiful, those are definently going to survive. You did a perfect job transplanting that! A couple more days and your new growth will be dark healthy green!!


----------



## Alto (Apr 20, 2008)

Looking great!
Great job, I keep pulling for ya.
Glad you switched soil now that everything went so well.
Would be such a waste to see those beautiful plants burn all up from Miracle Grow. You adapt the schedule yet again due to this slight set back?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 20, 2008)

Toolage: Cheers mate, im still a bit worried but they do seem to be doing better. This morning Mary's leaves are turning really yellow and dry again  I dunno what to do. What ever this is obviously isnt out of their system yet.

Alto: Thanks, im glad as well just hope everything goes back to normal asap. As far as schedule is concerned im not sure yet i'll see how these girls go. Im thinking perhaps i'll switch them to 12/12 when they get to a certain height rather than just setting a date.


----------



## Alto (Apr 20, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Alto: Thanks, im glad as well just hope everything goes back to normal asap.


I am certain it will get back to normal soon 
You may try flushing to be sure and get rid of nutes that could have been caught up in rockwool? not sure... 
Eventually they will use up any extras if thats the case, and you should be able to get back to regular feedings.
I would look under the photos posted in the Grow FAQ HERE
from what I can see the yellowing is not a nute "burn" _(or not as it shows there)_ but more likely a nute deficiency that may have been caused by certain nutrients being "locked up" 
Its a complicated thing to me, but undoubtedly something to consider being I see it mentioned a lot. With a thorough cleansing of the grow medium _(flush)_ and a return to normal feeding it should go away from what I have read. That would be something you would have to determine being photos only can show so much.



thegigglepimp said:


> As far as schedule is concerned im not sure yet i'll see how these girls go. Im thinking perhaps i'll switch them to 12/12 when they get to a certain height rather than just setting a date.


Thats my plan. I see flowering times based on plant height or number of nodes in seed descriptions at breeder sites, and they _(if anyone)_ should know. Right?
If I have at least 5 nodes I will flower them at 12" expecting at least 24"-36" at maturity _(height could become an issue for me should they reach Toolage height lol) _Your images seem to look like you have the 5th node sprouting now so it isn't un-reasonable to think about doing it soon if you are in a hurry....


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 20, 2008)

Oh really? i'll have a look in the grow FAQ then cheers mate. I was pretty confident about 5 days ago and now i feel like its all over my head lol. What i should have done is prepped some PH'd water for when i was transplanting then flush the rockwool cubes when i had them in hand without the soil. That should have solved any of these problems straight away... I'll try a flush if i move the gravel you can see the top of the rock wool as i didnt covered it in soil so i gues thats a plus in some respect. Wont over watering do them damage as well though?

Yeah good observation, when i first started growing i just worked everything out by x amount of days, but strains differ so much as well as set backs (like mine lol) So the only real way to know when theyre ready should be distinguished by size and maturity of the plants itself surely. 

I was going to put them into flower on the 8th of May. So thats 18/19 days away, by then i assumed they would have grown sufficiently as there was a noticeable difference day by day. But now i cant seem to notice any difference mainly because im focusing on the yellowing etc. I'll post some pics soon to show you how bad its gotten over night again.

Cheers for all your input and help again Alto!


----------



## toolage (Apr 20, 2008)

hey tgp,

i'm not to sure if you're going to see your previous leaves get better. This damage is basically done. Just focus on your new growth and you'lll see it getting better!!

edit: in a few days start off using 1/4 strength nutes, you're about ready to start introducing nitrogen to the plant.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 20, 2008)

Photo update: The yellowing may not be that obvious due to the lighting but you should get a clear idea that its getting worse. The upmost set of leaves on Mary is beginning to yellow as well.... Going to do a monster flush primarily on the rockwool and hope for the best.

Mary:
























Jane:







edit: Toolage, alright mate thanks will do. Just a waiting game now lol. I've become so attached to these girls its crazy lol.

This whole things as set me back a bit i was supposed to be spending this weekend blacking out my grow area as theres loads of gaps for light to get in/out. Dont wanan fuck them up in flowering.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 20, 2008)

From what I'm seeing imo the yellowing looks more like the heat stress shown in the grow FAQs. I could be totally wrong, but I'm just saying.... Did you ever move that light up?
I just transplanted all of my babies from plastic cups to tera-cotta pots and I'm stressing out over them too, but it was too easy to over water them accidentally in those damn cups and I figured they needed the drainage.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah i moved the light away now, its 2ft + now instead of just one, and the heat difference around the plants is phenomenal. Just flushed both plants with PH'd water to hopefully void any nutelock and see how the next few days go. 

Was planning on attempting Fimming this week or so but i dont think the extra stress will do them any good now.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 20, 2008)

Sounds good, I think they'll be fine now. btw, I really liked your transplant photos. I couldn't figure out how to work the the camera and play in dirt at the same time or I would've done some too.
Keep the faith and good luck!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 20, 2008)

Ha yeah it was a bit fiddly just had to wash one hand from mud dry then grab the camera with my spare hand. Cheers for the interest, when i get a chance i'll be checking your grow out.

Peace


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 20, 2008)

*Opinions needed*

Right having looked at Mary's upper leaves again the drying out/ yellowness is spreading further. Would it be worth cutting these leaves back like the ones below to put most her effort into new growth? This will also provide more light to her new node formations and newest leaves? Or am i being fussy? I just want to get this back on track asap.


----------



## Alto (Apr 20, 2008)

I would give her time to get over all she has been through myself.
Waiting is the hardest part.


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 20, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> *Opinions needed*
> 
> Right having looked at Mary's upper leaves again the drying out/ yellowness is spreading further. Would it be worth cutting these leaves back like the ones below to put most her effort into new growth? This will also provide more light to her new node formations and newest leaves? Or am i being fussy? I just want to get this back on track asap.


 
your doing good gigglepimp....but cutting the leaves will only further your probs man,have you given them vegging nutes yet??....maybe thier turning yellow because you flushed them extreamly good and now they may need nutes...just a thought


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 20, 2008)

I have nutes ready yeah but im worried about adding them incase its nute burn, but then want to add some incase its not. lol im going to do some research into plant problems and decide from there what my best plan of action is. Thanks for the help!


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 20, 2008)

sure man....be patient and just remember..your in a win-win situation,no matter what happens your either going to get buds learn a whole bunch,or learn a whole bunch and your next grow will be even better....i'd rather the get budz and learn a whole bunch option,im sure you do to...i will be keeping up with this grow to help as much as possible


----------



## Alto (Apr 20, 2008)

being you flushed so well as Cannaboy said and disturbed the roots you may consider feeding by spraying the leaves.
A weak nute solution and some dish soap as a wetting agent could help.
Read about Foliar feeding HERE


exerpt from above link said:


> Benefits of foliar spraying:
> 
> *** To provide a quick nutrient fix for root-zone nutrient problems or deficiencies; this allows more time to solve the problem(s).
> 
> ...


might be an option should you decide they need food.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 20, 2008)

Cheers man 

Having just looked at the FAQ of plant problems it looks like it could be various things lol  obviously nute burn is one possibility, or lack of potassium and other substances..

I've flushed them today anyway with plain water. So im going to leave it a day or so and water them with a weak nute solution and see if anything helps.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 21, 2008)

Something just occurred to me, could this all be due to heat or low humidity? Because it is a lot hotter in there since i installed my HPS, and the humidity seems to have dropped because of the removal of my Salvia plants and the increased heat... I cant believe this didnt cross my mind before.. I really need to invest in some large cpu fans and a way to increase humidity. I had a glass of water in with them before and filled it back up every time it evaporated. 

I'll post pictures later, the girls dont look any better, worse in fact.


----------



## toolage (Apr 21, 2008)

do you have an osicilating fan in your op? This is a must especially with a HPS. I guess I should of asked if you had one of these. If you have a hydro shop near by, get an eco meter. They are $20 us and they read temp and humid perfectly!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 22, 2008)

Argh ffs my computer is really messing me around at the moment, It wont let me on any rollitup urls on any browser i use, safari, firefox etc... So im having to use a proxy to access the site. I was reluctant to log in using one of these but i need to update.

Toolage: Yeah i have a oscillating fan but it doesnt seem to do much at all. I've come to the conclusion it Has to be a problem with heat and humidity... And as my grow area is limited in various factors such as the fact its a stealth, and its a greenhouse im kind of stuck. 

So i've decided to get rid of my HPS... And try CFL for flowering.. I know they're not perfect by any means but it'll get rid of my heat problem in an instant. I've been doing research on CFL's and think i have a pretty good idea with them now. But any specific advice for the flowering stage? I'm going to get an adapter to run like 6-8 CFLs at different angles i think. 

So anyone wanna HPS for $65  

Cant believe how bad i messed this up, really mad at myself currently. Sorry if this post is rushed etc, and sorry i havent been posting much in your thread Toolage, its this internet problem. But stretch is sounding good!


----------



## Alto (Apr 22, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> So anyone wanna HPS for $65


LMAO where were you a month ago? heh, If only I had the room for it...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 23, 2008)

Hah i know  im so gutted about all of this, my plan of action is to get a new CFL set up around the beginning of next month so they still have some pain to go through  When i get them under the new lights, going to trim their damaged leaves back and give them a good watering. Then *HOPEFULLY* everything will be a ok. 

Just need to look into what bulbs i need to maximize the outcome.

This has set me back by about two three weeks at least i think.... Which in a way is a good thing as when im away they wont need as much attention.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 23, 2008)

Update:

Having done some more research i am thinking of purchasing a "200w ENVIROLITE/ENVIROLIGHT 2700K(RED/BLOOM) GROW LAMP". Basicaly a big fuck off CFL designed for growing. Now i just have to research the best way to set this thing up as i assume it cant replace the bulb in my current lamp..

As for the plants i may post some pictures later tonight. Nothing new to be honest just same leaves as before are still yellowing and drying up and the newer leaves are gradually showing yellow at the tips.. Under growth is still fine due to shade... The sooner i get this new lamp the better.


----------



## Alto (Apr 23, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Just need to look into what bulbs i need to maximize the outcome.


The one you have is actually perfect for what your doing, 
if only you could get it farther away it would be the best choice.
_(HPS)
_Short of that the biggest Red version that they have would be my plan.
I saw bloom CFLs that were pretty powerful _(for CFLs)
_You could even still use your hood and a big CFL with the right bulb and lose the heat like you want.
LIKE ME <-links to a 125W one that also has a cord assembly available on that same page. 
Thats a serious CFL


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 23, 2008)

Ha looks like we stumbled across a similar CFL  Yeah i know HPS is perfect but unfortunately its just not practical. I dont think i've fully described what my grow area is. Have you ever seen those indoor greenhouses u get which are covered in thin see through plastic? Great for getting humidity up? Well its one of those... So heat build up is a MAJOR problem even with vents in the top etc. So im just going to have to bow down to the HPS and go for this CFL. Heres the photo:






Fucking massive lol. Im wondering if it'l fit into my current set up. I doubt it but it'l save me money on fixtures and a reflective hood as its setting me back another £40 just for the bulb.

Cheers for the help Alto! Definitely owe you some more rep when it allows me


----------



## Alto (Apr 23, 2008)

I Wonder what the Lumen and Kelvin readings on that monster are?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 23, 2008)

This is what i can find about lumens - -"12000 lumen output directly above plants." 

Which was taken from this blurb-

"2700K red for flowering stage.
Envirolites are becoming a more and more popular alternative to HID lighting. They are effective, energy saving, reliable and come in blue and red spectrum giving excellent results and lower operating costs for all indoor growers.
Plants need light between 400 & 700 nana wave and Envirolites produce high output, 100% PAR light in this exact spectrum!
-Envirolites give 100% PAR (photosynthetic ally Active Radiation) High output lights are used successfully for all stages of plant growth.
-Envirolites do not generate excessive heat and can be used directly above the plants (3-4cm).
-Self ballasted lamps are simple to install.
-Uses a standard E40 socket.
-Lower running costs than HID lighting.
-12000 lumen output directly above plants.
*All Envirolites Compact Fluorescent Lamp&#8217;s are self ballasted lamps. This means that you don't need anything special to make them work. All you need to do is screw them in to a CFL lead and plug them in to the wall. We recommend these CFL leads for growers who wish to add extra light to their grow room by hanging CFL&#8217;s vertically in-between the plants. If you are using CFL&#8217;s over your plants then it is best to use them in a reflector. "


----------



## Alto (Apr 23, 2008)

12000 is a lot _(its over the 10000 specified in the grow faq)
_Not like a 55000 HPS, but a lot none the less for a bunch less operating costs.
And should solve your heat problem!
You gonna use them to flower?
I am interested in how they do.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 23, 2008)

Yeah going to use them to flower. Well im thinking of purchasing the one (For financial reasons, particularly the fact i bought a HPS which im not even going to use anymore...) So obviously i'll be using a reflector, and have some side lighting with smaller regular CFLs hanging down. 

Well this is what my aims to do, what my outcome is may be completely different. . .


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 24, 2008)

Day 35:

First proper update in a while as a hell of alot has happened lol. You most likely know all the stress i've had and the plants have had due to nute burn/ temp due to my light. This didnt seem to be getting any better so i am swapping my lamp to a Envirolite 200W Red spectrum designed for flowering. Until i order this they may have to go back in with the HPS. 

My grow is a stealth grow, but the reason for which is stealth has subsided for a couple of days so i took them straight out of the grow room and put them in with the rest of my plants under the same Fluro's they were under up until the HPS. Its been a whole day now since they were under the HPS and they do look better already. 

All the yellowish brown parts of the leaves which were completely crisp before are starting to become more leaf like now. I thought those parts were dead. The color hasnt improved vastly but feeling the leaves alone is enough to tell me these girls will be ok in the long run. Obviously its been set back a couple of weeks. Especially as i may not be able to order my Envirolite for another week or so (They'l have to go back under HPS on Sat...  ). 

Apart from that, here are the photos, obviously they're not doing as well as they could do but its the best theyve looked for a couple of days...

Right this where they are at the moment.. bit of a joke really...






Jane... Has seen better days but compare them both to previous pictures and they are improving i swear lol






Jane:






Jane:






Mary:






Mary:






Mary new growth still doing well lots of new branches being formed.






Right is this a stupid question but are those two growths in the center new stems or early pistils :S 






Thanks for stopping by, hopefully in a week this whole grow will be back on full speed!

TGP


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 25, 2008)

Theyre just new growth 

Looking good apart from the burning, I'm sure they'll recover tho x


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 25, 2008)

nice short and compact


----------



## Alto (Apr 25, 2008)

Dang, I said they are weeds and you can't kill em even if you try, lol.
Listen I just hope that with all these have been through it makes them so strong
that when time comes for you to fool them into thinking they are dying
that they fight back just as hard, making some of the stickiest, dankest buds ever!


----------



## toolage (Apr 25, 2008)

i agree with alto, once you're past the seedling state, it's pretty hard to kill them. Your heatstress is going away and the new development is very nice. Though the heatburn probably won't go away, the rest of your plant is going to look beautiful! I'll be in touch bro!!


----------



## jointluver (Apr 25, 2008)

i like the planting area and the plants... how much watts are you using and what type of bulb?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 25, 2008)

Cheers for the feedback guys really appreciate it  in a bit of a rush now but will post back later. 

Toolage: Your grows looking better every single day!

Jointluver: lol erm in the pics above its far from perfect i think the fluro tube is something like 20 watts. the cfl is like 8 and the fluro lamp is 40W or something close to that i cant remember exactly.

Like i said i'll update this when i get back! 

Cheers for stopping by everyone!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 27, 2008)

DAY 38:

Im not feeling in such a rush any more with these girls which in a way is a good thing. So i'm probably going to give them a good long veg rather than rush it like before. Theyre still growing well, allot slower still due to their stress. But theyre still under fluros. Mary's new growth is flourishing shes literally like a little bush now. Thinking of cutting the damage back now as there wont be any more stress. and let them concentrate on their new growth. I'll post some pictures soon. Should be ordering my new bulb this week sometime! 

TGP.


----------



## Alto (Apr 27, 2008)

keep us posted TGP Mary sounds like shes doing well cant wait to see some pix.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry i didnt update photos yesterday got side tracked.

And once again i have managed to fuck up... I stupidly thought they needed some more light (Which they do) so i put a lamp in with them thinking it was fine. Came back today and it had fallen over some how right onto mary snapping one of her large fan leaf stems right off and bending her over etc.... I was gonna take some photos to show you how well theyre doing and i came home to this... lol

I really need to sort my equipment out asap ive been getting by with shoddy lights seeing as i cant use my hps.

Im sure she'l be fine just a bit mis shapen at the moment. If she perks back up i'll post some picks. Jane on the other hand is doing fine. I'll measure height now... last time i checked was before the whole burn incident and they were below or around 5" i think.. Right well Mary's over 5 inches now but thats when shes wilted a bit so shes probably about half ana half. Jane is nearly 7 inches now. 

Just gonna try set up a more secure light system for them. Sorry about the poor posts recently this has been all over the place. Hopefully i can get fully back on track soon!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Apr 28, 2008)

Man that sucks about the light falling on her, but I'm glad to hear that she is alright.
One of my Lowryder's had her stem broke accidentally by me during transplanting and then a couple days later I accidentally dropped her and broke the pot that she was in.
She is doing fine now and even has new growth, probably end up the strongest of the bunch. Weeds, remember, very resilient!
Hang in there and good luck!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 28, 2008)

Haha cheers. yeah i think my grow was going too well when i started so something had to go wrong. . . But yeah i've learnt they can deal with alot of abuse (Although i hope they go through no more) 

The stem is an S-Shape now. and a lot of the smaller branches are in a similar shape. I guess because the lamp was still on that all the branches etc turned toward it... Because they havent "popped back into place" Theyre all weird n wavey. How ever im sure this will change with time. 

Both lights have theyre own light now where as before they were sharing one Fluro... I'm aware how poor the lighting is currently but hopefuly this will change soon when my envirolite arrives.


----------



## Enkilot (Apr 28, 2008)

I've been following this thread. While I have yet to grow anything, I find all the info available in the grow journals to be of extremely high value. I think your grow is going great, even with the setbacks. I'm in the process of gathering equipment to build a stealth grow cabinet -- can't wait to get it started! Best of luck, TGP - I'll keep following!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 28, 2008)

Cheers for the input! Thanks for keeping up  I think one of the main flaws in my plan was that i underestimate how difficult it would be to have a successful stealth grow. I mean obviously one persons scenario is completely different from another. But i really should have looked into my set up more before i started. Probably would have saved me a lot of time and money. In fact without the set backs id be close to flowering soon lol.

Anyway yeah i think they're fine but their recovery time is probably being stunted with my shite light set up... Anyway i feel confident that in a week or two they will be both well on their way


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Aw dam, thats ashame about the lamp, I'm sure they'll be fine tho, it's a very hardy plant.

Looking forward to seeing those pics x


----------



## Alto (Apr 29, 2008)

yeah I learned to be very careful around the kids after I had that PH Down mishap, lol.
All liquids are now on the bottom shelf!
No worries TGP I am sure they will get big and healthy again soon.


----------



## toolage (Apr 29, 2008)

TGP, sorry to hear that bro! Don't give up on your little ladies, they can with stand alot of problems. The beg of my grow I used nutes for the first 2 weeks from seed. 2 CFL and the socket fell on Stretch and cut 2 of her branches. Alot of things went wrong at the beginning of my grow. It will all make up in the end with time, patience and understanding!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheers guys! I just checked on her for the first time today. And im happy to say shes back in the right shape lol They're both fine. i WILL upload some photos in the next hour or so i promise lol. 

I didnt realize it so much yesterday as she was misshapen but the growths on my plants are a bit uneven. I'll show a photo later. Basically where two branches emerge, one branch would be bigger/longer than the other. I assume this is due to the stress they've had with lighting etc. Anyway like i said i'll have a proper update as soon as i get the camera charged.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 29, 2008)

So its Day 39:

Cant believe it was nearly 40 days ago that i planted these girls. Been through so many good times.. and unfortunately some bad times lol

Anyway lets keep this short n simple. You all know theyve been through alot of stress so there is still some browning from before, as well as slight drooping of the leaves. Mary for those of you who dont know, had a lamp fall on her which deformed her some what but shes fighting back already (Lamp incident was yesterday).

Photo time!

Jane:
As you can see top leaves seem a lil droopy, could be due to branches not being strong enough to support whole leaf?






Jane again, this is what i mentioned earlier, same set of stems but one is much longer than the other? Janes new growth seems to be alot slower than that on Mary's.






Jane again. Thinking of attempting Fimming?






Mary:

Right prepare for alot of brownish patches and odd shape due to the lamp etc. She is looking alot better though!






New growth, you can see its much more advanced than that on Jane.












Another example of growth being different lengths:






As you can see Mary is much bushier where as Jane seems to be taller with less new growth. Jane has primarily been under CFL's where as Mary has been under Fluros.. Both kept as close as possible (not counting the period i had the HPS on).

Anyway thanks for popping by, any insight would be great! Thinking of attempting fimming sometime soon. Probably on Jane. 

TGP


----------



## grassgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Wow they look brill 
I wouldn't worry about the irregular growth - it's prob just genetics x


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 29, 2008)

Cheers GG  I feel happy with them again now like theyre getting back on track 

Keep finding this bloody small black flies in there now though, tried pest control called "Provado" which is supposed to be great, but these things seem to never die... Hope theyre not too much of a problem for the ladies.


----------



## Alto (Apr 29, 2008)

They look good TGP, gives me hope that my No2 will come through whatever is going on.
Some of the bigger fan leaves (or parts of them) look like you really fried her a bit, Heh..
Its just a waiting game for me now, till I go into the flowering. 
I think you have run out of stuff to go badly at this point eh?


----------



## toolage (Apr 29, 2008)

TGP, they are on the right track. Jane is looking fabulous! How much longer you wanna grow it in veg? Keep up the great work brother!


----------



## cannaboy (Apr 29, 2008)

i wouldnt worry to much about jane...mary might just be growing extra fast


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 30, 2008)

Alto: Yeah like mentioned before, they are weeds after all lol. Just got really worried as its my first grow etc. But it seems that they can put up with anything with time. Yeah the upper fan leaves which were fried really suffered after the transplant. Literally just the tips were showing a sign of brownishness before the transplant then BANG over the next day everything went to shit lol. Well yeah you say i have run out of things that could go wrong but knowing my luck... lol Bare in mind this is a stealth grow so theres always that aspect to worry which would be the ultimate fuck up lol. I love the fact you keep you avator updated i think it was yesterday when i first saw your newest pic, its like a live feed to how your plants are doing 

Toolage: Yeah i keep changing my mind about which ones looking better lol. Jane has gone through the least amount of stress but she doesnt have as much vegetation. I'm not too sure about how long left, what do you reckon? I havent even ordered my new bulb yet. HOPEFULLY when that arrives it'l be a case of plug and play, if not it may take a couple of days to get it up and running. Do you think it'd be worth fimming one of them? I was thinking possibly Mary because she seems to grow a lot faster. Although she is still recovering a bit i think... Still ow you some rep mate, need to spread some more around! 

Cannaboy: haha yeah i think Mary is just a freak. Not to worried about Jane at the moment. She seems to be doing well  Cheers for stopping by!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Apr 30, 2008)

So its day 40. Definitely back on tracks now seeing a difference each day. I think i need some more MG though... so need to sort that out. 

Also i found an orange mold at the base of one of my pots..... Bit worrying to be honest. Could this cause problems to the roots? Not sure if it was actually from within the pot or just around the base..

Anyway i found a floor in my plan lol my plants will be too big if they reach over 2ft tall... They're seven inches now, and they are predominantly Sativa i believe... So im thinking of chucking them into flowering ASAP. I will probably have to use tie down methods although i dont know how well i'll pull that off... 

No pictures today guys sorry, although this way you may notice a bigger difference next time i guess.

Cheers for stopping by again, any advice would be mint. 

Peace.

TGP


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

I never heard of orange colored mold?
Sure its not just something from the pot itself?
Anyway, yeah sounding good on your end brother,
you sure went through some crap to get to here.
LST and topping will keep them short but Sativa at 2' will be something to see.
I will probably flower at right where you are now, but then again I did not have the problems you did so far. 
It will reduce the yield if you go to 12/12 now, but I cant see an alternative for ya.
Next Grow look at LR2 or another auto-flower strain.
You can get a good yield off of those at 2' and seed to harvest is real short time.
Just be sure to have them sent to a PO box or a friends house.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Yeah i think the mold has originated from something other than the soil etc. I'll be clearing it all up later so i may get a more definitive answer then. 
Well i think as soon as i get my new bulb im going to switch to 12/12 the bulbs theyre under now are pretty poor so atleast they wont be growing inches over night until then. Yeah since i ordered these seeds LR2 seems to be what ive set my heart on for the next grow. It will be interesting how i manage size with these in the later weeks of their flowering period. 

Mary really seems to have picked up now though she does carry many battle scars. I think she'l be the best in flowering time as she seems to be staying shorter and bushier than Jane. I can see Jane going through the roof...


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Day 41:

Seems to be a growing trend to video rather than photograph so here it goes lol. 

Sorry if its shoddy quality but you'l get the jist of how the girls are doing. As i mentioned before Mary seems to be pulling through really well although im still not sure all her nutes are correct as there is one small case of browning as youl see in the vid. 

Other than that im thinking of swapping from 24 on, to 18 on 6 off. Will this turn them hermie?? 



Thanks for stopping by!

TGP


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

Yikes, now I have to make a video as well.
I will get to it this weekend, lol

Girls are looking good TGP


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Cheers fella, damn should have shown the mold iwas on about... totally forgot. oh well i doubt its a problem.


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

lmao a slight spin around the room would have been nice too dude 
give a sense of "place"


----------



## toolage (May 1, 2008)

haha love the video mate! jane is looking weak at the bottom, because that 1 cfl can't reach down that far to give proper lighting. Maybe if you can get maybe 1 or 2 cfl's, hook them up with a clamp light around the pot or something. Mary is making a killer come back man great job!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Alto: alright mate i'll treat you tomorrow maybe later if your lucky  your not missing out on much though must be honest, mainly just a HPS which isnt in use lol.

Toolage: yeah that was my thoughts exactly, must be due to light so as im on a hunt for lamps now until i can get down shops tomorrow! Hopefully it'l then kick start Jane off! 

Yeah im so proud of Mary lol Cheers!


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

***tosses TGP a few unused CFLs**

*Pop,*snap*,_pop_,POP!

"Good catch dude"...


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

haha cheers fella, *puffs n passes* 

Im bored as hell and getting distracted from what i Should be doing so i'll do you a quick video now, though it may take a while to upload... I hope your not expecting some magnificent grow op here... It is DEFINITELY on a budget currently, and has MUCH to be desired so dont laugh and - rep me lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Having said that, half way through filming the sodding batteries ran out lmao so give me half an hour an i should have enough charge to film/ upload!


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Having said that, half way through filming the sodding batteries ran out lmao so give me half an hour an i should have enough charge to film/ upload!


No rush bro take your time...
Mary~"I'm ready for my close-up Mr. Demille"


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Now you get to see how shockingly bad my set up actually is!!!



edit: To cover my ass lol im shit hot as CGI, what you see in the video above is actually the result of hours of work on various programs on my computer.

pft like these disclaimers would work lol


----------



## Alto (May 1, 2008)

I dont know but I think you could use that hps dude, all you need do is air cool it. Does it have the flanges for duct on it?
Anyway, nice tent. You will be fine in that with a little LST if they decide to go amazon on you.
I will make a vid soon and post it to my journal.
Just have to do it when there are no nosy people around lol.
Thanks for the peep 
and for the disclaimer, all you had to do is make a couple little fake plants and your gold  no CGI necessary.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Yeah i know i really want to run the HPS. but it gets SO hot in there its unbelievable. I think the material the tent is made out of doesnt help at all. I mean i had exhaust and intake fans as well as a 9inch desk fan pointing right at the lamp and nothing. If possible i may have the HPS on a timer for half an hour every hour or so when im using my CFL, just to boost. But i dont know how possible that will be until i get my other light.

Cheers for checking the grow out mate!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 1, 2008)

Hey thanks for the peek into your grow man.
Really nice job on the video.
I'm sure you'll figure out some way to use your light, it'd be a shame not to.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 1, 2008)

Cheers for stopping by again! Yeah im really gutted about not being able to use it in some way.. Im sure i'll find some use for it even if it means opening the front of my grow op and having the lamp aim in when im around. (which could be hours at a time. every little helps i guess.

Im officially ordering my new bulb tomorrow so should have it beginning of next week.

TGP


----------



## cannaboy (May 1, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Im sure i'll find some use for it even if it means opening the front of my grow op and having the lamp aim in when im around. (which could be hours at a time. every little helps i guess.


 
of course you will...duhh your a true grower


----------



## Alto (May 2, 2008)

Plant hormones are sensitive to changes in the light they receive
(this is why we can force flowering when we chose)
I don't know how much good random shots of stronger light will do.
Best to figure out a way somehow so you can have it timed with the 12/12
and keep things constant.
Just my take on things, it may help? not really sure, but it would seem
from all I have read that regularity is where its at with lights.

Maybe next grow you can modify that tent to get the light above it 
and create a hole for it to shine thru? That way all the bad ebil heat
will be outside the op and also give you a lot more headroom for the girls.
I'm pulling for you GP! looking good so far considering all they went through.


----------



## toolage (May 2, 2008)

Hey TGP, thanks for the view of the grow op. Everything looks good and your plants are making one hell of a comeback!! Are you selling your HPS?


----------



## Enkilot (May 2, 2008)

Looking pretty good, there, TGP. I'm pullin' for the girls! I think Alto's on the right track there ... sure, the plants need a certain amount of simulated sunlight, but it needs to be consistent. Doing great dude ... can't wait to see how the girls turn out!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 2, 2008)

Alto, yeah i guesed that it may cause some problems but wasnt entirely sure so thanks for the insight i think i'll leave it in that case. It had crossed my mind to have the light outside but thought that if it wasnt direct light (ie through material) then it wouldnt be useful to them? 

The girls Are looking better day by day and i love it  back in the swing on things *Touches wood*

Toolage: Yeah im so happy theyre back on their feet. Well unless i can find some way to use it (which i doubt) then yes. The only problem is shipping the thing.. I dont mind selling it at all but steep shipping prices will put people off...

Enkilot: Cheers for stopping by! Yeah i dont really wanna take any risks now, im aiming to keep these girls in good condition now... lol At the end of this grow im going to have to compare photographs of various stages from seedling to practically dead to bud lol


----------



## Alto (May 2, 2008)

I bought my light (400W HPS) on e-bay and shipping cost me 30 USD
(the guy did say it cost him 37 to actually ship it however.)
37.00 isn't that bad and it went coast to coast to get to me.
All in all compared to the Hydro Shop it was a great deal.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 2, 2008)

Yeah i mean i got mine for £40 including postage. Its just most users here live in the US, so my only option really for selling is eBay. Someone PM'd me on here about buying it and worked out shipping would be atleast $80 so they may as well have gone n bought a new one from a hydro store.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 2, 2008)

Isnt much to update on today, theyre doing fine. i'll do a full update tomorrow. Just looked at my old grow schedule and turns out that its six days away from when i decided to start flowering the second time. I guess this is still possible. Although theres no reason why i have to stick to this at all. I think i'll order my light asap (Was going to do it today but nothing goes smoothly does it) get it set up then see where i am. I dont mind / see it being a problem if i dont start for another 2-3 weeks, though the sooner the better.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 4, 2008)

I'll do a photoupdate in an hour or so. 

I just checked on the girls and my god, Mary is turning into a monster bush. I literally cannot count how many leaves she has now... Janes new growth is improving, slowly but its better than nothing has she hasnt seen much improvement in this area for a while. 

I cant get over Mary, touch wood nothing else goes wrong, but i can see Mary being a beast when she gets into flowering... I dont know how im going to manage. Topping or fimming in an hour or so as well so im going to do some research now. Getting mixed reviews about whether fimmings worth it..


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 4, 2008)

DAY 44:

Right the girls are doing well. Marys turning into a big bush and Jane is still doing her thing. Marys still showing signs from the burn but im not worrying about it. 

I just attempted Fimming on Mary as she seems to be developing faster, so therefor my logic is she'l recover quicker? Anyway pictures..

Jane:












Mary:






Marys top leaves are developing new spikes, i dont really understand, it could be common i just havent seen it before. The new growth comes from the center of the fan.... This leaf has 13 in total now look:






Heres another example, could it be genetics?:






Fim attempt:






And one last shot of Mary:






Think they're doing ok, still not putting them on full nutes as i dont want to push my chances lol

Cheers for stopping by!

TGP

edit: large pics are up now


----------



## Alto (May 4, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Getting mixed reviews about whether fimmings worth it..


As far as what I can decipher from all the mixed reviews
yield may end up about the same with 1 large cola or several smaller ones so no loss, but it should definitely reduce height, which I believe is your main concern right?


OMG you posted while I was typing
Yoinks your girls look awesome!
That is the weirdest thing I have ever seen [the leaves]
You should clone that one in the name of science!
I have never seen anything like it 

Other than the "freak show" leaves they are looking about as good as any grow on here man
way to go keeping at it and getting the job done
Your next grow should be absolutely fantastic what with all you picked up this go round.
Honestly I would send an image of those odd leaves to the breeder you got the seeds from and ask whats up
pass


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 4, 2008)

nute burn.........


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 4, 2008)

Alto: yeah want to try limit height if possible. It'l be some interesting experience anyway! Ha yeah i hope so, i havent even begun to think about my next grow yet... Im moving house come September though so hopefully *fingers crossed* I'll have a much better grow area. 

Yeh i could have sworn i'd never seen anything like it before :S I mean i though my fan leaves had more spikes than usual anyway with 10/11 but then these things kind of popped litrally out of nowhere. I hadnt noticed them until i started taking photos. I may well get in contact with the breeder lol. Anyway more leaf surface area more photosynth right? Which cant be a bad thing...

Cheers for stopping by and the support! 

Puff pass.

Jason: Yeah a mix of nute burn and heat burn from a couple of weeks ago. Hopefully on the mend now!!


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

yes i agree...clone that girl...uniqe plants are always a must have....but she looks very healthy...i love the indicas


----------



## Enkilot (May 4, 2008)

The girls are lookin' awesome! Much love, dude ... keep at it. I think you're doing great ... I know you've had some setbacks with the girls, but I hope my first grow is that fab ...


----------



## Alto (May 4, 2008)

>


Kinda looks like she is giving you the finger eh?
LMAO


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 4, 2008)

Cannaboy: I dont know why but i never thought about cloning my girls at all. Just thought my next grow would be from the same seeds again. Its just struck me, whats the point when i can clone. Not to mention this weird characteristic Mary is showing. It'l be interesting if Jane shows it as well! 

Enkilot:Cheers for the support man, really thought id killed them at one point. I actually considered germming some more seeds to replace them. Good job i didnt lol.

Alto: Does doesnt it haha maybe shes pissed about all the stress ive put them through  lol


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

i dont think mary's giving you the finger....maybe a thumbs up for keeping her alive


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 4, 2008)

Hahah thats ok then  

I just looked at the new set of leaves above those ones and they have the same feature! what the heck could be causing this lol. I hope this some how means she produces slightly more bud than she should


----------



## cannaboy (May 4, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Hahah thats ok then
> 
> I just looked at the new set of leaves above those ones and they have the same feature! what the heck could be causing this lol. I hope this some how means she produces slightly more bud than she should


 
yea i was thinking the same thing...more leaves = more buds ....lol...maybe she'll grow another main stem


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 5, 2008)

Quick update before i go out for the day:

Everything looks great, although my fim attempt is a bit dark, like browny. So not sure if thats right or not.... Hope i havent royally fucked them up again  lol 

Not sure if its worth putting photos today. I'll see later on. They've both reached the 8inch mark now. 

Peace

TGP


----------



## toolage (May 5, 2008)

cool bro can't wait to see the update. I've been out for a couple days so haven't been able to post. But your plants are looking great. It probably is genetics the way those leafs are growing. I bet your a whole lot happier now that they got their color back!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 7, 2008)

Busy as heck today so no update should do tomorrow though! The girls are doing well and i just ordered my envirolite with reflector etc. Should be here before this time next week. But in a perfect world itl be here for the weekend lol. I think i'll start flowering in ten days or so. Girls are nearly 10" Now.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 8, 2008)

Day 48:

Girls seem to be doing really well. Still running the same nutes though i need advice with nutes for flowering. Have done a lot of research but just ended up tied between three or four different types.. Anyway yeah Mary and Jane are doing well. Mary is getting really dense its crazy. Jane is the same though her under growth is slowly getting bigger lol. 

Marys new leaves are showing the same weird fan leaf pattern, i also noticed some of her under leaves are doing the same lol so it looks like she'l be doing this throughout. Must be genetics surely? Strange that Jane isnt doing it yet. Anyway you'll see these in the photos.

Oh yeah i attempted fimming the other day but i think i failed lol as i can only work out two new growths. Its either two or four anyway i cant really tell but it looks like just two to me. I tried to get a photo but dont know how well it came out. 

edit: Sorry my photos seem to be a bit blurry today dont know whats wrong with me!

Jane:






Jane:






Mary:






Mary ( try spot the weird fan leaves):






Topping attempt on Mary:






Marys new growth is getting really dense:






And thats it really, i ordered my new light and reflector last night so should be here within the week. Will start flowering shortly after. Theyre both around 10" Now.

Thanks for stopping by! 

Peace

TGP


----------



## Alto (May 8, 2008)

Looking good TGP keep up the good care
Those will end up being some nice plants after all!


----------



## cannaboy (May 8, 2008)

well would you look at thaaaaat......they are really developing like high school girls....i cant wait till they get to college and get into the porn business....lol


----------



## toolage (May 8, 2008)

cannaboy said:


> well would you look at thaaaaat......they are really developing like high school girls....i cant wait till they get to college and get into the porn business....lol


holy shit lol i was taking a hit when i read that one.coughed that one out haha!

yeah TGP great job on the TLC of those nice looking plants! Keep up the good work man, these have made quite a turn around!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 8, 2008)

Alto: Yeah hopefully lol  Cant wait to get them into flowering. I can see me having various difficulties with odor control but that can be expected on my budget. 

Cannaboy: lmao yeah me too!

Toolage: Yeah im so happy theyre back on their feet! Cant wait for my new lamp to arrive to swap over to flowering!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 10, 2008)

Day 50: 

No photos today but an in depth about my plants future lol

Jane has began to show the same odd feature as Mary! She is also doing thumbs up to me now! So must be genetics? Im not sure... Shes also growing really fast i had to raise her light twice yesterday alone. 

Both plants are around 11inches in height. My lamp is arriving Monday so tempted to begin flowering then. However problem: I have just started LST'ing (hopefully correctly) will this be a problem if i begin flowering as theyl still be adjusting to the tying down?

I Really need to minimize their height its hit me how big these girls could get...

Not sure what else to say really. Im beginning to set up plans on how im going to feed them for three weeks without me being around. For those who dont know i'll be away for just under three weeks during their flowering. This is NOT ideal i know. and i can hopefully get someone trustworthy over to water them / change light height etc. But im hoping to set up a watering system that will keep them going for as long as possible. Im a bit stuck at the moment. Although i have an idea, just need to make a few perfections.. 

Sorry my update today is a bit sprawled...

Peace

TGP


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 12, 2008)

Day 52:

Sorry this hasnt exactly been on track the last couple of days. i will be uploading photos later. My new light is arriving today so i have been spending the morning cleaning up my grow room, blacking it out completely and prepping the plants for going into flowering. 

Mary is doing really well, my fimming attempt has produced three new stems i believe. I have attempted LST'ing on both plants. Both of which have bent back towards the light already. I have also tied down Mary's lower branches a bit so that they get more light to them. Now its just a waiting game for the new light. I need to do some research into swapping over to 12/12 now. 

I'll post an update with pics when my new bulb arrives!

Peace


----------



## cannaboy (May 12, 2008)

i cant wait to see how the improved grow room looks


----------



## happygrits (May 12, 2008)

Enjoyed reading & learning. I'm a newbie. Last Night read cannaboy's & now yours. maybe Ill be ready soon.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 12, 2008)

Happygrits!: Cheers for stopping by! Hopefully you can learn from my mistakes lol good luck!

Cannaboy: There isnt much difference to my grow room lol just blocked more light out. Although yeah my new lamp is now installed. Im doing an update in five mins! Though my battery ran out so these photos are a bit random.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 12, 2008)

So its day 52: Day 1 of flowering will be tomorrow!!!

New lamp arrived today and it seems great, photos below. Should do the job. The heat is so much cooler than that of my HPS. Though it is still warm. 







I must apologize for my photos/ videos today they are from the last day or two as my battery ran out on both occasions. 

Right heres Jane showing the same weird feature as Mary:






Heres Mary's fim:
Seems to be two main stems appearing, but not sure if theres another one. You cant really tell from the picture. Only time will tell.






So i began to tie Jane and Mary down. Both have reacted very well. With mary i tied her lower branches down so they get more light. Below are pictures. I could have done a better job i know but it'l have to do for now.

Mary:






Here she is again just in the grow op







Quick video of Mary when i was tying her down earlier today.



And a second video but it is very rushed as the low battery sign came on during the film and it ran out while filming. You get a basic idea of how the plants are at the moment. All leant over from the tying down etc



Sorry this isnt the most straight forward update. I need to get back on track! 

Looking forward to seeing my girls in two weeks time! Hopefully they wont hermie on me!!!

I really need to decide on a specific blooming nute to buy asap!

Peace

TGP


----------



## Alto (May 12, 2008)

Doesn't the type you are using also make a bloom formula?
I know most do is all seems odd they would only make a Veg formula to me.

Other wise try *Fox Farms*
*General Hydroponics* (I'm using that kind as it came with my hydro set-up)
and Toolage likes the *Dutch Masters* kind.
Next time I am using the two part *Van de Zwaa / Home and Garden 
*(forget the actual type) That is actually made in Holland lol
Talk about Dutch Masters.
and a lot of folks use *Advance Nutrition* stuff.
Guess it would depend on what your budget is like as some are quite pricey.

Despite what you say those are nice pictures dude
plants are lookin good


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 12, 2008)

Cheers for the info Alto great help as always. However i bought some nutes earlier whilst buying some ONA block. I've seen this type before and with reviews i have read its supposed to be great.

Its called "Canna Boost Accelerator" Below is the blurb.

"Canna boost is Canna's powerful flowering stimulator, specially developed for fast growing plants, it improves quality and increases yields. Canna boost guarantee's higher yields and also better taste. The yeild will be more homogeneous due to a gradual ripening. Canna boost ensures your plants will become healthier, stronger and less prone to diseases. Even better results can be achieved if PK13/14 is used as well. This is because PK 13/14 provides the plant with extra flowering elements while Canna boost ensures that the plant has the energy to be able to utilize these elements.
You can use canna boost in combination with your regular feed."

I bought the PK13/14 as well. Worked out about £24 for both. Hopefully theyl do the job!! 

Lights just went out. So flowering has begun.... lol


----------



## Alto (May 13, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> You can use canna boost in combination with your regular feed."


So does that mean you intend to continue to give them veg food as well?
Basically what they need during flowering is less N and more P
The additive I will use is KoolBloom because like my nutrients, it came free with my Hydro set up



thegigglepimp said:


> Lights just went out. So flowering has begun.... lol


We started at almost the exact same time dude.
Great! let the bud development commence!
Mine are showing sex already (I think)
I will get some photos for todays update
looking great friend, keep up the excellent care


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 13, 2008)

Yeah i'll be using the same nutes as im currently using in conjunction with the canna boost and pk13/14. Im not sure when these will arrive as i bought them off of a smallish company. Should be here by the weekend. Dont need t use PK13/14 for another 4/5 weeks though. I realized how bad my timing was... Its suggested 10 weeks flowering or 11 for improved flavor. So that means they'll be due to harvest 4 days after i get back from holiday... Meaning im away for the most crucial part of their development... Just hope they're not early, i wouldnt mind having a 13 + week flowering period if it put my mind to rest. Only time will tell.

With LST'ing im running out of horizontal space already lol.... Beginning to realize how sketchy my grow op is. The next three/ four weeks will be interesting.

Ha yeah how long do you think your plants need to flower? I'm not even sure where to look for sex yet. I know what to look out for just not where to look exactly lol. 

Keep up the good work and cheers for stopping by!

TGP


----------



## Alto (May 13, 2008)

OK me either so I did some looking
This is what we should be looking for now
GROWFAQ
Then we move from "pre-flowering" to this stage
GROWFAQ
we DONT want these
GROWFAQ
we DO want these
GROWFAQ
and here is a drawing in case like me its harder for you to tell
http://www.hempcultivation.com/420/attachment.php?attachmentid=150930&stc=1

Hope that helps you, it sure helped me lol
Now I can't wait till the lights come on to take pictures!
I know I saw those things last night just didn't know what I was looking at.
Sort of like a young bucks first trip to the whore house.
I liked what I saw but was unsure just why...


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 13, 2008)

Your sir are a legend, cheers for all those links! Will be a great help! 

Am i right in saying this is their third day flowering with yours? 

I think i might be mad but i swear i can see the pre flowers already forming on Marys upper most nodes... Theyre growing like beasts at the moment, and LST has definitely helped the bottom growth on Jane. Im going to run out of space i can tell lol im going to have to practically tie them to the ground at the rate theyre going!! ! 

Im all giddy and excited again about checking on my girls each time! Just cant wait for the next month to go by!!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 13, 2008)

looking healthy


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 13, 2008)

Kinda weird , I was reading and checking out pics and such on your thread while you were on mine.
Your girls are coming along _very_ nicely!
I found those links of Alto's to be very helpful as well as hopeful for the day when we can all see the flowers forming.
I know what you mean about the giddy thing, me too, they amaze me every time.
Keep up the good work my friend.


----------



## Alto (May 13, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Am i right in saying this is their third day flowering with yours?


Yes something like 3 days
I can already determine the sex of most of mine
So far the count is 1 boy (for sure)
4 girls (for sure)
2 undecided
so Im doing well
Too bad that one of the largest plants has definite balls 
but the other 4 that have sexed are surely ladies 
I will post a complete update with images after work.

I too am giddy now again with each time I get to go into that room
and the smell is becoming heavenly.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 14, 2008)

Jason: Cheers for stopping by again! 

BGT: Always welcome in my thread cheers for stopping by!

Alto: Ah congrats on the girls! Shame about the guy, at least the ratio is in your favor! Lights came on for my girls an hour ago. Jane still doesnt seem to be showing anything but she is slower than Mary. Keeping my fingers crossed for the other two! 

The smell in my room has been the same for a couple of weeks now. But with my new fan on it isnt as defined which is a shame  lol and as its a stealth grow i have ordered some ONA gel which im going to make a little fan box for to neutralize the odor. Hopefully i'll be able to get away with having that outside the grow tent, i still want to be able to open the door and be hit by the gorgeous smell!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 15, 2008)

Ill do a full update later just a quicky for now.

Last night i came into my room with my grow op and the light was still on an hour after it should have gone out.. Seems the timer is dodgy. When i span the timer around 24 hours back to 9 again (when it should turn off) it did.... So i dont know if they have been in 24 hours for the last two days or not as i wasnt her the night before last... So i've swapped timers with my fan so if worst comes to worst then hopefully just my fan wont turn on. Rather that that fuck my time schedule up.

The plants looked fine last night. Still only Mary showing pre flowers emerging (Although as far as i know they couldv only had 1 full day in 12/12.. Dont know what i can do about the timers really. Luckily i'll be able to check on them at lights off for the next 3 nights so hopefully i wont have any further problems. Lights arent on today yet so i'll post pics an a full update later. Need to tie these girls down more if last nights anything to go by...

Peace


----------



## Alto (May 15, 2008)

Heya TGP
I doubt a 24 hour shot will mess anything up.
The hormones are flowin' now and it would take a bit longer stretch to make them revert to veg state.
Nice job switching with the fan
Air circulation is paramount now anyway so extra air (should the fan remain on like you suspect the lights did) is only good.
we need pictures!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 15, 2008)

Haha weird i was just in your thread again lol. 

Yeah i figure it cant do too much harm. Just wound me up a bit lol Hasnt been much improvement on what i thought was the pre flowers developing. Oh yeah and the light came on fine this morning lol. I realized i have a Macro lens laying about somewhere so i'll try find it so i can get some good close ups on my photos. I'll go look for it now. I'll make a photo update asap then.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 15, 2008)

Day 55:

New toys arrived yesterday: 







So i used a very small amount of the boost in their watering yesterday. But i think i should leave their watering for a week at least as theyre stems have pinky veins now. I hear this is caused by over watering? Unless its genetics (Strawberry haze?) i dont know.. 

Anyway its day 3 of flowering ( i think) and i have had problems with my timer not turning the light off so im not sure if theyve had 1 or 2 days with 12/12. But i think its sorted now so we're back on track! The girls are growing really fast, after i type this i will be tying them down again. Marys just under a foot where as Jane is just over. When i first tied them down they were around the foot mark so theyve grown a fair bit. 

Photos! 

Sorry found my fisheye lens haha:






Mary bushy as ever:






One of Mary's leaves so you get an idea of size:






Fimming location on Mary. I think it is two main stems so i guess i fucked up and basically topped her lol:






Tried to get a close up non blurry shot to show u what i *Think* is the beginning of a pre flower but i could be very wrong.. Not the two main spikes but the smaller one to the left? Am i completely wrong? lol







Thats it for today, i tried to take a photo of the pink veins but it didnt come out well.. 

Apart from that theres not much to report. Im going to be making a small box with two small cpu fans in. One in and one out. This will have my ONA block in. Im going to keep this outside the grow tent and hope that covers smell. If it doesnt then i'll have to put it inside the tent. 

Cheers for stopping by!!!

TGP


----------



## Alto (May 15, 2008)

looking great dude, one would never know what all they have gone thru.
I still cant get over those weird leaves Heh
I can see the little speckles on the stem in the close up
that probably looks "pink" from a distance
Lots of my plants have dark purple stems some don't.
being they all live in the same water I am guessing its the difference in strains for the most part.
Yours could be as well.
A better sign for watering would be the leaves (in soil)
droopy is too much water and they are not droopy at all in my eyes.
good work, its a ways from harvest yet 
but they are off to such a good start.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 15, 2008)

Yeah i noticed after i posted the picture that you can see some speckles on that. However it is Jane that has the pink showing quite strongly  Not worrying though whether its genetics or watering im sure they'll resolve  

Wish i could fast forward time now lol ahead three or four weeks! I'm actually hoping these girls take a while to harvest as it'll work out better for me time wise!

Cheers for the support as always!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 15, 2008)

hello! plants looks healthy. Cheers!!! Cheetah


----------



## Alto (May 15, 2008)

Dude
I was looking again at your images and I see hairs on Mary
just at the bottom of the last image before the close-up image there are definitely 2 short hairs
and I am not mixed up with the stipules either.

Here look tell me if I am nutz


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 15, 2008)

Haha  Superb, although i know shes female from being feminized im glad shes coming along already  Just hope she doesnt hermie on me. I think Mary will be harvested before Jane as she seems to develop everything much faster than her! Cheers for spotting that Alto! Still ow you rep from ages ago!!


----------



## toolage (May 15, 2008)

Your TLC has paid off TGP. Keep up the great work and they'll reward you! Sorry haven't posted in a bit, busy shit going on lately lol! Will have to catch up on the thread later on! Take it easy bro!

-Toolage


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 15, 2008)

Cheers for stopping by bro, it definitely has haha no worries we all get busy spells just take it easy! Stretchette is looking incredible!


----------



## email468 (May 15, 2008)

hey gigglepimp - did i read right - is that strawberry haze?

you have a long wait ahead of you for flowering .... but oh my the reward will be worth it!

great looking plants!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 16, 2008)

Yeah its strawberry haze  It says on the website 10-11 weeks flowering. Which i dont mind too much as i stupidly went into flowering at a bad time. The end of the tenth week will be just after i get back from holiday meaning i will have been away for 2 and a half weeks of her flowering when she will need the most attention


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 16, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> The end of the tenth week will be just after i get back from holiday meaning i will have been away for 2 and a half weeks of her flowering when she will need the most attention


hey man, that sucks....do you have somebody to trust for taking good care of em?!?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 16, 2008)

Well yeah i do have someone who i can definitely trust and have offered to help. So thats ok the only problem there is They are going on holiday when im on holiday as well so they can only look after them for the first 9 days or so. So they will still be alone for a week or so. But hopefully if they get a good watering and adjust the light etc good enough then it should be ok. I do expect to come back with some problems but hopefully they can minimize them.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 16, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I do expect to come back with some problems but hopefully they can minimize them.


well good luck than!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 16, 2008)

Cheers mate !


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 16, 2008)

cheers buddy!!!


----------



## tripmix (May 16, 2008)

Looks good. I'm in my first grow now too and was wondering how did you know when to start flowering? I hear you can flower them anytime, but is there like a best time? 

I had a few problems whit burning them and stuff and I think that slowed them down a little, but they are back on track now and my biggest one (of 4) is 30cm (about 12in) now. They are mostly indica I think if that makes any difference.

Could really use some more info on this, I hear different things everywhere. So any good link or anything reliable would be good. Is it true that they grow over twice as big while flowering?

There are some pics in my profile from a few days ago if anyone would like to have a look.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 16, 2008)

tripmix said:


> Is it true that they grow over twice as big while flowering?


yes, it's true.....sativas even triple in size when flowers!!! CheetaH


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 16, 2008)

Im new to this so dont take everything i say as fact as this is just my interpretation of what i have read on this website.

Generally speaking you can start flowering around the 12 inch height range or when pre flowers begin to develop. However you can start them in flowering from seedlings but your yield will be rather small. I decided to start flowering now simply because i think i will run out of room if they get any bigger. My plants were 12" when i put them into flowering. Yes they atleast double in height in flowering sativa is more likely to triple in height (correct me if im wrong people?) 

I burnt my plants pretty badly but i treated them really well and they bounced back in no time. I hope i have helped a bit. Like i said i am new to this, everything i've learnt is from this site and trial and error. Your plants in your gallery look good, obviously still marks from burns but the new growth will be fine. In fact five minutes ago i just picked some of the leaves off of my plants that got burnt before. 

As far as when you want to start flowering it is up to you. You could start now or wait longer. Obviously the longer you wait the larger your yield and stronger your plants will be. If your limited to time due to going away or something then plan around that. 

Cheers for checking out my grow!

TGP


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

Yes, i agree with the above posters. thegigglepimp is right on the money. plants get HUGE after switching to 12/12 especially when you switch before they reach vegetative maturity.

My PPP (a sativa-heavy hybrid) was 12" when i switched to 12/12 and by the time it was done flowering i had to tie it down and some of the top buds still got burnt from my lights. It was over 4 ft. tall when it was done so it quadrupled (and would have probably gotten even bigger had I let it).

Sativas seem like they never stop growing


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> Sativas seem like they never stop growing


heh, yes, and never get ready to chop man.....haha


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> heh, yes, and never get ready to chop man.....haha


you got that right!


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 16, 2008)

email468 said:


> you got that right!


yeah, i know it from my own "sativa experience" takes 11 weeks till ready  . i think i'll never grow sativas in my life  rofl


----------



## email468 (May 16, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> yeah, i know it from my own "sativa experience" takes 11 weeks till ready  . i think i'll never grow sativas in my life  rofl


sometimes i wish i didn't love the sativa high so much.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 16, 2008)

Good things comes to those who wait....


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 17, 2008)

Quick update photo update tomorrow:

My god, the effort i just went through for a measly CFL. I thought Mary could do with some side lighting as shes getting really bushy her underneath branches could do with more light. I cant get to town at all today so i went for a hunt around the house. All i could find was my misses bedside lamp which uses a CFL. Thing is the whole thing wont fit in my grow op. I tried taking it apart so i just had the wire but it didnt work. So there i am in the next room to her holding this porcelain lamp by the wire ready to swing at the floor to try and smash it all off... 

First attempt *THUD* - Nothing

Second *THUD* - Nothing but the questioning from the misses "What the hell are you doing?!" "Sorry i keep dropping my glass... " obviously not..

Third attempt it smashes but sprays porcelain all over the floor little chips everywhere and it still left a huge shard of it around the light so its still useless (may i point out i took the cfl out before all of this) It took 5 attempts in the end just to get all the porcelain off. The misses kept question what it was and my answers kept getting worse... Needless to say shes highly suspicious and tonight she wont have a bedside lamp.... Cant believe how much stress it caused me quickly trying to pick all the bits up haha 

Anyway sorry to rant... The plants are doing amazingly well. Im so worried im going to run out of space lol so ive tied them down again. Mary's main stem is amazing really twisted around now. 

The preflowers havent fully developed yet which im seeing as a good thing. The longer these girls take the better for me! 

I have to dash now so i'll post photos for you guys tomorrow! The smell really is beginning to fill the room


----------



## Enkilot (May 17, 2008)

Let us know how you deal with the wife's question about where her lamp went! LOL Can't wait for those pics!


----------



## toolage (May 17, 2008)

hahaha TGP i dont have much time, but i just happened to read your last post. your misses don't know about your stealth op? that shit's awesome. hahahaha i can just picture you in the room..and what was going through your mind LMFAO! oh man that's awesome. well i gotta go..have a good one TGP!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

Nuh she doesnt know haha not yet anyway. I felt like i was in some stupid comedy sketch because every attempt of trying to break the lamp quietly and effectively went completely wrong. I dont know what she must have thought i was doing at the time. I ended up pretending to trip badly and hit the side table "smashing" the lamp at the same time when she wasnt in the room. Some how she believed it and i got some sympathy  

Anyway on to my other girls lol. I'll get a photo update asap. They are adjusting to each tie down really well.


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

any updates?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

I'll get right on it


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

Thanks Bro I Wasnt Asking U To Do It Now
But Thanks For The Kind Of You


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

Well i was going to do it soon any way. However my batteries just died.... This always happens when im about to update lol i barely ever use my camera which is odd.. Anyway half an hour should do it and i'll take some photos!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 18, 2008)

shootsssssssss


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

Something odd is happening with my camera batteries or my camera in general. I found some other batteries that should have been fully charged and they ran out in no time as well as the ones i put on charge over half an hour ago, they didnt even last ten seconds. Normally theyre fully charged in 2 hours... So sorry about the delay i'll get photos up as soon as possible!


----------



## tripmix (May 18, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Im new to this so dont take everything i say as fact as this is just my interpretation of what i have read on this website.
> 
> Generally speaking you can start flowering around the 12 inch height range or when pre flowers begin to develop. However you can start them in flowering from seedlings but your yield will be rather small. I decided to start flowering now simply because i think i will run out of room if they get any bigger. My plants were 12" when i put them into flowering. Yes they atleast double in height in flowering sativa is more likely to triple in height (correct me if im wrong people?)
> 
> ...


My biggest problem would be space too. They have already grown out of the closet I kept them in, had to move them to the shower. My biggest one have grown over 2in since last post here, if they get 3 times bigger I'll have a freaking jungle on my hands. Not complaining though  

Pre-flower? You mean they'll start to flower eventually anyway? Maybe I'll try and wait for that, although my biggest one is 14in now and almost as wide as it is tall my smallest one is only about 10in. They are different kinds though, and I only have one light so I guess I'll have to flower them all at once. Unless I want to move them back and forth every day.

Anyway, thanks a lot for the helpful info. Think I might have to wait a few more days at least before I go 12/12, and I'll have to get flowering fertilizer too. I'll get a few more pics up before I flower too, only got my shitty phone cam though.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

Well some strains are autoflowering so yeah they will go into flowering when they reach maturity. However my understanding is, generally speaking when the plants get to a certain maturity in they begin to produce preflowers. But these will not develop further until you put them in 12/12. So if your plants start showing pre flowers then you know theyre ready for 12/12. Anyone correct me if im wrong thats just what i've gathered from this site.


----------



## tripmix (May 18, 2008)

I upped a few more pics, I'm sure there are a few you'll find very interesting  Trust me, have a look.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

hahaha fuck me im not alone! Thats awesome! I still dont know why it does it, but cant be bad as surely its just more surface area for the light to reach?! Plants are looking good mate keep it up!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

Finally an update...

Day 58 and 6th day flowering

Girls are doing Great. Mary is massive. Shes such a bush its crazy, the photos do not do her justice, i have taken a video of her as well to try and scope all of her new branches. Both plants are showing alternating nodes and development of preflowers. Both plants have beautiful pink veins. Whether this is over watering or genetics (Strawberry haze?) i dont know. Mary in particular has shit loads of developed branches as well as her main stem. Shes so bushy alot of her branches cant get direct light thought they seem to be doing alright. 

Im limited for space vertically and horizontally. Though tying down should solve the vertical problem it has caused the horizontal problem lol. It is inevitable that the lower branches on these girls, particularly Mary will suffer from lack of light later on in the flowering stages but i will do my best to counter act this. Perhaps have shielded strip fluro lights down the side. Every little helps right. 

Anyway pictures time. 

*Both, Mary to the left Jane to the right:*






* Mary:*






*Mary from above (fish eye is only way i could fit her in)*






*Macro shot of Marys preflower development? or am i wrong?*






*Macro shot of Jane and her pink veins. She is showing some development of preflowers but if behind Mary, not sure if this picture shows any i havent looked at it yet lol*






I will edit the video in after i upload it.

Peace


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 18, 2008)

And heres the video. May i point out that the leave that seems to be dancing in the fan isnt always like that i had to move the fan to open and film. Sorry the vids a bit rush and not the best quality but you'l get this gist of things  

There seems to be so many tops to Mary now because ive tied her down its great lol


----------



## email468 (May 18, 2008)

your plants are looking healthy and happy... nice job!


----------



## Enkilot (May 18, 2008)

Gorgeous! I hope the great luck continues!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 19, 2008)

Cheers guys much appreciated! Fingers crossed i dont come across any more problems!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 19, 2008)

Lights just came on. Mary is out of control. Ive counted twenty different tops on her now all facing upward to form the canopy because of tying her down. I wish i could take clones coz these branches are making her so dense. Im contemplating take a clone from her and sitting it under a small cfl until i get back from holiday just to keep it alive. Im not sure. Getting worried about space even more now i think it would have been wiser for me to have one plant in this grow area to think i was going to have three...


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 19, 2008)

nice and green bro.
keep up the hard work


----------



## tripmix (May 19, 2008)

Awesome, it's very hard to see how big they are on the pics so the videos is very helpful for a noob like me. I tried to top off two of mine yesterday and it seems to have had no ill effect, in fact already today I could see the start of new branches. I read it would make it more bushy and make it grow more outward than upward. It was very interesting to see how you had tied them down, I was thinking of doing that to most of the branches on mine to try and let more light inn. Anyway, your pics and vid looks great, I can't wait to get mine into flowering but now I'll have to wait about a week to let them heal up.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 19, 2008)

Yeah i know man photos dont seem to do her justice i wish i could have you lot over my house. I cant get over how dense Mary's foliage is, videos and photos just dont do it. Glad i could have been some help to you lol. Im really beginning to worry about the last weeks of my flowering i wish i had left it another week or so to flower. Though i dont think i can revert to vegging now can i? Wish i could pause the whole op for a week lol theyre getting too big too fast


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 19, 2008)

Are you going to finish this great journal!!! I have read every page with no answers!!! Its like only watching the first season of weeds, wtf, no Answers!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 19, 2008)

haha what? Yeah im going to finish it its all up to date the last pictures you saw are the stage theyre at now just a day behind perhaps. Cheers for stopping by! Another 10/11 weeks before harvest hopefully! A looong way away lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 21, 2008)

*Day 61 - Day 9 Flowering*

Girls are doing well, not much has changed since going into flowering other than speeded up growth. Mary for instance is growing TOO well lol im going to run out of room horizontally before long and as i have mentioned before when she gets more height on her underneath branches will suffer from lack of light. Preferably i would just be growing Mary in this grow area and she could flourish. I do have one place i could grow Jane and if i could fit my HPS up in there then it should be fine (Well apart from heat) but i cant afford to spend any more money on fixtures etc so im going to have to leave it for now. 

Overall the plants look great. Im going to water them with a weak solution later on today then follow in with the Canna Boost on their next watering. Light is still on 12/12 9am - 9pm. The fan is doing a great job the temperature isnt too hot at all. 

I had to tie Marys down loads more today and i took a cutting from her to attempt cloning. I'll have no where to put the clone but this branch wasnt getting any light anyway so i thought i would have a practice. Anyway heres photos:

*Below is a photo of part of Marys stem, its been like this for a while so it hasnt caused any problems just never photographed it properly and thought id show you guys:*






*Mary's preflower development?*






*Overall shot of Mary out of the grow op see how many branches have been tied down lol Ignore the misses piggy bank lmao*






*Heres Jane *






*Jane's preflower development?*






*Overall shot of them both*






* Cloning attempt lol will be interesting to see if i manage to pull this off...*






*Video of Mary so you get an idea of her size and bushyness lol*


Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 21, 2008)

lovin the lst bro.


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 21, 2008)

yeah, me too


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 21, 2008)

What the bent stem? Its weird isnt it lol i hadnt realized until about two or three days after it must have happened. But like i said she hasnt shown any problems at all so im not complaining


----------



## jasonlocsouthkorea (May 21, 2008)

its ok to bend stems bro
dont worry.


----------



## email468 (May 21, 2008)

jasonlocsouthkorea said:


> its ok to bend stems bro
> dont worry.


sure is - i even experimented with completely cracking them - they heal very fast!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 23, 2008)

Quick update: Im not sure if its worth posting new pics yet as you wont see much development, photos dont tend to show off how big these girls are getting day by day. Mary must be growing about inch an a half daily. Im having to tie her down every single day its becoming a joke lol which is making me even more worried about when i leave her toward the end. Im basically going to try and tie them down as far as i possibly can keeping them as short as i can for as long as i can they have about 2 foot maybe 2 ana half foot room to grow upwards before theyre too big. Im still managing to keep them around the 1 ft mark. Dunno how long i'll be able to keep this up...


----------



## Alto (May 23, 2008)

I stopped tying them after I broke No 4s head off

I have a bit more room than you though.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 23, 2008)

lol well im not tying them down to the point where it feels like the plants pulling back im doing it comfortably until they adjust then do it a bit lower etc. Its worked fine for them so far  

My clone is doing surprisingly well, thought itd be dead by now lol


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 23, 2008)

can we get some pics?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 23, 2008)

I was about to say there isnt much point as although theyre growing size wise there isnt much development of their preflowers. However i just checked on them and BANG what a change since three hours ago... Obviously they were there before but must have been a lot smaller as i always check this spot. 

Edit: sorry the pic is actually a lil blurred on the hairs... my bad i didnt realize when i took them sorry

These photos are all Jane. Which is surprising because i thought shed be last to develop. But i guess because shes not as bushy shes getting more even light coverage? Anyway: 



















So there you have it shes def female unless my eyes conceive me? 

I kind of regret fimming on Mary i actually cant count all of her tops its mad...


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 23, 2008)

great news!!! what about mary? best wishes and great start so far! jane is gonna be a bold plant!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 23, 2008)

Mary well she is still showing her preflower development how ever no hairs yet. The problem with Mary is shes a beast. She must have triple the branches of Jane, shes so dense and compact especially as ive been tying her down. So the light isnt 100% penetrating all of her. So im guessing this is the reason why her flowering is a bit slower.

However, the longer she takes the happier i am  Simply because it means i'll have less problems when i go on holiday toward the end of her flowering


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 23, 2008)

good point works well with your situation, and the plants enjoy the optimism as well  
And I am sure marys density wont be such a complaint too far down the road, but it does bring up a good point- vegetation size is complicated- i am currently 12 inches across the board- all 11 plants, and waiting till 18 before flower stage, but from what i hear there veg height doesnt matter, so much of the growing is in the flower stage, and for mary that could mean she becomes a dominating mother- overpowering the room! Cant wait to see, i will be checking back often, keep those pics coming, some full scale pics would be great! i am like 2 weeks behind so its perfect!


----------



## email468 (May 23, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> good point works well with your situation, and the plants enjoy the optimism as well
> And I am sure marys density wont be such a complaint too far down the road, but it does bring up a good point- vegetation size is complicated- i am currently 12 inches across the board- all 11 plants, and waiting till 18 before flower stage, but from what i hear there veg height doesnt matter, so much of the growing is in the flower stage, and for mary that could mean she becomes a dominating mother- overpowering the room! Cant wait to see, i will be checking back often, keep those pics coming, some full scale pics would be great! i am like 2 weeks behind so its perfect!


I don't think there is a height requirement so much as a sturdiness factor. if a plant can keep big fat buds upright it shouldn't matter if it is 6" or 16". Absolutely right a plant doubles (usually more) in size after switching to 12/12 with Sativas or Sativa-heavy hybrids getting even larger (do they ever stop growing?).

And while the longer you can let a plant grow before switching to 12/12 will increase yield, most of us our limited to how much vertical growth we can allow.

My opinion is a 12" wide plant that is only 8" tall is better (relatively speaking) that the reverse.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 24, 2008)

OB: Haha yeah i know i just wish i could let Mary flurish the way she wants to, upright, no tying down etc to see her in all her beauty. When she finally gets around to it im sure Mary will have a much better yield than Jane. Yeah i swapped to flowering as soon as i my plants reached 12 inches. In my grow op though i should have perhaps done so a bit earlier though the restraint of me going on holiday would make it idiocy. 

Email: Yeah that was my gathering of info as well. People say 12 inch as a generalization meaning that by that point the plant should be sturdy enough. However often plants are ready much earlier than that. Cheers for stopping by again!


----------



## Alto (May 24, 2008)

I threw the switch to 12/12 at 12"
It was part of the recommendations from the breeder where i got seed.
They also said I should expect 24"-36" by harvest time.
Plants were 12" high and over 16" wide when I did it.
10 or so days later and No2 is almost 16" already
I am growing like 5 different strains however.
_(some other strains are staying rather compact, while still others are stretching, but not as much as No2)
_I think it is a more_ "you should wait until the plant is at least this tall/mature" _recommendation to start flowering. 
The best thing would be to wait till pre flowers and alternate branching start. 
These are signs that the plant is mature and ready to flower.
But a light problem and lack of vertical space had me do it when I did.

TGP- flower development is moving right along dude
Looks great!
Those are Haze right? so they will take a good long time getting ripe
there will be millions of those little white hairs before your done
but the first few are very exciting, are they not?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 24, 2008)

Cheers man  Yeah Strawb Haze  haha yeah i know i feel like a kid in a candy shop again lol Only about 14+ weeks before its smokeable though preferably longer lol .. thats fucking ages  haha


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 24, 2008)

Looking good man, keep up the great work.
You're LSTing just to keep your girls low but my main reason is to spread her out for more light to the areas that don't get much (I want her to be a BUSHY before moving outside). Looks like it's working for us both either way


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 25, 2008)

Cheers man  Yeah well the idea was to keep her low AND spread her out for light only problem being her main stem has almost reached a complete circle around the outside of the pot so there is actually no room for me to spread her under growth out... Ah well im not hugely fused on yield, to be honest i'll be happy as hell if i make it to the end with these girls!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 25, 2008)

Can we see a pic of that circle stem? that sounds wicked


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 25, 2008)

I cant get photos up now as i dont have access to my camera but i'll be uploading some tomorrow, I'll try get the whole stem in lol if not i'll take a video of it. I thoroughly regret topping Mary. It must have produced at least 5 new tops. Its WAY too dense on her top. The new hairs are being found on both Mary and Jane now. I'll do a full update tomorrow try be comprehensive as i havent had a proper update in a while.

Catch you guys tomorrow!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 25, 2008)

good word, I was gonna top mine, but after that- and someothers i have heard- I will save that kind of experimentation for my second crop. Cant wait to see em, glad to hear mary is getting on board.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 25, 2008)

Yeah well it would have been fine if i wasnt limited for space then i could have let her grow upright and it'd be all finer, its the fact that shes on her side thats the problem  Cheers for stopping by again mate!


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I cant get photos up now as i dont have access to my camera but i'll be uploading some tomorrow, I'll try get the whole stem in lol if not i'll take a video of it. I thoroughly regret topping Mary. It must have produced at least 5 new tops. Its WAY too dense on her top. The new hairs are being found on both Mary and Jane now. I'll do a full update tomorrow try be comprehensive as i havent had a proper update in a while.
> 
> Catch you guys tomorrow!


Why would you regret getting 5 new tops instead of just one and the tops being dense? isn't that a "good" thing?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 25, 2008)

Yeah lol it would be a good thing im just worried about my limited space is all. And as theyre on their side all five tops are trying to compete upwards toward the light meaning branches are getting tangled and in the way etc.


----------



## email468 (May 25, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah lol it would be a good thing im just worried about my limited space is all. And as theyre on their side all five tops are trying to compete upwards toward the light meaning branches are getting tangled and in the way etc.


yep - growing like a weed! i only mentioned it since topping is very handy to keep the plant short and bushy - though as you mention - the tops will get thick!


----------



## toolage (May 26, 2008)

Hey TGP!!! 

grats on the female!! hope everything's going ok man, i'm finally back!! Can't wait to see her beast up! How's the LST going??


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

Welcome back mate!  Its going alright, ish lol. Its crazy its so hard to keep them down. Particularly Mary im running out of horizontal room in my grow op lol im about to get both of them out an do some more tying down then i'll b posting pictures, should be within the hour  Cant wait for an update on strechette!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

I HATE photobucket sometimes fair play. Its been a stressful day as it is without the fact i have tried to upload 12 photos onto photobucket 6 different times today all of which it jams and doesnt tell me just continues to "upload". So sorry i havent had an update sooner im trying it again as i type this.... You know what i could do with right now but im out of??


----------



## kulan hunter (May 26, 2008)

looking good
nice going


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

*Day 66, Day 14 Flowering*

* Mary is doing great, her new growths are all reaching for the sky shes putting on an inch daily on her main stems. Have tied her down loads within reason and running out of horizontal space. Her overall height now is around 8 inches which is great considering when i started tying she was just over 12 and that was weeks ago. Her width is just over 18 inches. She is showing small patches of nute burn on a couple of leaves from about 5 or so days ago but i did a quick flush and made her a weaker solution since and shes on the mend. Although you can see the nute burn in a couple of pictures. Her preflowers are still very small although she is beginning to show hairs . Picture time:*

*Tried to give you an idea of scale:*






* Scale again..*






* Near the top of her main stem*






* Another idea of scale *






*Tried to get an overall shot of her circular stem but was impossible to get it all in...Sorry OB Cron! *






And thats all the photos of Mary for today.

*Jane:*

* Shes doing fantastic, shes got hairs popping up everywhere and her undergrowth has really shot off. Shes around a foot in height despite being tied down. Tied her down more today as well as her side branches. She will be finished before Mary as she has been showing hairs for a fair few days longer than Mary (if you can even say Mary has started yet..) Erm not to sure what else to add. Shes doing really well  Shes a lot easier to control than Mary whos just a fat bitch at the moment. Pics: *

*Mary And Jane*






* Jane: *






* Bud formation? Right at the tip of her stem  *






* More hairs lower down two or three nodes down from the top*






* All of her new growth emerging due to her main stem being tied sideways  *






* Another shot of her new growth *






And thats about it.. Oh yeah the clones doing great, not going to water her again now for a day or two trying to keep the rockwool from being slightly damp but not soaked so it creates roots in search of water? I dunno lol anyway thanks for stopping by! You guys have no idea how much hassle i've had uploading these photos!!! I took them around 2 o clock it is now quarter past 8!!! haha 

Peace

TGP


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 26, 2008)

I got a pretty good idea of the circular stem ! And mary is definitley a fat bitch lol, but her buds may do the same!!! just gotta do some quick catch up- which is pretty common- large spurts- and wow jane is looking like a good girl- the way you have her tied- and the new growth prove she is getting great light for being so think and tied up- loving the grow- thnx for the pics- blazing a bowl to this crop as we speak- keep it comin!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

Cheers for stopping by and the kind words! Yeah Jane is really getting going, i love it  ha wish i could join you! hava good'n!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 26, 2008)

Looking good man, keep up the good work.
Nice job on the bondage (LST), they are responding extremely well.
It's pretty exciting to see those hairs and buds forming isn't it !!
My Lowryder#2's are starting in on the bud formation and I get kind of giddy looking at them, if you know what I mean.
We will be smoking our own kick-butt weed before long !! It just seems like forever right now.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 26, 2008)

Alright BGT!! Hows it going? Thanks for stopping by! Yeah nothing like seeing the hairs develop day by day! I've enjoyed growing these girls so much its been such a learning experience, whether i get anything from this in weight or not doesnt matter as i've gained so much experience! Yeah not too long now! About half way through the grow soon if not now ish. 

Peace! 

TGP


----------



## DonHolland (May 26, 2008)

Wicked Grow Journal.

Nice One.


----------



## lenny87 (May 26, 2008)

hey nice grow!

i'm also growing with envirolites and seeing your grow is a real help espesialy as your a little ahead of me 

i'm realy excited about seeing your results so i know what to expect from my feminised cheese check out my journal


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 26, 2008)

Hi gigglepimp,

Hope you don't mind me jumping in. Great journal and I love your most recent pics. Things looking really good for you, you've done a first rate job. Won't be TOO long now so hang in there LOL.

Keep up the good work mate.

greenb.


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 26, 2008)

strawberry haze thats my shit!!! one of my all time favorite smokes. i got locked up fucking with that shit and i still love it. i just read the whole thread and damnit i'm proud of you for bringing them bitches back. i'm going to follow it until u finish and i would like to know how she smokes. by the way my avatar is strawberry haze, hope your bitches look like her or even better. much love and continued success!


----------



## Alto (May 26, 2008)

Looking good sir
Man you can get real close ups
I have to remove the plants from the reservoir to get that close and its something I do not do very often.
Nice work TGP


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 27, 2008)

DonHolland: Cheers mate  Thanks for stopping by!

Lenny87: Thanks man, yeah envirolites seem to be doing the job just fine! My plan was to use HPS but it was too hot. My envirlite is so much cooler its perfect. Good luck on your grow i'll be sure to check it out!

GreenBehemoth: No worries mate, more than welcome!  Thanks! With all the stress they've been through im so happy to see them like this! Only 10/11 weeks to go lmao  Only half way through the entire grow lol

DirtyShawa: Alright mate! Y'know i've never smoke Strawberry Haze which is partly while i chose to grow it. It was between this and lemon kush. Happy that i chose Strawb Haze though! Cant wait to see how they turn out  Thanks for taking the time to read through the journal! It is a bit of a disaster story in parts haha 

Alto: Well i can only really get close ups on Jane as she doesnt get branches in the way lol and even then its a pain to get any light on the part im photographing. I found my fisheye lens the other week so remove the Macro lens from that and use that for close ups. Seems to be doing the job


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Alto: Well i can only really get close ups on Jane as she doesnt get branches in the way lol and even then its a pain to get any light on the part im photographing. I found my fisheye lens the other week so remove the Macro lens from that and use that for close ups. Seems to be doing the job


Ha a SLR, I am using a Nikon L3 digital camera
It has macro but its really small and hard to hold steady
I use a tripod in the OP but it will not allow me to get as close as I want.
When I pull em out of the pool is the best opportunity to get good pictures.
Girls are looking great man.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 27, 2008)

Thats a nice camera man, i was looking into Nikon and Cannon when purchasing mine but went for a Sony. Its ok, but having played with Nikons and Cannons since i kind of wish id gone for them. I dont know what it is its just the way they hold and perform. Dont get my wrong my Sonys alright it just seems to drain batteries so fast and bits keep falling off it lol. Thanks for stopping by again man, welcome any time. 

On a different note, i have realized a likely cause for Mary producing flowers slower than Jane. It was kind of obvious when i thought about it i just hadnt clicked until i looked in the op just now. The way the light is set up in the reflector is so the bulb itself is over to the right more than the left because of the socket... Therefor the main intensity of light will be below this... Which is where Jane is lol. This wouldnt be a problem at all as the light would be completely evenly distributed if the light was higher up its just ive kept it low and close. So i think im going to turn the lamp around every few days and then raise it in a week or so. Hope that made sense lol i'll try get a photo to explain better next time. 

Peace

TGP


----------



## Alto (May 27, 2008)

you could just nudge the girls over to the right a bit eh?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 27, 2008)

Youd think lol but their pots have overlapping rims already and the door has began to rip because the sides of the pots is pushing the material out making it taught. When i raise the light it shouldnt be a problem


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 27, 2008)

sounds like a good solution! I have smoked a bit of strawberry haze, i enjoyed it, great taste and a very laid back stone. never had lemon kush, but by name- you made the right choice, 10/11 lmao it'll be well worth it, i feel ya tho


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 27, 2008)

From what i've read its a pleasant taste and we never get anything like it around here so im looking forward to it. Just fingers crossed that i get as far as harvesting these girls!! Its been a while since ive messed up lol


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 27, 2008)

I have faith in your grow, look forward to watching it all happen!!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 27, 2008)

gigglepimp, your going to love it. i don't know about your tolerance but, mine is very very high. the highs i got from the strawberry were very clean, clear, and cerebral. at the time i was involved in a lot of complicated and pressure filled situations and quite frankly the strawberry put me in a place similar to being in the eye of a storm if you will. extremely calming, i'm quite sure if you have anxiety of any sort the strain would be a big help. but, fuck that. the thing that really entices me about the strain is that it actually smells and taste like strawberry. i've been smoking for a good 13yrs, the majority of that time exotic weed in high volume and yet the fact that the herb tasted like strawberries on the inhale and exhale really blows my mind, pun intended. one knock i had on it though was that after about a week of consistently smoking it i had built up a decent tolerance to it, but, on the other hand friends that i shared it with couldn't handle it. i was blowing a lot of purple haze and kush at the time, so, it might just of been me. but, all in all strawberry haze is a strain that i know you will love. i need a favor if you don't mind, clone them bitches and keep the line going because, if you run out your going to go crazy, crazy i tell you, crazy. much love and continued success.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 27, 2008)

lmao damn you youve gone an got me all excited again! haha that sound brilliant! Sounds like the exact kind of high im after. Wasnt too sure if it would actually mimmic the smell or taste of strawberries at all so if it does thats even better  I must admit the smell they are producing at the moment is definitely recognizable as weed but much lighter and fruitier. Which is why im getting away with minimal odor control at the moment lol i dont think the misses has clicked yet lol Thanks for the input again my friend! Just cant wait now !!!!! 

edit: Oh and yeah i have taken one clone already lol it seems to be doing fine and i also have three seeds left, all feminized


----------



## 346ss (May 27, 2008)

what kinda fert are you using for flowering?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Hey 346ss, im using Canna Boost Accelerator and will be using PK 13/14 in about 3 weeks. They look like this:


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Quick update: Just found some more info on this strain which is quite interesting: 

'Strawberry Haze performs best and delivers the utmost in strawberry flavor when grown in soil. Hydro systems can be used to increase the yield, but the taste is less sweet. *Green House recommends a light hand when it comes to nutrients, as this plant is more sensitive to overfeeding than most sativas.* Start with a low pH (5.6 hydro / 5.8 soil) and slowly increase to reach 6.5 at the end of flowering. Extra P and K should be added after the 5th week of flowering. The maximum EC should be 1.9 in hydro and 1.7 in soil. Flush plants at the end of flowering, which takes about 10-11 weeks or until mid-October outside. '

This could explain why Mary has been showing slight signs of nute burn recently despite the fact ive used hardly any nutes. From now on i'll be using a little less than i have been and all should be ok!


----------



## Ethnobotanist (May 28, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Quick update: Just found some more info on this strain which is quite interesting:
> 
> 'Strawberry Haze performs best and delivers the utmost in strawberry flavor when grown in soil. Hydro systems can be used to increase the yield, but the taste is less sweet. *Green House recommends a light hand when it comes to nutrients, as this plant is more sensitive to overfeeding than most sativas.* Start with a low pH (5.6 hydro / 5.8 soil) and slowly increase to reach 6.5 at the end of flowering. Extra P and K should be added after the 5th week of flowering. The maximum EC should be 1.9 in hydro and 1.7 in soil. Flush plants at the end of flowering, which takes about 10-11 weeks or until mid-October outside. '
> 
> This could explain why Mary has been showing slight signs of nute burn recently despite the fact ive used hardly any nutes. From now on i'll be using a little less than i have been and all should be ok!


Beautiful plants, my friend. I just read through a significant portion of your journal. I was entranced. Good to see someone who knows what they're doing.

If it recommends going easy on the nutrients, I'm all for it. However, maybe get some black strap molasses in there? I can't imagine it would be anything but beneficial.

Good growing!

~Ethno


----------



## 346ss (May 28, 2008)

hows that odor neutralizing stuff treating you?


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Ethnobotanist: Thanks for stopping by and taking the time to read through my journal man! Thanks for the really kind words lol I must admit i started this grow with minimal knowledge on growing, felt like i've come a long way since then and its all thanks to this website and the people on it. As far as nutes yeah i agree, i think i'll play it safe and go easy on the nutes just like i have been. I did think i'd have to increase them soon but i think i'll leave it. I'll look into the molasses as well man thanks for the input! Really appreciate it! 

346ss: Erm well i havent been using it properly yet as the odor isnt much of a problem yet. In fact i can smell it every time i come in my room but its not really a skunky smell its kind of fruity so its not going to make others immediately think *WEED* so to save money im not going to use it for another couple of weeks. When i have used it, it works great. However i dont know how well it will work towards then end of the flowering period, only time will tell.


----------



## Alto (May 28, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Ethnobotanist: I'll look into the molasses as well man thanks for the input! Really appreciate it!


Hmm molasses eh? I only wish I grew in soil for 1 reason
Black Strap Goodness
Heres the skinny on Molasses
There are a lot of other helpful hints at 3LB web site as well.
Enjoy


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Cheers for the link Alto! To be honest i didnt know much about molasses at all. As far as i was concerned they were fruit flavored tobacco substitutes for Hookah pipes... lol Im going to do some research into them now after i post my update. 

TGP


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Update: Day 68 day 16 flowering.

Its all about Jane today. I dont take her out of the tent much simply because i dont need to, i can normally reach all of her branches from inside it. But she is growing so fast it is unbelievable. I have counted 25 bud formations so far. Thats 25 places where hairs are forming already. Obviously some are much more advanced than others but still. I took her out today to tie her down loads trying to keep her overall height really low. The next day or so she'll be fighting back loads to get all her tips facing upwards.

Her stem is similar to Mary's now and i have a video to show its semi circle. I got a piece of string along her stem so i could then measure it to see what her overall height would be if i didnt tie her down and it measured just over 2ft. After tying down today her overall height is around 9/10 inches which im very happy about. 

So heres some photos: 







Some of her buds forming: 






Her upmost tip, its really beginning to fill out, seeing a difference everytime i go in there:






Two formations about a third down her main stem:






A ariel shot of her stem:






Video of her bent stem: 


Im getting way to excited now about these girls haha I did some research on the strain last night and found this:

"Arjan's Strawberry Haze finishes with chubby buds, composed of rounded calyxes that are thickly coated with resin and thin long hairs. Aside from the expected, very sweet strawberry aroma, which is much sweeter than most sativas, the smell has also been compared to summer blossoms, rose petals and red berries. Her high is fast hitting, clear, creative and giggly. It is good for social moments as well as for introspective ones. Chasing the blues away, making love, making friends laugh, and making art are all recommended activities to accompany this strain. Arjan's Strawberry Haze was created by Arjan in the period 2000-2004. He introduced it on the market in 2006, after winning the 1st prize among Green House's strains at their Very Important Smokers Panel event in 2005."


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Can you believe i just found a website selling the seeds i bought for $137?! And thats supposedly on special offer?! What a joke i paid £27 for mine so thats around $50!


----------



## toolage (May 28, 2008)

DAMN tgp, congrats. You're doing a great job. I'm gonna have to make a trip up north to try that shit when it's done  Keep up the awesome work!

My woman is in amsterdam as we speak and picking up my seeds. I've decided on Northern Lights Feminised. The seeds should be here within a few days. I will start germing them in a month or so.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Cheers T  haha i cant wait to try it !

Im thoroughly jealous, i was lookin at flights the Amsterdam this morning. I want to go back soooo bad it was fantastic. Thinking of going for the Cannabis cup 2008... When you going to put the seeds in? Ahh feminised! Its the way to go! More control and less time consuming. 

Good work on Stretchette aka The Forest, shes getting MASSIVE!


----------



## ILoveUMaryJane (May 28, 2008)

I like the tying strategy you've used, might just yield a nice compact circle of bud


----------



## cheetah2007 (May 28, 2008)

ILoveUMaryJane said:


> I like the tying strategy you've used, might just yield a nice compact circle of bud


thats the main idea behind the LST


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

Alto said:


> Hmm molasses eh? I only wish I grew in soil for 1 reason
> Black Strap Goodness
> Heres the skinny on Molasses
> There are a lot of other helpful hints at 3LB web site as well.
> Enjoy


Don't worry Alto - the nutrient companies are happy to sell us hydro growers overpriced sugar water (KoolBloom, Big Bud, etc..)!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

I was bored so i made this lol quite interesting to see the plant grow step by step, particularly the recovery these plants made:


----------



## kulan hunter (May 28, 2008)

i like that rolling picture set, nice 

your plants look good man keep up the great work


----------



## toolage (May 28, 2008)

yeah bro that picture slideshow is awesome!! love the creativity!


----------



## dirtyshawa (May 28, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Can you believe i just found a website selling the seeds i bought for $137?! And thats supposedly on special offer?! What a joke i paid £27 for mine so thats around $50!


u got them for $50 dollars. damn u Europeans, damn u. did u buy them online? if so, where?


----------



## Alto (May 28, 2008)

email468 said:


> Don't worry Alto - the nutrient companies are happy to sell us hydro growers overpriced sugar water (KoolBloom, Big Bud, etc..)!


Heh I'm using KoolBloom right now lol (it did come with my HydroFarms set up so it was kinda free)
I know
3LB is a great site full of smart ideas and methods
*TPG*
Nice slideshow
I wanted to do time elapsed then edit it in flash
but there was no room in the OP
Maybe next time I will give it a go.
If I mount the camera and not move anything for several months snapping off a shot a day it should be quite interesting.
But thats next grow.

Meanwhile, they are looking great.
I think mine are catching up tho


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

KH: Cheers mate! Much appreciated! 

Toolage: Haha thanks i get creative when im bored 

DirtyShawa: I got them from everyonedoesit.co.uk however i know they dont send seeds to the US sorry  Surely theyre not more than $50 on other US websites?! 

Alto: Yeah man i wanted to set my camera up in a similar way either to film 24 hours worth of growth by taking a photo every 15 minutes or so. Or for the whole grow would be really interesting to do. However im not sure how i'd go about doing the 15 min exposure on my camera dont think it can. Ah well. This was the best alternative lol. Yeah i know man how many weeks do you reckon your plants average till harvest? Or is it a guessing game as they're mixed strain?


----------



## email468 (May 28, 2008)

Alto said:


> Heh I'm using KoolBloom right now lol (it did come with my HydroFarms set up so it was kinda free)


oh they work like molasses and contain other beneficial nutrients but yikes - it is still pretty much kool-aid!


----------



## Alto (May 28, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah i know man how many weeks do you reckon your plants average till harvest?
> Or is it a guessing game as they're mixed strain?


Its a guess at best but all the strains listed in the "Mega Mix" I purchased call for 7-8 weeks. 
That leaves like 5-6 (maybe even 7-8 ) weeks to go. 
and the one Grenadine plant calls for 7-8 as well so even tho I know they won't from watching them 
they should all be done around about the same time, give or take a week.
I am gonna let em go till they have about 50% amber trics


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 28, 2008)

Alto: Sounds good man  Not TOO long now really! On the packet and website it suggests ten weeks for strawb haze and 11 weeks for added flavor. Its been just over 2 weeks so i guess 9 weeks left max? Although i have heard it takes even longer than what they state on the packet (Which i hope is true). You'll be sampling yours before i chop mine lol


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 28, 2008)

i love that slideshow, and man ohh man am i getting excited for your grow... i cant wait to see the buds on the lst beaut when she fills with nugget.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 28, 2008)

Great job on the LST, looking excellent, 25 bud-sites are awesome.
Cool slideshow and video , nice work as usual.
Thinking about getting some blackstrap mollasis now.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 29, 2008)

Cheers OB me neither!  haha

BGT: Thank man, it seems to be working at the moment, i cant quite imagine how its going to work when they're much bigger.. only time will tell. 

Just made a grow time table on excel to plan out the rest of the grow. Worked it out. Im away for 22days of the grow... I leave at the end of week 6 and come back at the end of week 9! Now you can see why i hope these girls take much longer than they say they do. Supposedly they take 10/11 weeks lol. However not all is lost as i have someone who can come over and water/ tie down for me, but then hes fucking of to Ibiza half way through it as well. But he will be flushing for me. So all in all they will be without any water/ tying down for 12/13 days... 

SO much could go wrong when im away. I have gained so much experience from this as it is so it wont be all loss if everything goes wrong. Ah well just have to hope to heck everythings ok. Light shouldn't bust, Odor control will be main problem as the misses is at home when im away lmao If i could id upload a photo of the time table for you guys to see. The main problem could have been avoided if i had only waited a week longer to put into flowering lol oh well.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 29, 2008)

Wouldn't it just be easier to just get the misses to take care of them while you're gone, or bring the girls over here....roflol.
Well the offer is out there for sure but I doubt that you're close enough to make it feasible. What about a travel size grow op, that's the ticket, weed grow on the go. Good luck whatever you do with them man.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 29, 2008)

Well it would kind of lose the point of it being stealth as shes the reason its stealth lol  If she rings me and rants then i'll try an persuade her to water them and check on them haha. Haha i dont even know how id get these girls on a plane to get there but thanks for the offer! Thanks im gonna need all the luck i can get lol. 

I figure if i keep these girls as low as i can possibly can for as long as i can then hopefully there will still be a decent amount of room for them to grow for when i leave. The problems that could occur are 1. odor. 2. Size ie too big and burning. 3. Water deficiency. 4. Finishing early meaning by the time i harvest theyre too far. 

The last two or less likely than the others. Im going to pack the grow op out with ONA blocks and plug in odor neutralizing wall socket things around the tent. HOPEFULLY that'll work. . . Shall be interesting when i get back to say the least.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 29, 2008)

Hey TGP I just came accross this on DrChronics site and thought you might want to read it:
*Strawberry Haze feminized*









Awards: not yet introduced to competitions. 
Genetics: Swiss sativa, NL5 Haze Mist. 
Effect: Very mild body effect, strong 
cerebral high. Very creative and social. Voted best strain at the Green House V.I.S. Smoking Panel 2005. 
Flowering indoor: most growers harvest after 10 weeks. A week longer will allow maximum flavour. Yield 500 to 600 gr/sqm. 
Flowering outdoor: ready around end of October in the Northern hemisphere; around end of May in the Southern. 
Yield up to 800 gr/plant. 
THC: 20,4% CBD: 1.2% CBN: 0.9%


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 29, 2008)

Sounds good to me  Wish mine would yield 500 grams pqm lol  Im so excited to try this smoke i really dont know what to expect!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

exciting, I have been reading a lot about how Arjan grows and that guy is a mad man- I am sure any seed from greenhouse seeds has a good founding he seems to have done his work! I have had strawberry haze, but who knows where I am from- unless you grow it and buy the seeds i wouldnt believe. But it tasted amazing a definite dusty strawberry taste i guess is the only way to describe it... Keep up the great work-


----------



## toolage (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Just made a grow time table on excel to plan out the rest of the grow. Worked it out. Im away for 22days of the grow... I leave at the end of week 6 and come back at the end of week 9! Now you can see why i hope these girls take much longer than they say they do. Supposedly they take 10/11 weeks lol. However not all is lost as i have someone who can come over and water/ tie down for me, but then hes fucking of to Ibiza half way through it as well. But he will be flushing for me. So all in all they will be without any water/ tying down for 12/13 days...
> 
> SO much could go wrong when im away. I have gained so much experience from this as it is so it wont be all loss if everything goes wrong. Ah well just have to hope to heck everythings ok. Light shouldn't bust, Odor control will be main problem as the misses is at home when im away lmao If i could id upload a photo of the time table for you guys to see. The main problem could have been avoided if i had only waited a week longer to put into flowering lol oh well.


damn bro I'm sorry to hear about this. i hope everything goes well while you're out. Hopefully this friend is trustworthy and has somewhat of a green thumb. Let me know how everything goes when it gets closer to your departure! have a good one TGP!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 30, 2008)

and find out how Ibiza is lol- I have always dreamed of going...


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

OB: All these reports on the smoke of strawberry haze is getting me excited lol i have ages to go. The thing is i should be relaxing on holiday in Greece but i'll probably just be constantly worrying or thinking about my girls. How great will it be if everything goes perfectly and i get back and their ready to harvest within a day or so. That'd be heaven haha. Sure thing i was supposed to be going with him but there was a clash with my holiday ah well. 

Toolage: My mates definitely trustworthy. My plan is as follows: Tie the girls down constantly now, no holding back so i can keep them as compact as possible (infact im about to tie them down again after this). Hopefully when i leave there will still be a foot + of room for them to grow. Raise the light as high as possible and thoroughly water them. Then make loads of two litre bottles with solution in it. Some with the correct nutes and some with plain PH'd water. Then all i have to do is explain to him if theyre getting to high tie them down and show him how. Then explain when to use and why to use each type of water. He will be the one flushing so no matter what he will be using nothing but fresh water half way through his visits. It shouldnt be a problem. 

As for odor, i bought this little odor neutralizing thingy yesterday for £3. Put it in my grow tent and 100% of the odor has gone... So my plan is to buy two or three of these and get him to put a new one in every 3 days or so. It will be more than enough to cover the smell particularly with my ONA block in there as well. Im very confident with it all now. Only problems are now with how tall they grow and nute burn problems which could occur. Fingers crossed!! 

edit: 29 Days until i go on holiday... Thats ALOT of time for them to grow lol...


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Update: Day 70 - Day 18 Flowering - 29 Days until i go on holiday - 53 Days till the 10 week mark - 60 Days until the 11 week mark.

Today is mainly about Mary as i have had to tie her down again. These girls are growing so fast its unbelievable! I hope they stop putting energy into growing and into budding by the time i go on holiday! Im having to tie them down every other day... 

Width of the op is becoming a problem. I dont think you guys really have an idea of how small my grow tent actually is.. It it this way there is only just enough room for both of the pots in there alone as far as the floor space is concerned. The width of the area is 27 Inches, depth is 19 inches. Mary alone from one tip to another is 20 inches... Not only is she overlapping her pot Jane is too so things are very cramped. ONTOP of that i also have my fan on the floor as well.... Dont ask how lol there is a massive bulge where the fan is when i shut the tent. I have photos of Marys growth over the edge of her pot. 

Anyway tying down is a major operation at the moment she has branches over lapping/ under/ over each other everywhere. Im running out of width so fast and when the branches point upwards then theres not a lot else i can do but leave them be which could cause problems. On my next grow if im in the same tent or similar size space i am going to plant the girl to the far side of the pot not dead center. That way when i start LST'ing she can work her way right around without taking over the whole tent lol

Anyway photos of Mary overflowing:












Just a quick update on the clone. I removed about 90% of the water from her rockwool two days or so ago to try and get it to root. Im not that fussed about this clone. I removed some more bottom leaves as they were yellowing a bit. Today i cant be bothered to leave it in the bottle for increased humidity anymore so ive put it in a small pot for now with soil to see how it does. I do expect to check in on it in an hour and see it wilted / dead. The reason the stem is bent isnt due to wilted currently its because of the position i had the bottle in therefor it leant towards the light:






Heres both the girlies  






Picture of Mary who had branched out so much over night i couldnt believe it:






Jane and the clone in soil:






Close up of Janes top :






Noticed this today on Marys main stem. Its obviously cracked or ripped without me realizing but has fixed itself, thought it'd be an interesting photo: 






And some of the tying down i did today, its becoming havoc in there lol:






Not too sure what else to say. I have been watering much less than i thought id need to. And over the whole grow i have used hardly any nutes what so ever its surprising. I guess there must have been a lot of nutes still in the soil i used as they havent shown any defficiency that i know of yet. Will water them on Sunday with Canna Boost. Its 2 and a half weeks until i use the PK13/14. 

Thanks for stopping by, sorry for the lengthy update lol 

Peace

TGP


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Only problems are now with how tall they grow and nute burn problems which could occur.


I would hold back on the mix as far as nutrients went then, and use just what they need. You would have less worry about nute burn then.
Just give em lots of P and some K and molasses!
its the tying down part mostly that would have me concerned, be sure to explain how delicate they can be and that a little goes a long way.
I would hate to see him snap branches but I am sure that if you explain it he will do fine.
What are you going to plant next grow?
I have been looking at "Marley's Callie" from sensi seeds or something from Subcool to do next spring. I will do the Grenadine I have this fall for my holiday stash 
So many strains, so little room in my closet...


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Yeah thanks i think thats what i'll do. Still need to look thoroughly into molasses.. My mate should be alright i give him a bit of tutorial lol. Ah my next strain, i dont know lol ive seen so many that tempt me like the g13 x Haze or plain and simple white widow, even LR2 has tempted me. I want something exotic that i know will be good so i'll have to do some research. Only thing is come September im moving out of my current house to London. So theres no point me starting anything until i move. I also wont know if it'l be possible to grow until then either... Fingers crossed!


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I also wont know if it'l be possible to grow until then either... Fingers crossed!


Where theres a will........


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah thanks i think thats what i'll do. Still need to look thoroughly into molasses.. My mate should be alright i give him a bit of tutorial lol. Ah my next strain, i dont know lol ive seen so many that tempt me like the g13 x Haze or plain and simple white widow, even LR2 has tempted me. I want something exotic that i know will be good so i'll have to do some research. Only thing is come September im moving out of my current house to London. So theres no point me starting anything until i move. I also wont know if it'l be possible to grow until then either... Fingers crossed!


Hey TGP if you're even considering the LR2 for the next grow take a look at these first. I'm thinking about the Mini-Thunderfuck for my next grow.


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I want something exotic that i know will be good so i'll have to do some research.


Check out the TGA strains.
Like the attached Jillybean It looks electric
I have been looking for the Apollo strain but found out its a cutting only deal 
But if I do something from subcool's group will be for next springs harvest at the earliest.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Cheers for link BGT! Its even in GBP! ha the LR Mint looks tempting there! I think if i have a tiny place to grow like i have now then i may just have LR's maybe two or three different types growing. That way i can have numerous harvests a year. However if i have a bit more room to play with (which im hoping for ) Then i may try a bigger strain which i still need to look into haha theres so many that im tempted by. If i do get a bigger place to play with i may incorporate some LR's into that OR set up a small grow box/ tent and have LR's in that. Remember i have a red spectrum CFL as well as a HPS which is lying around, i may be able to put both to use in London  

Alto that bud looks crazy! I definitely will look into the TGA strains cheers!


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Alto that bud looks crazy! I definitely will look into the TGA strains cheers!


Yeah well TGA is what subcool is a part of with a few other breeders.
They sell at a few banks but the best deals with stealth shipping are HERE


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Cheers for the link man! I guess the good thing about not having my next grow till September is that i have plenty of time to narrow my choices down haha

Hmm im stuck for choice on that site as it is haha Possibly the citrus mix....


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 30, 2008)

Quick question: Im looking into purchasing a jewelers magnifying glass to check my trichs *if and when i get there* do you guys reckon 30x is strong enough? I cant seem to find anything stronger...


----------



## email468 (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Quick question: Im looking into purchasing a jewelers magnifying glass to check my trichs *if and when i get there* do you guys reckon 30x is strong enough? I cant seem to find anything stronger...


My eyes aren't very good and I find 30x loupe is fine for viewing trichomes. You can get one of those 40-60x pocket microscopes which is even better - but i found my hands weren't steady enough to hold the thing still to see anything unless i cut a leaf off and viewed on a steady surface.

i also have one of these:
Big 10-X Magnifier from Growco Indoor Garden Supply

which is excellent! only 10x power but it is so big it gives you a really good view of what's going on.


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n said:


> I'm thinking about the Mini-Thunderfuck for my next grow.


This is what they say about Thunderfuck...


Dutch seed site linked above said:


> bin so long since this rare strain was around we cant tell how much of its traits were carried over to the new auto flowering Mini Thunderfuck as there is nothing to compare it to


Yet here Dr. Greenthumb: Cannabis Sativa, Seeds, Indica, Marijuana Weed, Growing Culture
They claim to have that strain in seed form to sell?
I am a bit confused, but if the mini has the MT traits it would be a great SOG plant. I had some of that back in the day and .
I have purchased seeds recently from Dr Greenthumb and they were great over the phone and the one seed I grew out so far is Jessica in my current grow.
She is their Grenadine strain.
MT was a bit to tall for my room but this small one would be a sweet addition to my collection, thanks for that link.


----------



## Alto (May 30, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Quick question: Im looking into purchasing a jewelers magnifying glass to check my trichs *if and when i get there* do you guys reckon 30x is strong enough? I cant seem to find anything stronger...


Digital Microscopes and Pocket Microscopes from Carson
I got the MicroMax LED HERE 14.94 USD


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 31, 2008)

Email: Thanks for the help again! Great i'll go for a 30x then hopefully that will be ok! That larger magnifying glass looks similar to one my mum has so next time im over there i might borrow it. Shes visually impaired you see. Thanks for the help mate! 

Alto: Ah you've got me torn again haha you guys are too good at helping! The scope i was looking to get is a simple 30x pocket loupe. Its only like £5. But im tempted to get one with a LED now as it'll help loads with viewing. I can imagine using the one i was previously going to get would make it difficult to see due to light. Thanks for the links again! I'm looking into it!


----------



## email468 (May 31, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Email: Thanks for the help again! Great i'll go for a 30x then hopefully that will be ok! That larger magnifying glass looks similar to one my mum has so next time im over there i might borrow it. Shes visually impaired you see. Thanks for the help mate!
> 
> Alto: Ah you've got me torn again haha you guys are too good at helping! The scope i was looking to get is a simple 30x pocket loupe. Its only like £5. But im tempted to get one with a LED now as it'll help loads with viewing. I can imagine using the one i was previously going to get would make it difficult to see due to light. Thanks for the links again! I'm looking into it!


you're welcome! to be honest - it is nice to have a variety - something very powerful to get a great view of trichomes (like a $20 pocket microscope) and a 30x loupe for a quick check for sex and trichomes and bugs!

The 10x comes in handy for the above as well. Plus you can look at other shit close-up!


----------



## Alto (May 31, 2008)

email468 said:


> you're welcome! to be honest - it is nice to have a variety - something very powerful to get a great view of trichomes (like a $20 pocket microscope) and a 30x loupe for a quick check for sex and trichomes and bugs!
> 
> The 10x comes in handy for the above as well. Plus you can look at other shit close-up!


Your right I got that pocket scope for trics basically but I also have a 10x magnifier for those other things and a big square magnifier for when I can't find my reading glasses lmao.
I was messing with the 60-100x scope the other night and looking at all the crazy shit they print on American money these days.
Fascinating.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 31, 2008)

Cheers guys! Yeah this has got to be the most intriguing hobby ive ever had lol. Ive been checking the PH of random liquids (not dodgy..), growing my own vegetables etc all influenced by my grow. I think i've learnt more with this grow and on this website than i ever did in school haha


----------



## Alto (May 31, 2008)

BTW next grow I want to get one of those zPic thingys,
its a high powered scope that connects directly to your pc.
Then I can do screenshots and share them with you all in my next journal...
We need new pictures TGP


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 31, 2008)

One of those zPics would be awesome! Get one! lol  Yeah sure i'll get an update shortly for ya! Not sure if there will be much noticeable difference though. I wish i hadnt broken my video camera i could get decent quality videos of the girls then.


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 31, 2008)

Update: Day 71 day 19 flowering.

Clone is doing exceedingly well lol i thought it would be dead. Particularly as from what ive seen on these boards its quite tricky? I havent done much at all apart from snip dip and put it in a bottle lol and now its in soil doing fine.. Below is a picture, for some reason the picture came out quite bad, it looks like the clone is quite yellow and crisp around edges. It really isnt, its looking really healthy so dont be mislead by this pic.

Picture:






I decided to water them today with weak nutes. Suggested dosage for Canna Boost is 2ml per 1 liter. So i just under 1 ml per liter and water and gave one liter per plant. I also added a small amount of PK 13/14 to the mix just to help flowering. Thought this was a pretty cool idea for measuring out your nutes, youve probably seen them before but thought id take a photo of it anyway lol You just squeeze the bottle and it fills the top compartment up to your desired amount:






Mary is developing hairs almost all over now how ever very slowly. She is at least a week behind Jane. So i imagine i will be chopping her after Jane. Which in a way is a good thing because there's more chance of her finishing well after i get back from holiday.

On one or two of Janes lower older leaves she has been showing some drying/ slight yellowing. Nothing ive been worrying about but i tried to take a photo it didnt come out well. I guess it must be down to nute deficiency? Who knows, main thing it isnt spreading and these leaves were burnt back when i had the problems and transplanted etc.. Heres the pic, sorry its out of focus..:






Anyway to the interesting pics:

Both girls and me clone: 






Sorry had to use the fisheye lens again haha Primarily Mary.:






Top of Jane:






Close up of top most bud on Jane. Sorry about the macro being off center lol:






My apologies for this being slightly out of focus, same bud from above:






Jane again just not close up:






And thats all i managed to take today before my battery ran out! Hope thats ok lol 

Mary is all over the place at the moment with all her branches lol it will be interesting to see how she manages over the next few weeks. Jane is showing some gorgeous pink stems to her leaves now. Annoyingly it wont show up on photos... Ah well. Thats about it really, thanks for stopping by!

Peace

TGP


----------



## email468 (May 31, 2008)

plants continue to look very pleasing. i've never tried cloning but from what i've heard and read - some folks just have a knack for cloning - maybe you are one of those lucky folks!


----------



## thegigglepimp (May 31, 2008)

Cheers man! Yeah maybe i do lol still time for it to mess up though  its been on 12/12 with the girls so it should go straight into flowering. Im guessing it'll take a lot longer than the other girls as its using energy making roots etc at the moment. We'll see what happens. It was only a quick experiment im surprised its alive.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (May 31, 2008)

way to go on the clone, i will be trying my first here soon! I hope it goes as well as yours. Mary and Jane both look great- love the photo's the macro does wonders!


----------



## StealthPanda (May 31, 2008)

I read this entire journal, great job man, i am hoping to see results like this in the end of my grow... Those look like some killer tops.


----------



## kulan hunter (May 31, 2008)

Very nice TGP, plants look great and looks like you got cloning down to a tea.


----------



## greenbehemoth (May 31, 2008)

Hi JungleBoy, er sorry, GigglePimp ... haha ... what are you up to now? Cloning and all (not sheep I hope). Good on ya, and looking great, really great. I'm doing good outdoors, but only beause where I live (wink wink) we are getting some "weather" for a change. Am a bit pissed now (when am I not?), will be doing an update tomorrow, and will give you another shout. Keep up the good, eh ... eh ....... ZZZZZZZZZZZZ!!!!!!!!

green


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 1, 2008)

OB: Cheers man! Yeah the Macro works great, i can get alright shots without it but nowhere near as close or detailed.

Stealthpanda: Cheers for taking the time to check it out! Good luck for your grow!

KulanHunter: Thanks  Yeah im surprised how well cloning went, perhaps this strain is relatively easy to clone? 

Green_Behemoth: Haha erm cheers? Glad your girls are doing well outside! Hope the weather doesnt change!!



Quick update guys: Well unfortunately theres signs of yellowing on some of Janes leaves. Not just her bottoms ones. Now my first thought was it must be Nute burn. But then how could it be as i barely use any nutes and yesterday was the first time id added nutes for weeks. Then i clicked. I put a scented odor neutralizer thingy in the tent a couple of days ago. And it is since then that the signs started to appear. SO im guessing/ hoping that it is that. So ive taken it out and just hope for the best now  

Other than that the girls look great  Janes doing me proud!


----------



## Alto (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah she don't want the smell competition, haha
Actually it is probably putting out gases that are messing with her dude.
Consider that what it is doing to her, it is also doing to you!
Looking good tho dude and love the new avatar (display pic to you) lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 1, 2008)

Yeah that exactly what i thought lol it works wonders as far as getting rid of smell but cant be good or them... Hopefully it'll all clear up now  Im pretty confident. Im just keeping it generally near ish to the tent now see if it still prevent smells getting out.
Cheers  i couldnt resist haha


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Quick update: Lights just came on. Jane is looking a sorry state  Im kicking myself now as about 5 days ago i remember thinking "God Jane is doing well shes looking so healthy.." Basically tips of all of her leaves are dying. Her older larger fan leaves are fading into light greeny yellowy browny colours.. Hm... Im guessing it was the odor neutralizer chemicals that have done this. Its gotten worse since yesterday but just because i removed it yesterday doesnt mean shes going to magically get better over night. Anyway hopefully shes on the mend now... Im not sure whether i should give her some plain water just incase its nute burn. But i cant see how it could be...


----------



## Alto (Jun 2, 2008)

pictures?


----------



## Lacy (Jun 2, 2008)

*yeah pics?*


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Alto and Lacy i'll get them up asap forgot to put my camera on charge the other day so waiting for it to charge


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 2, 2008)

whats the ph of your water?
if its not the deodorizer it sounds like multiple deficiencies or maybe a nute lock out only a couple of ideas

here are some links i found useful 

Cannabis Nutrient and Deficiency Table

Marijuana Plant Abuse

http://www.gardenscure.com/420/attachments/hydroponics/128649d1116061394-ph-level-nutrient_chart.gif

hope she gets better


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 2, 2008)

great link! I love those tabels I have collected a few now and there very helpful.


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 2, 2008)

hey nice photoshopin OB  Cheers!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Kulan: Cheers for the links man great help! +rep im looking into it now. It looks like it may be deficiency of P+K or nute burn :S If it isnt the chemicals from the odor thing.. As ive said before i have barely used nutes on these girls so if it is nute burn then it must be nute lock? I Always PH my water before feeding between 6 to 6.5 however i have no way of measuring the PH of the soil.. So i think im going to give them plenty of Plain PH'd water and hope that puts them at ease if it is nute lock or burn... Still reading through the links though at the mo. I'll get photos up asap!


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

not every strain of marijuana requires the same nutrients in the same abundance. What cures one may injure another. Be careful you don't create problems where there aren't any.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Update: **

Poor Jane 



















Havent flushed yet im not sure whether i need to, though i feel its the only thing i can do. Its definitely not too hot in there this time. Mary is Fine and so is the clone. If it is the odor thing it would make sense as it was directly above Jane not the others?


----------



## email468 (Jun 2, 2008)

that looks like typical chemical burn to me. could also be heat burnt.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Ok cheers man well i doubt it could be heat issues simply because its not hot in there at all and the other plants are fine. So it must be chemical / nute burn. If it was the chemicals from the odor thing, well its been removed so theres nothing else i can do with that. If its nute burn then a flush should do the trick? However its odd as the signs began to show before i watered them with nutes day before yesterday. Anyway a flush should solve the problem so i'll do that and hope to see improvement over the next few days.


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 2, 2008)

From what ive notice these plants love to immitate what their roots are doing, i had this same problem with my seedlings and it progressed a little into veg, but i mixed molassas and water with a few drops of h202 and they came back to life... Just throwing that out there, your leaves look identical to mine, it is possible that your strain is just really senstive to nutes and chemical contamination.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Well funny you should say that man i recently found some info on my strain that i hadnt read before and heres an extract from it:
"Green House recommends a light hand when it comes to nutrients, as this plant is more sensitive to overfeeding than most sativas. Start with a low pH (5.6 hydro / 5.8 soil) and slowly increase to reach 6.5 at the end of flowering."

So yeah a flush should clear it up i guess. Not overly worried at this point. If i continue to see problems progressing over the next few days then i'll worry


----------



## Alto (Jun 2, 2008)

You may consider spraying them down with some plain old water as well to possibly rinse off any remaining stuff from the oder things while you are at it.
You said at one point that a leaf smelled just like the odor of those things so they may be retaining some of the chemical.
Besides water cant hurt them especially if your buds (as I see them) are not that awfully dense yet. (then you would have to worry about mold)
Just be sure to use some wetting agent (like the best one Penetrator) or dish soap a very small drop in the spray bottle (should not suds)
to keep from the magnifying glass burn effect.
and move the lights back in either case until they are good and dry.
Just thought I would toss that out as well. Hope it helps you some.
I have now decided I will probably not grow that strain because of the issues you had all along and how sensitive they seem to be to almost everything.
I will just smoke Indica and eat strawberries for the flavor/smell.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

Cheers Alto i'll do that now! Haha yeah this strain does seem to be rather sensitive, im hoping what i get out of it (if anything) will be worth it . Hows things looking for the dutchmaster equip? They have them in stock? Im ordering mine tomorrow found both for £20!


----------



## Alto (Jun 2, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Hows things looking for the dutchmaster equip? They have them in stock? Im ordering mine tomorrow found both for £20!


Well they did not have any but get this I saw another "ball" (which I also thought to be a male sex part) and left it to test the Reverse once I get some.
Wouldn't you know that it sprouted a couple white hairs!
Damn man I am such a noob.
Those were not boy parts at all.
I am still going to the other Hydro shop today (skipped work)
and have some on hand in case, but not going to use it outside
directions (1st day and 10th day of flowering) unless it becomes necessary.
I feel stupid yet very happy I'm stupid all at the same time.
An odd feeling for me.
 pass...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 2, 2008)

haha no worries id make the same mistake easily! Yeah well it'd be good to have on hand anyway! A good investment. Glad to hear it produced white hairs  My main worry is my girls producing balls without me noticing. Especially if the balls were within a bud i just wouldnt notice. Theres hairs everywhere now on Jane. Shame shes got these burns  Mary is slowly catching up.

I just sprayed them as you said and adjusted the fan to cool them down a bit more to prevent the magnifying effect. I also turned my light around its surprising how much more light intensity there is on one side compared to the other and this is obviously why Jane is ahead of Mary on bud production as it was in her favor. Hopefully over the next few days Jane will chillax a bit and recover and Marys hairs will burst into action.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 3, 2008)

can you get pics...?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Sure thing mate, what of? There pictures of the burns on the previous page. I havent seen them today, lights just came on though.


----------



## toolage (Jun 3, 2008)

really looks like nute burn to me bro


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Cant really tell if Jane is looking any better today. I'll have another look soon. 

Just bought some supplies to hopefully hold me over till the end of this grow now. With the nutes i have etc they should be good for at least one more grow as this strain needs hardly any.

So i have bought 1 30x magnifying glass (Hopefully i'll get far enough to use it..)

Weighing scales which go from 0.1g -1000g Should hold me over even if i get no bud i guess it could be useful if i try to make hash..

Dutch Master penetrator + Dutch Master reverse - To help me relax as far as hermies are concerned. Again these should last me ages. So im all set. Just hope i havent jinxed myself with buying all of this stuff. 

I hope what im about to say doesnt fuck me over lol... Mary is looking great and hairs are really kicking in now that i rotated the light AND the clone is still alive haha im shocked! Its obviously still producing roots as theres no sign of sex yet. I know i shouldnt have put it straight into 12/12 but i didnt think id make it this far with it. My batteries are dud at the moment keep running out really fast. Hopefully i can get you guys some pics up soon!


----------



## email468 (Jun 3, 2008)

Alto said:


> Well they did not have any but get this I saw another "ball" (which I also thought to be a male sex part) and left it to test the Reverse once I get some.
> Wouldn't you know that it sprouted a couple white hairs!


They (male and female parts) look very much the same when they first appear - one of the dangers of checking on them several times a day (you notice everything whether a problem or not). One way you may be able to tell is if the "ball" is on a stalk (male) or not (female). That is, the males are usually slightly elevated whereas the females tend to grow directly from the node.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Quick update: Just checked on the girls. Mary is doing fine hairs emerging everywhere. Jane on the other hand is looking a bit dire. Her tips are now just brown with yellowing emerging around it with some dots. I dont know if it has gotten worse but doesnt look better than yesterday. Hopefully things will improve over the next few days. Wish i had access to some Canna Flush or something just to clean her soil out for her! 

On an up note with Jane. Her top most bud (the one that i always take macro shots with) Is starting to fill out loads and i looked closely at some emerging leaves underneath and theyre covered in tiny crystals haha  So if i finnish this grow (fingers crossed) It looks like this may be a sticky strain


----------



## Alto (Jun 3, 2008)

email468 said:


> They (male and female parts) look very much the same when they first appear - one of the dangers of checking on them several times a day (you notice everything whether a problem or not). One way you may be able to tell is if the "ball" is on a stalk (male) or not (female). That is, the males are usually slightly elevated whereas the females tend to grow directly from the node.


I found that out, and thanks dude. I posted a picture (altho its hard to really see what I saw) I know a LOT more about it now and should have read a LOT more before I panicked!



thegigglepimp said:


> Wish i had access to some Canna Flush or something just to clean her soil out for her!


Couldn't you just flush with some water for a day or so?
I read with soil you should flush with 3x the volume of soil to completely flush then after the soil dries out a lot go back to your nutes like nothing happened.
I am sure the damaged parts will not recover, but new growth should be fine and with flowers its all really about the "new" growth anyway right?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Yeah i suppose cheers man. I'll flush her again now as i only watered about a liter yesterday. So i'll do another now. Cheers man. 

Not having a good day today, went to take pictures after charging the batteries for a good few hours and it drained straight away.. Just got back from the gym, while working on the Ab machine i tapped my pocket. Literally tapped it like barely touched it then heard a loud click... I suppose it must have been alot of pressure as it was 70kg but it felt like i barely touched it.. Anyway get my iPhone out of my pocket and the screen had shattered... And if that wasnt enough i cant get it replaced on warranty. My fault for hacking it before release in the UK... and on top of that i have loads of tiny shards/ dust from it in my hands now and i couldnt continue because of the pain. I cant see any of it in my hand nor is there any bleeding it just hurts to hell even to type this.... 

/Rant.. Sorry.. Gues what i could do with right now but have none?!?!!?


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 3, 2008)

i hope your luck changes


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 3, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah i suppose cheers man. I'll flush her again now as i only watered about a liter yesterday. So i'll do another now. Cheers man.
> 
> Not having a good day today, went to take pictures after charging the batteries for a good few hours and it drained straight away.. Just got back from the gym, while working on the Ab machine i tapped my pocket. Literally tapped it like barely touched it then heard a loud click... I suppose it must have been alot of pressure as it was 70kg but it felt like i barely touched it.. Anyway get my iPhone out of my pocket and the screen had shattered... And if that wasnt enough i cant get it replaced on warranty. My fault for hacking it before release in the UK... and on top of that i have loads of tiny shards/ dust from it in my hands now and i couldnt continue because of the pain. I cant see any of it in my hand nor is there any bleeding it just hurts to hell even to type this....
> 
> /Rant.. Sorry.. Gues what i could do with right now but have none?!?!!?


Aww man that sucks, I've had days like that.
As they say "this too shall pass", and then life goes on, after all the healing and kicking yourself in the butt too.
Here's to better days my friend, Good Luck.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 3, 2008)

Cheers guys  after much effort i found a marble of bubble hash i brought back from Amsterdam! Thought id lost this haha so im happy now  Hopefully i'll have an update of sorts in the next hour or so!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your day (your luck has obviously changed though - hope you're enjoying your bubble LOL). On the positive side, just think of all that icky, sticky gooey stuff being produced by your girls as we speak. Hope your problems get resolved soon ...

green.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 3, 2008)

wow sorry bout the Iphone, props on hacking it tho! Did that Bubble Has suffice? Cant wait to see ur new pics... great journal


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 4, 2008)

Cheers GB and OB im going to DIY fix it... Should be interesting. Ordered the parts last night... The bubble hash worked wonders on me as i cant remember much of last night i think i just went to sleep lmao updates later when theyre awake. Shouldnt have problems with batteries for my camera today


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 4, 2008)

Hi GigglePimp,

Have replaced many a mobile phone screen and never had a problem touch wood. You may have a good disassembly guide already but if not I thought you might find this useful:

YouTube - iPhone Screen Replacement & Disassemble/TakeApart Directions

Hope it goes well. Just take your time and you'll be fine.

green.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 4, 2008)

Excellent! Cheers man much appreciated! +rep 

Im tempted to replace the back metallic cover of my phone as well now to a black one. Mine is dented and its difficult to get the sim out so may be worth it. However it looks like a much tougher job as you have to unglue/ reglue a load of plastic to the new cover.. I think i'll see how i do with the screen first lol


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 4, 2008)

Yeah, the problems start when you have to start "breaking" things to get it apart. I mend computers also. Desktops are no problem, but I dread the phone-call that says "My laptop doesn't work" as that usually means trouble! Getting into them can be a nightmare as they deliberately build them so that when you try to take them apart, stuff breaks LOL.

As I said, slowly but surely is the secret. It always looks daunting at first, but before you know it your new screen will be in place and you'll be screwing her back together again. Good luck anyway  

green.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 4, 2008)

Cheers man  Yeah just need to order a tool kit as well now and Hopefully i'll be ok lol thanks for the help! Bits of the screen keeping falling off/ sticking in my finger...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

*Update! Day 76 24 Days Flowering *

So things with Jane seem to be ok now. The parts that were damaged before have just died now so may trim them a bit. But it isnt spreading any further. Wont need to water her for a good while i think. Buds are appearing everywhere!!! Hairs are beautiful arent they lol As far Mary she is catching up with Jane really well lol. Some of her branches or reaching for the sky at the moment now that ive turned the light around. I love seeing these girls develop. 

And the clone is doing really well. So surprised how well i managed to clone haha 

Photos: 

Firstly, bit irrelevant but heres my phone from tuesday lol..  






Heres the clone going strong  






Over all shot mainly of Mary:






Some of the damage on Jane: 






Sorry a bit out of focus, but its general shot of some of Janes tops:






Actually heres a better photo of the one above:






Quick closeup of Janes top most flower:






My favorite shot of Janes bud, you can see the crystals forming?






Another photo of Janes bud lol sorry...






Shot of some of Janes buds but with the damage on their leaves:






Shot of Mary and some of her top branches reaching out:






Overall shot of Mary:






And thats it, i will upload a video that i took and add it in here or on another post later just got to dash to work for now. Dont think i have missed out anything. 

Cheers for stopping by!

Catch ya later


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 5, 2008)

bad tuesday, huh?!?


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

Heh clone looks nice too


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheetah yeah bad tuesday lol 

Alto Yeah it doesnt seem to be getting worse, just where the damage was seems to drying up which was to be expected. The yellowing/ browning isnt spreading which is good. Im confident that this is the end of it. Odor isnt really a problem anymore in my room anyway which is quite good. I still have the odor thing outside in the room the tent is in and it seems to be doing the job 

Heres the video i mentioned, sorry about the poor quality it doesnt focus really well.


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 5, 2008)

your plants are looking ok bar the damaged leaves 

have you thorght about putting up something reflective instead of the black?

maybe panda plastic or maylar?

hope that problem has stopped now and that your plants thrive 

HAVE FUN


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 5, 2008)

lol I was so high watching that video I caught myself moving my head with the camera like I was really there- but you were going every where i wanted to look so props!!! great video- i love that your journal has vids' unique- and i cant do it...


----------



## toolage (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey TGP, ur plants are picking up quite well. You've had a lot of setbacks just like me but with your TLC and hard work man you'll have something reall nice in the end!! Keep up the hard work bro!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Kulan Hunter: Yeah man i mean i had about a metre of Mylar but it got damaged so i only have small usable patch of it left which i have on one side of the tent. The only other stuff i have to hand would be tin foil which everyone says to avoid (However may be ok with my CFL?). I could get some white board actually i know its not perfect but would definitely reflect more light than the black. I wish i had ordered some Mylar when i bought my dutchmaster reverse etc would have saved money on postage. Im trying to cut back on spending at the moment seeing as im supposed to be saving money for my holiday. Particularly as i have to fork out for my iphone repair... 

OB: Lmao glad i managed to show everywhere you wanted to see! 

Toolage: Yeah i think so. I mean Mary and the clone are doing great its just Jane and she seems to be improving now which is good. Going to take them all out tomorrow and tie them down again and trim back a bit of Jane and possibly some of Mary to get more light to her budding sites. Cheers for stopping by again!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 5, 2008)

white board would be a lot better anything is better than black, nice to hear m&j are doing well 

HAVE FUN


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 5, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Kulan Hunter: Yeah man i mean i had about a metre of Mylar but it got damaged so i only have small usable patch of it left which i have on one side of the tent. The only other stuff i have to hand would be tin foil which everyone says to avoid (However may be ok with my CFL?). I could get some white board actually i know its not perfect but would definitely reflect more light than the black. I wish i had ordered some Mylar when i bought my dutchmaster reverse etc would have saved money on postage. Im trying to cut back on spending at the moment seeing as im supposed to be saving money for my holiday. Particularly as i have to fork out for my iphone repair...
> 
> OB: Lmao glad i managed to show everywhere you wanted to see!
> 
> Toolage: Yeah i think so. I mean Mary and the clone are doing great its just Jane and she seems to be improving now which is good. Going to take them all out tomorrow and tie them down again and trim back a bit of Jane and possibly some of Mary to get more light to her budding sites. Cheers for stopping by again!


 
Do you have any white printer papaer around? I taped sheets of 8x11 together in my first grow box and it reflecs great, not to mention its cheap, and if on part gets creased just put another sheet there... Hope this helps.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Cheers man i'll do that then. Hadnt really thought about it recently.. Hopefully i'll get some time off work in the morning so i'll get on it

Stealthpanda: Yeah man thats a good idea haha Will save me a lot of money. Would probably be better suited for my grow op as well seeing as the outer material of the tent is so tight its ripping so the extra thickness of card may be too far lol Cheers mate!


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah, i pretty much wanted to save money on my op from the start, and i have successfully spent $6.00 total, everything else was around the house, waiting to be reused...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Haha thats mad. I spent way more than i originally intended by about £100... And i have stuff i just dont use like my water pump, full HPS system etc....


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Haha thats mad. I spent way more than i originally intended by about £100... And i have stuff i just dont use like my water pump, full HPS system etc....


Wow! I have probably close to 2000 us dollars (total) into my system plus extra crap i didn't need (and i don't even have CO2 injection)!!

the thing i regret purchasing the most was one of those stupid PC planters.... what an aggravating waste!

how come you don't use your HPS system? too hot?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah man wayyy too hot screwed my plants up completely. Reason being my grow op is basically a cheap plasticy tent.. Ventilation with limited space was really hard and the HPS was just wayyy too hot. Which was a a real shame, however when i move house hopefully i'll have a closet or somewhere easy to control climate. In which case i'll be using my HPS with my envirolite as side lighting if needed.


----------



## email468 (Jun 5, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah man wayyy too hot screwed my plants up completely. Reason being my grow op is basically a cheap plasticy tent.. Ventilation with limited space was really hard and the HPS was just wayyy too hot. Which was a a real shame, however when i move house hopefully i'll have a closet or somewhere easy to control climate. In which case i'll be using my HPS with my envirolite as side lighting if needed.


Tell me about it - it takes all i got to keep my box temps at about 80-82 with an air conditioner!


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> In which case i'll be using my HPS with my envirolite as side lighting if needed.


You could maybe veg with the cost effective Envirolite and flower with the HPS?
Just a thought...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Aye thats an idea mate! Only time will tell, im hoping i'll be able to grow at all when i move lol


----------



## Alto (Jun 5, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Aye thats an idea mate! Only time will tell, im hoping i'll be able to grow at all when i move lol





Alto said:


> Where theres a will........


Had to quote myself lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

lmao yeah 

On a side note, i found an electronic drip feeder for up to five pots. Relatively cheap as well. It only holds 2liters of water but it'll be better than nothing for the 10 days my plants will be without any attention. Plus i may use it for my next grow all i'd have to do is replace the water every once in a while. It was only £20 including postage


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 5, 2008)

could you attach that drip system to a bigger res, could be worth the try,


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 5, 2008)

Probably could yeah, im wondering whether it need to be below or above the plants to work. If below it could be easier to have it attached to a large res. We'll see


----------



## catmandoob (Jun 5, 2008)

your plants are looking great!
i hope ours look that nice


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

Cheers  !


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

This is probably a really stupid question lol but here it goes:

Is it worth keeping all of the leaves/ branches that i cut off? Im only cutting these off for better air circulation and light. Would it be worth keeping them for the long run when i make hash out of the left overs?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 6, 2008)

yeah, save everything-its all useful


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> This is probably a really stupid question lol but here it goes:
> 
> Is it worth keeping all of the leaves/ branches that i cut off? Im only cutting these off for better air circulation and light. Would it be worth keeping them for the long run when i make hash out of the left overs?


I would personally only keep the trich covered stuff and compost the rest. But others may have differing opinions. Though i will say hash made from non-trich covered leaves is yucky.


----------



## Alto (Jun 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> I would personally only keep the trich covered stuff and compost the rest. But others may have differing opinions. Though i will say hash made from non-trich covered leaves is yucky.


agrees...
no trichs, no high, just salad.
I have a pile from trimming if ya want em


----------



## toolage (Jun 6, 2008)

if he doesn't want them I'll take em lol, I got 30 grams of hash and would love to make more


----------



## asf2j (Jun 6, 2008)

subscribed.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

asf2j: Cheers mate  

Thanks for the replies guys  Well i think im going to keep it, as knowing my luck i could still screw this grow up completely... Touch wood i wont end up using it. My original plan is to get to harvest haha obviously... Then make some hash out of the trimmed leaves and stems? I guess i could keep all the trimmings without trichomes on separate to those with including the main stems. Then make two batches of hash? 

As for an update Jane is doing well  Her buds are really fattening up  No pictures today i decided to leave it for a day or two or three  So theres a bigger difference. Im trying not to look at the girls much anymore so when i do look theres a bigger difference lol is that sad? 

Marys side branches are growing a good inch and a half a day so im going to have to do an extensive tie down session tomorrow.

Scales arrived today and theyre awesome, spent ages just weighing things....  lmao
I've also ordered some Canna Flush to use two weeks before the end. My Dutchmaster Penetrator and Reverse should arrive tomorrow as well as my 30x LED magnifying glass. 

Thats all at the moment lol, lots of trichome development on Jane im loving it


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

* SHIT!* I think my clone has balls!  Photos shortly...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

Right sorry the first pic is kinda blurred... 







This one is clearer:







Theres about two or three over all on the plant. Ive taken it out for now and will remove these things asap. Hopefully the dutchmaster reverse will be here tomorrow and i can try it out on the clone. What do you guys think? Sorry i couldnt really get a decent picture of them..


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Right sorry the first pic is kinda blurred...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i hope i am wrong but that looks like a ball on a stalk to me.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

Exactly what i thought  Plan of action: Pluck them for now. Luckily its rather small so it wont be hard to keep on top of them until the reverse arrives.

Is it worth the risk of keeping it in my grow op to keep the 12/12 or shall i take it out for now? Obviously with the dutchmaster reverse the time schedule messup wont matter too much for now... Will it?


----------



## email468 (Jun 6, 2008)

i would not keep a hermie clone. i would get rid of all clones from the hermie plant. you did say that was a clone, right?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 6, 2008)

Yeah it was a clone, right heres the low down lol:

Its a clone from a plant that is clearly female with no sign of being hermie. I didnt think the clone was going to make it, it was an experiment so i didnt veg it at all i cut it shuved it in rockwool and put it back in 12/12. I imagine the stress was caused by developing roots/ trying to flower in 12/12. I am using femmed seeds so theyre known to hermie under the slightest amount of stress. I have purchased dutchmaster reverse which pretty much guarantees to remove all male parts on plants which hermie...


----------



## Alto (Jun 7, 2008)

Not sure what that is
hard to see it. Watch it every day, if the "stalk" gets longer and that "ball" does not open, then it probably is a male flower, but it could be just a new branch.
You have some time before there is a worry about it blooming out and tossing pollen.
If you cut it off and it was not a boy part it won't matter, just an early FIM.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 7, 2008)

Cheers man thats a relief, i did cut it them off last night. I wasnt sure how long it would be until the pollen could get my girls pregnant so i was frantically trying to find all the bits from the balls and dispose of them without getting it on my hands etc lol... Got a quick update coming in a min with video of Mary. I tell you, i regret fimming Mary so much its so much hassle lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 7, 2008)

Update: Day 78, 26 Days flowering. Four week this Monday a week from then i'll be adding PK13/14.

Erm yeah so my clones a hermie lol obviously due to the stress of being cut and put straight into 12/12. It is out of the grow op at the moment meaning it is no longer on 12/12 its with all my salvia plants... Im getting annoyed at the moment as my Dutch Master Reverse should be here by now and i really need it to sort this clone out and do a once over on my girls... But its not like i can ring the company up and be like "I need it asap theres balls all over my watermelon.. 

Tied Mary down today shes spreading out everywhere her branches are crossing over everywhere its mad. Im literally running out of room as far as width is concerned... Im not too worried about the overall height anymore as theyre still maintaining around the 1 foot mark with all of my tying down. I have abut three foot for them to grow vertically left, im confident i can keep them under the 2ft marker until i go on holiday so there'll be excess of 1/2 feet for them to grow when im away... Re positioned the fan which is good should get better air circulation now. 

Only one photo today and one video sorry guys  

Just wanted to show a photo of the crystals on Mary. This is really low down on one of her branches so out of them all this is the one with least amount of crystals so far. 






Heres a quick video of Mary, sorry its a bit out of focus again my camera is a bit crap at taking videos. But you'l get an idea of how crazy her branches are getting and her size lol. Her stem if upright measures over 3ft now ... 



Thats it for today, im hoping the dutchmaster stuff arrives today.... 

Thanks for stopping by!


----------



## Alto (Jun 7, 2008)

looking good bro
I dumped the vid that was on my journal
moment of paranoid panic maybe?
Heh I should do another.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 7, 2008)

I wanna know if the dutchmaster stuff works as well as it says, and as well as some of its supporters on the site say, 30% yeild... Hope so

Love your grow
Best of Luck... Going good soo far


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 7, 2008)

Alto: Haha yeah i had a moment of worry before but gave up on it lol

OB: Yeah im hoping it does otherwise im possibly fucked lol I'll let you guys know when it arrives... Though it should have arrived days ago... Cheers for stopping by again mate!


----------



## toolage (Jun 7, 2008)

I am a STRONG believer in dutchmaster! Though I'm in my first grow, I know this stuff works wonders! I've been along with a few other grows that weren't labored by me, but none of the nutes were by dutchmaster. 

The difference in growth I've seen are just fascinating!!! Especially the foilar sprays, they are amazing! 


TGP, great plants bro, you've come a far way! Hopefully you're next grow will go error free. But for now everything looks ace, and great vid!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 7, 2008)

Cheers man!  Yeah i have heard some ridiculously good reviews about dutchmaster nutes.. Not just from their website obviously but on here and other sites. Specially with the new Gold series? (I think its called gold?) So when i use these nutes i may go over to dutchmaster. I havent really been able to use the canna nutes to their potential due to the strain being so shite at coping with them lol 

Thanks for the kind words again man! Still trying to return rep back to you! My next grow wont be as sketchy as this one. I have spent so much time and money on this for the wrong reasons. Next time i can just hopefully do it all right. I must say Jane is looking a bit sorry for herself . Cant wait to see what my growing conditions will be when i move... Hopefully good


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah it was a clone, right heres the low down lol:
> 
> Its a clone from a plant that is clearly female with no sign of being hermie. I didnt think the clone was going to make it, it was an experiment so i didnt veg it at all i cut it shuved it in rockwool and put it back in 12/12. I imagine the stress was caused by developing roots/ trying to flower in 12/12. I am using femmed seeds so theyre known to hermie under the slightest amount of stress. I have purchased dutchmaster reverse which pretty much guarantees to remove all male parts on plants which hermie...


makes sense though i would like to stop the fem seeds are prone to hermie - i'm gonna call it a myth. I have never had a fem seed hermie on me yet. and as you know from my last grow - i was growing big bud and fem ppp - and had all that heat stress. The regular big bud (not fem) hermied and the feminized PPP did not! and they were growing in the same system! i realize this is not statistically significant but it does show fem seeds won't hermie faster than regular seeds - at least this variety anyway!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 7, 2008)

Fair enough perhaps my assumptions were wrong then. Like you say its likely to be a myth, one which i heard and thought was true lol. Anyway im still gonna give this dutch master reverse a shot. For two reasons, one it'll mean i can keep my plants (hopefully) and because i cant remember which plan i took the clone off of...  lmao stupidity at its best.. Maybe its written in this journal actually i'll have a look. . .


----------



## email468 (Jun 7, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Fair enough perhaps my assumptions were wrong then. Like you say its likely to be a myth, one which i heard and thought was true lol. Anyway im still gonna give this dutch master reverse a shot. For two reasons, one it'll mean i can keep my plants (hopefully) and because i cant remember which plan i took the clone off of...  lmao stupidity at its best.. Maybe its written in this journal actually i'll have a look. . .


i don't have enough evidence to call it a myth and if the breeders say it is so - i am inclined to bow before their experience. I just don't like to see it spread when my experience has been the opposite - but i just might be the exception that proves the rule!

Not telling you how to grow - but i would work on getting an awesome mother going before worrying about clones but practice makes perfect!


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 7, 2008)

Want more buds and less vertical growth?

Phosphoload - 1 liter - Dutch Master


Its expensive, but then again it probably rocks.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

Email: yeah fair point. Im not worried about cloning at all really the only reason i did it was because i was cutting this branch off anyway and wanted to see if i could pull it off for future grows. I expected to fail after seeing many peoples attempts on here. To my surprise it survived.. 

Stealth Panda: Fuck me that is expensive haha I dont think id be able to afford that any time soon but ive bookmarked it. May be interested in the future when i get a decent grow going cheers ! If only i could win the lottery haha


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 8, 2008)

TGP that plants looking nice, good going,

looks like you got lsting down to
i think your gonna get a nice yield from her

wow that stuff's costs as much as honey oil


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks man  I got to watch what i say here as i jinxed myself last time lol. I think Mary in particular is doing really well lol Shes not showing any signs of problems yet and the LST'ng seems to be working really well.

However i just checked on Jane and she is looking a sorry state  im not sure what to do. I obviously flushed her now three or four days ago or more i forget so surely its not still nute burn? Could it now be over watering or nute deficiency? I dont know whether to give her a weak solution of nutes or just leave her  I'll get photos up as soon as i can but may be an hour. Her bud sights are looking great, just over all she seems a bit pale and her leaves are still browning etc


----------



## Alto (Jun 8, 2008)

Leaves that were already browning won't "get better"
how is the new growth if any on Jane?
That is the best indicator of whether you have licked the problem or not.
Peace Bro
waitin' on pictures to be able to better give advice if I can
not that I am any kind of expert lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

Well thats the thing unless i didnt notice it there seems to be more browning. Also the green in the leaves that is left is wrinkling and stuff. This doesnt help lol sorry, i'll go take photos now. Compared to Mary she is a lot paler...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

Right here we go: Day 79 Day 27 Flowering

Lets start on a good point lol Rubbed of of Janes leaves which ha trichs on and my god it smelt amazing... I kid you not a light weed smell masked by a fruity smell which is Very similar to that of strawberrys! As if you had numerous types of berrys together thats what it smelt like but a bit sweeter than i would have thought. Anyway moving on.. 

Photos today arent great sorry but you'll get the general idea of Janes state. I also made a video again (sorry lol) to see if you could see any better particularly contrasted with Mary.

Here we go: 
Sorry photos arent that focused today, the button my camera keeps getting jammed... 

Jane overallish:






Closerup:






A close up example of her leaves.






Sorry about this one, the flash created a shadow:






Again a shadow from the flash and its out of focus:






Close up of one of Janes side buds and crystals:






Sorry im going to have to add the video later on, photobucket isnt being my best friend at the moment...

Thanks again for stopping by, i hate trying to work out what the problems are as it normally can be two or three different things...


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

it looks more deficient than burnt (but they do look so very much the same)... is your pH good? cause you can have the right amount of nutrients but if the plants can't use them because of pH problems - they will still be deficient.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

Yeah i always use PH'd water to water them with how ever i have no way of measuring the PH of the soil. At least i dont think i do. So that could be it? Would it be worth watering her with PH water with weak nutes now? I have canna flush arriving monday/ tuesday i could water them with weak solution then flush her again to try and set everything right and start a fresh?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

video:


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 8, 2008)

Hi GigglePimp, sorry to see you've got a problem with Jane. From all the troubleshooting guides and general plant problem websites I've looked at your pics most resemble Potassium deficiency (the odd pic of Magnesium def also looks similar). Hard to see why unless as email says there is lockout for some reason. Could well be soil ph, or any chance she is root-bound? Was her rate of growth normal up until this happened? Just a thought.

greenb.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 8, 2008)

GB: Cheers man thats a relief as it had crossed my mind i was looking at some links just now and i thought it could be potassium deficiency but wasnt sure.. I doubt she could be root bound, i mean it wouldnt make much sense as Mary is in the exact same size pot yet she is so much bigger and has so much more to her, wouldnt that mean her root mass should be larger?


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 8, 2008)

I imagine you're right GigglePimp. I thought it was unlikely, just another option. Back to ph again? You can get soil testing kits in garden centers and the like. I got a probe that does the same, but soil needs to be quite wet for it to work. Definitely worth checking asap.

greenb.


----------



## email468 (Jun 8, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah i always use PH'd water to water them with how ever i have no way of measuring the PH of the soil. At least i dont think i do. So that could be it? Would it be worth watering her with PH water with weak nutes now? I have canna flush arriving monday/ tuesday i could water them with weak solution then flush her again to try and set everything right and start a fresh?


i don't have experience with soil so take other soil growers advice if mine conflicts! I believe you can measure the pH of the run off water in soil.

What i'm trying to say is - not all nutrient deficiencies are caused by the lack of said nutrient but by lock-out for one reason or another.


----------



## asf2j (Jun 8, 2008)

there is alot of controversy about ph of soil run off. there are good arguments on both sides. i'd read as much as i can about that,

from the limited information ive gleaned, soil run off ph is a factor of sooo many different variables, like the medium, temperature, nutrient and water ph, the size of the root mass, and the used up nutrients/waste products built up in the soil. be careful if you are going to use run off for an indicator.

my to pennies.


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 9, 2008)

hi TGP

what ph do you use to water your plant?
just out of curiosity what is the ph of your run off?

your ph would have to be below 6.0 to lock out the K but it looks more like N deficiency to me (but don't take my word on it)

here is why i think its an N problem
Marijuana Plant Abuse
your plants look like the first Nitrogen deficient plant picture

do you have a ph lock out chart?
hope she does not get any worse


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 9, 2008)

GB: Now that you mention it i remember finding soil testing kits when i was originally looking for my PH meter so im gonna go grab one asap cheers!

Email: Thats a good point, could be worth a try, possibly if i made a solution with the soil mixed in that would also have a estimate to the soil's ph? Anyway i think im gonna be grabbing myself a soil PH kit soon anyway. Cheers for the input once again!

ASF2J: Ah right ok then i dont think i'll use the water run off, that makes sense actually! Thanks mate  

Kulan Hunter: Yeah looking at the description of N deficiency it matches up pretty well particularly with the older leaves becoming lighter green/ yellow. I have a PH lockout chart somewhere saved on here i'll find it now. Cheers once again!!!

*Everyone*: Sorry about the delay in replying to all of your replies, i really appreciate all of the time and support you guys are giving! I had to dash off last night shortly after my last post. Basically i gave her a watering with a weak solution of canna Boost and i also added a bit of PK13/14 (its only seven days until it suggests i add it anyway and im sure i read somewhere that this strain likes it a bit early.). And i must say she looks better today. Unless its my eyes playing tricks on me due to me being hopeful i genuinely think her leaves a darker more healthier green now. I remember comparing her leaves to that of Mary and noticing they were paler, where as now theyre almost matching (Bar the damaged parts and older yellowing leaves). 

Im about 80% sure that shes on the mend  Her buds havent been affected by this much it seems and the leaves surrounding the buds only started to brown on the tips but hardly any. Shes got crystals forming everywhere some of the smaller buds are all ready covered. The smell seems to be developing each day. I cant explain it today. Never smelt anything like it, again a kind of soft fruity/ berry undertone to it but other than that i cant describe it. 

Thanks again for all the help guys i Really appreciate it! 

TGP


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 9, 2008)

i see we're coming right along. don't forget to add the love to your girls.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 9, 2008)

mmm soft fruity... berry....mmm Sounds Dankalicious- I have said it before and i will say it again, i think it can often be the tortured plants or the ones that had slight problems that take off and explode- i have seen it in other journals.

Great journal tho man- I have learned a lot from watching your journal progress... I really appreciate it, props.


----------



## catmandoob (Jun 9, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> mmm soft fruity... berry....mmm Sounds Dankalicious- I have said it before and i will say it again, i think it can often be the tortured plants or the ones that had slight problems that take off and explode- i have seen it in other journals.
> 
> Great journal tho man- I have learned a lot from watching your journal progress... I really appreciate it, props.[/quote
> 
> I agree with that ,our runt that kept havening problems and almost crapped out on us ended up being our biggest and fullest so far lets just hope it stays that way and pray that its not a male ...


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 10, 2008)

Your plant looks like its having a potassium deficiency. Well, looks like atleast. 

Yours





K defic.





K defic.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

OB: Cheers mate  Well if my journal has helped people learn not what to do i'll be happy lol i wouldnt want others to go through the same stressed as me!! And yeah the smell is getting better day by day. Lights went on five mins ago (before fans so the air is still) and i went in there and my god it ACTUALLY stinks to high heaven of weed and strawberrys im so surprised lol I didnt manage to check on the grow at all yesterday as i was working up in London. Surprising how much development there is in 24 hours.

Catmandoob: Is that you in your picture?!?!Anyway, im glad to hear your plants are doing better now  If theres anything i have learnt from my grow and the people on here, its alot harder to kill weed as you'd think, after all it is a weed lol

Stealpanda: Looks like it  Cheers! I think shes on the mend at the moment, i gave her a weak nute solution which included some PK13/14 and her leaves have a darker green to them now and over all growth seems to be back on track  The yellowing isnt progressing or anything  

I may post an update later guys depends how my camera is playing today lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Quick update:

This is me kind of thinking out loud lol. Basically they have 6 or 7 weeks left maybe more. And im confident that if i wanted to i could easily keep them both under the 2ft margin without many problems. I do have another 2-3 feet left for them to grow so would it be worth untying them for a week or so to let their branches reach out and get even light? I feel that with Mary in particular alot of her bud sites arent getting all the light they could due to the fact shes so compressed together.


----------



## email468 (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Quick update:
> 
> This is me kind of thinking out loud lol. Basically they have 6 or 7 weeks left maybe more. And im confident that if i wanted to i could easily keep them both under the 2ft margin without many problems. I do have another 2-3 feet left for them to grow so would it be worth untying them for a week or so to let their branches reach out and get even light? I feel that with Mary in particular alot of her bud sites arent getting all the light they could due to the fact shes so compressed together.


if they are tied incorrectly (or not tied at all), you should tie them in such a way as to receive the most possible light and leave them that way.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Quickie update:

Right i rang the company about my dutchmaster reverse and penetrator as it should have arrived by now. I had emailed them a couple of days with no reply... I was a bit suspicious at this point. Anyway the guy sounded confused on the phone and rang me back five mins later. He said that although my card clearly doesnt expire for another year, the computer wont accept it as its "Expired"... So now i have to send them a postal order ... Im a bit weary and im not sure what to do... I may email them and say that i'll shop somewhere else for security reasons. 

Anyway back onto the plants. I went into the op today and my god the bud formations are kicking in at the moment. Its a beautiful sight i must say. I just cant seem to catch it on camera video or photo. (Btw camera ran out of battery so no photos today sorry guys) I untied loads of their branches to let them reach for the sky to get more light. As i mentioned previously Marys branches were overlapping which meant her bud sites werent getting even light. They both look SO much better now. I expect to see a vast difference in the next 24/48 hours. 

These small black flies are fucking everywhere at the moment its really pissing me off, and they seem to be immune to my insect killer  Im going to get some fly tape and stick it up in the op asap. 

Off subject but i got my hands on a quarter of trainwreck  this makes me a VERY happy man haha I dont think i've bought anything this good around here before... So adios! Thanks for stopping by! Photos tomorrow hopefully!

Peace


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Quickie update:
> 
> Right i rang the company about my dutchmaster reverse and penetrator as it should have arrived by now. I had emailed them a couple of days with no reply... I was a bit suspicious at this point. Anyway the guy sounded confused on the phone and rang me back five mins later. He said that although my card clearly doesnt expire for another year, the computer wont accept it as its "Expired"... So now i have to send them a postal order ... Im a bit weary and im not sure what to do... I may email them and say that i'll shop somewhere else for security reasons.
> 
> ...


 
I dont know about you but that whole postal order expiration thing sounds quite scammish to me.. I would definatly shop elseware, i also have these little black flies... But i am not seeing any adverse effects from them, i just dont like the idea of them in my room all the time lol. Have fun with that trainwreck, i had a good bag of that the other day... I love california.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Yeah thats exactly what i thought see. The website looked legit, however when i looked at how many days to expect for postage it said something like this "Your delivery should be with you in >insert amount of days< time" Which got me a bit suspicious. Thing is they have my credit card number now so surely itd be easier for them to just scam that lol anyway.. yeah i'll shop else where. Yeah iv had the flies the majority of the grow and dont think theyv done anything to the plants its just annoying and there seems to have been a population boom recently... I havent had trainwreck since i went to amsterdam lol i Hate wales... lmao


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Quickie update:
> 
> Right i rang the company about my dutchmaster reverse and penetrator as it should have arrived by now. I had emailed them a couple of days with no reply... I was a bit suspicious at this point. Anyway the guy sounded confused on the phone and rang me back five mins later. He said that although my card clearly doesnt expire for another year, the computer wont accept it as its "Expired"... So now i have to send them a postal order ... Im a bit weary and im not sure what to do... I may email them and say that i'll shop somewhere else for security reasons.
> 
> ...


sweet bro glad to hear they are kicking ass!! ANd definently enjoy that trainwreck, it's definently some great smoke!!! Can't wait for the photos!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Cheers mate  I just wish my photographs could do the girls justice! Everyday i go into the op i myself see a difference easily, however each time i post photos i feel theyre all very similar with hardly any development! Im enjoying the trainwreck as i speak  Surprised i can type this well to be honest haha


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Cheers mate  I just wish my photographs could do the girls justice! Everyday i go into the op i myself see a difference easily, however each time i post photos i feel theyre all very similar with hardly any development! Im enjoying the trainwreck as i speak  Surprised i can type this well to be honest haha


yeah man i feel the same way about my pictures, I just can't seem to get them as good as altos lol and I have an $800 camera. 

Yeah bro that trainwreck is definently some one hitter quitter, I'm smoking on Stretch right now


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Haha yeah not to mention Jasons photographs haha 

Hows she toking at this mate?? I still say you should stick till shes fully done


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Haha yeah not to mention Jasons photographs haha
> 
> Hows she toking at this mate?? I still say you should stick till shes fully done


yeah man no kidding, his photos are nasty!!

She's toking so so. She has 0 taste on this, but then again I didn't flush. The buzz is pretty good but doesn't last too long. 

I would like to let her grow out fully man but damn I dont know if I can wait another 4 weeks plus another 2 weeks for drying and curing. I don't think her potency would be worth growing out for that long, though it would be nice to see her grow to full potential. My seeds still haven't showed, im afraid they have been yoinked by customs.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Shame about the taste but hopefully that'll develop more especially with flushing. Same with potency. Youve come this far man could well be worth the wait  Dont they say its the last week or so where they plump out majorly??  

Hope your seeds havent been taken my customs mate, we dont have problems with that here so i wouldnt know what to expect. If they have taken them would they track you down?? Fingers crossed anyway man hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow!


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Shame about the taste but hopefully that'll develop more especially with flushing. Same with potency. Youve come this far man could well be worth the wait  Dont they say its the last week or so where they plump out majorly??
> 
> Hope your seeds havent been taken my customs mate, we dont have problems with that here so i wouldnt know what to expect. If they have taken them would they track you down?? Fingers crossed anyway man hopefully they'll arrive tomorrow!


yeah they do fatten around the last couple of weeks, but 15 week flowering period is freaking ridiculous!! LOL! I'm sure when I harvest in a little over a week, i'll be much happier with the buds.

I'm honestly not to sure if they will track me or not. I didn't mail them to my address lol. Today marks 2 weeks since my girl mailed them. I got a postcard from her in 7 days, yet I haven't gotten these yet. she said it could take up the 3 weeks, but god damn! lol. we'll find out.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Oh right yeah sorry i forgot you said she was sending them back from dam! I cant imagine why they wouldnt get through customs. I sent back 12 baggies full to my address from Amsterdam in the post haha It arrived within 3 days and i intend to do it next time i go out


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Oh right yeah sorry i forgot you said she was sending them back from dam! I cant imagine why they wouldnt get through customs. I sent back 12 baggies full to my address from Amsterdam in the post haha It arrived within 3 days and i intend to do it next time i go out


well then it sounds liike my shit was taken. She put them in a box of candy, wrapped up around newspaper and mailed them. Guess i'll just have to re-order that sucks!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

Hmm depends what postage type she used though? Also bare in mind im living in Europe relatively close to Amsterdam so that could have alot to do with speed? Dunno exactly where you live (Dubai could be a cover lol) But it may take a lot longer to ship there? I'd wait it out man instead of spending another load of money. Also while you wait you can keep growing stretchette for longer


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Hmm depends what postage type she used though? Also bare in mind im living in Europe relatively close to Amsterdam so that could have alot to do with speed? Dunno exactly where you live (Dubai could be a cover lol) But it may take a lot longer to ship there? I'd wait it out man instead of spending another load of money. Also while you wait you can keep growing stretchette for longer


oh really ur in Euro? for some reason i coulda sworn i read somewhere you lived in Canada. yeah dubai is a lie lol I wish I lived there! She mailed it standard mailing which is 7-14 mailing days. 

I don't think I can let stretch go anylonger I've already started flushing. I'm not 100% positive but after you start flushing, you shouldn't go back to adding nutes. Correct me if I'm wrong though lol.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 11, 2008)

yerp Britain lol  Been to Canada though lol. Yeah that maxes out at just under three weeks, i wouldnt lose all hope quite yet. 

Im only messin mate lol The taste may not be there yet but it has probably improved a lot already since you took those cuttings. And its not like your going to have any shortage off of her  What do you reckon her overall height would be untied? Well surely if you added nutes after flushing it voids the point of flushing in the first place!


----------



## toolage (Jun 11, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> yerp Britain lol  Been to Canada though lol. Yeah that maxes out at just under three weeks, i wouldnt lose all hope quite yet.
> 
> Im only messin mate lol The taste may not be there yet but it has probably improved a lot already since you took those cuttings. And its not like your going to have any shortage off of her  What do you reckon her overall height would be untied? Well surely if you added nutes after flushing it voids the point of flushing in the first place!


oh sweet, shoulda guessed that with the accent lol. Yeah i'm going to keep waiting it out for another week atleast before I start ordering more. 

Stretch is definently a creeper, it takes a goood 30 minutes for the whole high to kick in but man it's a good one. If I didn't tie her I would guess probably around 8 feet. Right now even with her tied down she has gotten to near 5 feet. Her stem is 1 3/4" thick. If I had a 1000w bulb, god only knows how big or dense she really could've gotten though lol.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 12, 2008)

Wondered how you had heard my accent then haha 

8 feet haha good job you did tie her down then  Until i untied mine yesterday they were still under one foot. However i measured the length of their main stem and theyre around the 3ft mark now. I dont think the stems on mine are even half an inch yet lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 12, 2008)

* Update - Day 83 - Day 31 Flowering *

I watered Mary today with full strength nutes (Well just under what it suggested to be on the safe side) as she seems to be going full steam ahead and until now had been giving her just over half. I will be watering them both with boost and PK13/14 in four days as it marks the 5th week. I also watered Jane with a weaker solution. 

Both plants are doing great. Since i untied some of their branches last night they have really come into character. Theyre reaching for the sky and although its impossible it looks as if the buds have improved from it already lol. 

I have photos today! And a video once again (sorry lol) I was in a bit of a rush due to the fact my batteries were low again.. Really need to sort this problem out. Anyway here you go: 

*Heres a budshot from yesterday, compare it to the ones at the end?*






* Had to sneak in a picture of whats left of my smoke i got yesterday and my new scales  *






*Overall ish shot of the girls*






*Another overall without fisheye*






*Jane  Sorry if shes a bit out of focus.*






*Mary, at an odd angle lol*






*One of Mary's tops*






*Closer up of the top shown above*






*Tried to get a shot of Janes bud formations but its out of focus sorry*






*Again its Jane out of focus sorry. This is her main stem to her top main bud. *






*Janes main top*






* Janes main top again lol*






And now heres the video, i never feel like photos do the plants justice so although the videos arent crisp and doenst focus well at least i can show you them all at once. It was a bit rushed as the low battery sign was flashing as soon as i pressed record lol

Argh fuck it i'll add the video later. Photobucket is a bloody joke!


And thats it, hope you guys are good, catch you later! 

TGP


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 12, 2008)

love the update bro. Cheers!!!


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

agreed, very good update.

they are definently making a turn around. you can reallly see the trichs developing! how you keep this stealth from the woman is beyond me lol!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 12, 2008)

No worries guys thanks for stopping by!!

Toolage: haha its beyond me as well... Im surprised i got this far to be honest.. Only 5 and a half weeks left till the 10 week mark... They may take up to 12 i would have thought though. As soon as i get to drying/ curing it will be a load off of my mind. At the moment theres this big black tent in the corner of the room which is lit up and buzzes all day... At least when im drying it wont be lit up and noisy lmao Im contemplating buying some peppers from the store near the end of the grow and present them to her saying thats what i grew in there... God im stupid


----------



## toolage (Jun 12, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> At least when im drying it wont be lit up and noisy lmao Im contemplating buying some peppers from the store near the end of the grow and present them to her saying thats what i grew in there... God im stupid


LMFAO! hahahahaha omg dood that is hillarious! you should just buy some aregeno. So she knows it's there, but hasn't opened it? She knows you smoke atleast right?


----------



## driphuse (Jun 12, 2008)

I've been following your progress since day one (yes, i'm a quiet stalker ) and I must say this is one of the best grows i've seen on rollitup so far. A detailed journal, very helpful, and what seem to slowly become beautiful buds (well, in a short while that is).

Very nice mate!
I'm truely impressed 

Keep it up, and i'll keep stalking you quietly..


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 12, 2008)

Toolage: Lmao yeah aregeno may be more believable and could be why it stinks... Oh yeah she knows i smoke haha i said to her once " im thinking of growing my own, yknow to save a load of money" And she just out right said No. Ive mentioned it a couple of times since and she still didnt seem too impressed... She knows its there but hasnt opened it as i have a sign on the outside saying "Dont disturb peppers between 9.am and 9pm" The majority of which she is in work and the rest well im there defending it with my life haha 

Driphuse: Thank you so much for the kind words! I really appreciate it! I hope people manage to learn from my mistakes haha Just fingers crossed that i make it to the chop now!! Feel free to visit/ post when ever! Thanks!


----------



## jamesnow (Jun 12, 2008)

I have just finished my first grow and boy did I enjoy it. I grew arjans haze #3 as it stays short and is a sativa. I grew 4 plants 3 of which were great but one just wa not right from the start cant think why that was. If I was to advise anything to a first time grower I would say buy alg a mic from biobizz. I had a few problems with heavy water and as soon as i added it they loved it. I used a 4 pot dripper system and 400w mh and 400w hps for budding. Got around 9 ounces of the best smoke I have ever tried and chuffed to bits with the results. It is always tempting to put more and more nutrients in but honestly dont. I kept the ec down at 1.5 for most of the grow and flushed with fresh ph adjusted water every week in the results were good. Good luck anyway bet you have the growing bug as I like to call it


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 12, 2008)

Sounds brilliant mate! I looked into that strain when i was deciding on what to grow and it was on the top of my list. I only went for strawberry haze to be different lol. Sounds good man i looked into the biobizz but simply went to Canna because it was cheaper if i bought multiple bottles it seems to be doing fine now, i'll be adding the PK13/14 to their solution in three or four days and should see a kick start then in the bud formation. I know what ya mean man i cant stop thinking about my grow and losing myself in thought about what i want to grow next haha

Thanks for stopping by man and the great advice! Enjoy your smoke!


----------



## driphuse (Jun 12, 2008)

Crossing the for you,
good luck mate!


----------



## sisconation88 (Jun 12, 2008)

hey bud, Ive just planted some pakkie vallies, in rock wool, i ripped one open because a week has past and no sign of sprouting. the roots 2-3 inches and its nerly at the top, but they were left cold 16c and dark for the week because i dint think they needed light till they showed up like the pics of your plants, stuk some shatks in for germination and i had this in 1 day after the root was 1cm. looks like your plants, but there now at 23-26c and a Florissant is down a inch from the tops, do you think a week of the pakkie vallies being a no shower they could be dead?????/Users/simonhudson/Desktop/DSC01105.JPG


----------



## sisconation88 (Jun 12, 2008)

hey bud, Ive just planted some pakkie vallies, in rock wool, i ripped one open because a week has past and no sign of sprouting. the roots 2-3 inches and its nerly at the top, but they were left cold 16c and dark for the week because i dint think they needed light till they showed up like the pics of your plants, stuk some shatks in for germination and i had this in 1 day after the root was 1cm. looks like your plants, but there now at 23-26c and a Florissant is down a inch from the tops, do you think a week of the pakkie vallies being a no shower they could be dead?????


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 12, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> She knows its there but hasnt opened it as i have a sign on the outside saying "Dont disturb peppers between 9.am and 9pm" The majority of which she is in work and the rest well im there defending it with my life haha


 


LMFAO im crying dude hahahaha


----------



## Alto (Jun 12, 2008)

Hey Dude 
Things look to be going well on your end.
Thought I would stop in to say hi and see the girls
Man you can really see the damage that the odor puck did to Jane
yoinks!
Well I will be moving along, nice to see you three and give the wife an
extra veggie and tell her its from a friend of yours at your _*"pepper growing forums"*_ for me....


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 12, 2008)

Firstly i want to apologize as im so stoned right now.. And sorry i havent replied in time ive been out fishing lol 

I dont know if theyre dead mate worth a little wait they may still pop up you never know! So i cant be much help at the moment maybe in the morning lol oh and thats to : Sisconation

Stealth Panda: haha glad my sorry state of affairs is entertaining  

Alto: Good to have you pop by mate  Things are looking good at the moment, though i havent seen them since this morning hopefuly they took the nutes well today  Haha will do! Though i just realized my stupidity of having this site as my home page... She obviously knows i visit this site lmao


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 12, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Firstly i want to apologize as im so stoned right now.. And sorry i havent replied in time ive been out fishing lol
> 
> I dont know if theyre dead mate worth a little wait they may still pop up you never know! So i cant be much help at the moment maybe in the morning lol oh and thats to : Sisconation
> 
> ...


 
Well, if this is the truth, then i suggest telling her before she starts getting on your case for not being open with her.... But that is just me..


----------



## D port Growth (Jun 12, 2008)

nice grow just read all 55 pages and never got bored once keep up the good growin and hows that salvia coming along? nice buds by the way


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 12, 2008)

what's good gigglep? how are the bitches smelling as of now? i'm debating between arjan's and that strawberry cough but, i'm a wait until yours finishes. can't fucking wait to see your end game.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Stealth Panda: Yeah well i would never do something if i knew it would really upset her etc. Im confident that when she finds out she will be fine with it. After all like i said before it means im saving us a lot of money and not having to take my chances with shit weed with glass/ sand / fuck knows in it which has been circling around here recently. 

D port Growth: Cheers man really appreciate the time youve taken and the kind words!!  Yeah the Salvia plants are fine lol No where near as fun as weed though. They take for ever to grow and the yield just isnt worth it. I chucked them outside a month or so back but they got too cold and turn purple so had to bring them in. Thinking of Chopping them and making extract soon  

Dirty Shawa: Alright mate hows it goin??! They smell like nothing i have ever smelt before. Definitely a strawberry influence there man. But with a almost sour weed undertone to it. I just cant seem to explain it correctly lol It develops daily. I think what would have made this grow perfect would be to have one strawberry cough and one strawberry haze to contrast. Its a shame because i really want to try strawberry cough but i know theres no chance in hell me picking up any here unless i grow it. But im not sure i want to spend the same amount of time on a similar strain. Perhaps if i have enough room when i move house then i'll have a strawberry cough on the go in there  I dont think i'll be using my other three strawberry haze seeds for a long time if at all.


----------



## Alto (Jun 13, 2008)

To contrast that I chose shorter plants mostly indica strong in the mix I seeded and turns out I have another two or three feet room to move the light up.
I could probably grow out sativa landrace plants but after watching Tool and others wait as long as they did I have my doubts if I have the patience to do so.
I think you could do them if you planned it out more and did a ScrOG grow TGP.
Or should your new space have the room.
I put the plans for a ScrOG on hold till my spring grow next year and am going to grow out the remainder of the Grenadine seeds I have this fall.
That plant turned out the best of all of them, and a full garden of them will be pretty to see (not to mention a worthwhile endeavor)
How do you think your timing will work out at this point?
Will you be able to allow then to fully mature still?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah ive been doing some reading into ScrOG grows so if i need to use this method i'll know something about it. Im hoping how ever im lucky and have a decent closet or something, i wish i could have grown these girls without any tying down would love to see them that way. Yeah a full garden of them would be great particularly come harvest! 

Well timing is fine im hoping they dont finnish early. Its nearing the end of week 4 now. Im away near the end of week 6. And i return from holiday near the end of week nine. This is going to be so hit and miss i could come back to see the girls in full beauty and matured or come to a pile of dead plants... Anyway yeah the strain suggests 11/12 weeks flowering i think. So if everything goes fine then yeah i should do fine for timing. I definitely want to ride them out right till the end nothing will stop me if i get back and theyre fine. Im going to be a nervous wreck the couple of days before i get back from holiday haha.


----------



## Alto (Jun 13, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Im going to be a nervous wreck the couple of days before i get back from holiday haha.


Heh I usually go on vacation to the Virgin Islands, and during the last few days I start looking for a job so I can stay there! lol
When are you leaving again? (excuse my ability to remember such things)
I hope you enjoy your stay no matter what, and don't worry about your girls.
Don't take this wrong, but it seems they do better when your not "helping" them as much, lol.
I bet you will come back to a wondrous sight, and I *will* quote this should that be the case


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Would love to visit the Virgin Islands! Im leaving on the 28th which is two weeks sunday i believe? Yeah i agree lol they thrive when im not doing anything. And as far as watering them i have never got to the point where they look under watered despite the fact it may have been 4/5 days at least. Which surprises me as many people say their plants are taking a gallon a day?! Anyway this has made me reassured about leaving them as in total it will be ten days without watering. So if theyre given a good watering just before im confident that the worst i'll see is a bit of wilting as far as the watering is concerned. Plus at this point it will be plain water so no worry of nute burn etc. Heres to hoping anyway! I just hope i get back before 9pm (lights off) haha otherwise i may not be able to get any sleep that night lol I will have to do an extensive update on this thread having been away for three weeks lol


----------



## Alto (Jun 13, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I will have to do an extensive update on this thread having been away for three weeks lol


You could always post your worries from afar as well.
They have this internet everywhere, its amazing!


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 13, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Stealth Panda: Yeah well i would never do something if i knew it would really upset her etc. Im confident that when she finds out she will be fine with it. After all like i said before it means im saving us a lot of money and not having to take my chances with shit weed with glass/ sand / fuck knows in it which has been circling around here recently.
> 
> D port Growth: Cheers man really appreciate the time youve taken and the kind words!!  Yeah the Salvia plants are fine lol No where near as fun as weed though. They take for ever to grow and the yield just isnt worth it. I chucked them outside a month or so back but they got too cold and turn purple so had to bring them in. Thinking of Chopping them and making extract soon
> 
> Dirty Shawa: Alright mate hows it goin??! They smell like nothing i have ever smelt before. Definitely a strawberry influence there man. But with a almost sour weed undertone to it. I just cant seem to explain it correctly lol It develops daily. I think what would have made this grow perfect would be to have one strawberry cough and one strawberry haze to contrast. Its a shame because i really want to try strawberry cough but i know theres no chance in hell me picking up any here unless i grow it. But im not sure i want to spend the same amount of time on a similar strain. Perhaps if i have enough room when i move house then i'll have a strawberry cough on the go in there  I dont think i'll be using my other three strawberry haze seeds for a long time if at all.


 
Ill tell ya man, i have had some strawberry cough, i didnt really like it too much, iv definatly had better buds, not to mention i misunderstood the name, no strawberries but tons of cough lol. Anyways just throwing that out there. I have never had straw/haze so im looking forward to your harvest for some feedback... Later.


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 13, 2008)

StealthPanda said:


> Ill tell ya man, i have had some strawberry cough, i didnt really like it too much, iv definatly had better buds, not to mention i misunderstood the name, no strawberries but tons of cough lol. Anyways just throwing that out there. I have never had straw/haze so im looking forward to your harvest for some feedback... Later.


i never had the cough but, i fell in love with the haze and i've been searching for her ever since she called the cops on me, lol. from what i've heard through various posts and other forums the cough was supposed to be decent. as far as the haze goes, the description from arjan's is 100% accurate. and prior to me having the strawberry haze i blew nothing but, purple haze for a good two months straight. the strawberry haze i had was very sativa dominant, pure pleasure to inhale, nothing but, strawberry in and out, smooth clear clean high, perfection. and i'm consider myself to be a pot snob. i hear that the cough is indica dominant though. i know mine came from a grower but, not directly but, i'm quite sure pretty close to it, probably third from the actual grower. but, i can't say for sure if it was arjan's. i think i'm a try attitude seeds for mine. good looking gigglep, when you told me i could get the seeds much cheaper than i had originally thought.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Alto: Lmao no way?! Nah i doubt i'll be able to get internet where im going, possibly the odd cafe will have internet, atleast i cant keep up with the new posts then in my user area lol

StealthPanda: Ah right fair enough then lol My buds are expanding since theyve been having better light coverage im loving it  

DirtyShawa: Every time you describe it to me you make it seem further away until harvest haha I hope i make it to harvest, and if i do i cannot wait for that first hit


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Girls are doing great, not going to photograph today i'll leave it a day or too. I think temps are rising in my op for some reason, if anything the weather outside has been cooler. Anyway im going to raise the light soon. 

I have been thinking about my next grow and have found a contender!

"The Joint Doctor's Seeds - Diesel Ryder"

"The long awaited Diesel Ryder from the Joint Doctor is a potent, extremely resinous and tasty auto-flowering plant. It is an inbred cross of Somas New York City Diesel and Lowryder #2. This strain usually produces one main cola with less branching than Lowryder or Lowryder #2.

Unlike most other Lowryder hybrids created by amateurs, this strain has been worked on by the Joint Doctor and mastered over the course of some years to ensure the perfect hybrid that maintains the excellent taste and effect of NYC Diesel whilst taking the auto-flowering genetics.

Typical of the Joint Doctors strains, Diesel Ryder flowers automatically at 3 to 4 weeks and finishes in 8 to 9 from seed. A small proportion of this strain will grow significantly taller than other individuals. This is a good choice for closets and small indoor set-ups, though it should be noted that a powerful odour is emitted during flowering."

If i had the money now id put them straight in and have harvest Late August but due to moving it wont i wont be able to plant anything until at least September


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 13, 2008)

that sounds like a strain for you...

And certainly different than what you have.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah thats what i thought. With its size and growth rate i could grow it in the smallest areas. Only thing i reckon would be dramatically different would be the odor but im sure i could control that.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 13, 2008)

yeah odor- and it doesnt sound like as big a yielder- but in your area i guess that might be negated anyway..


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh yeah of corse i dont expect a large yield off of a auto flowering strain. To be honest i dont know what to expect from my strawberry haze at all. I'd be happy with a quarter lol. NYC Diesel was the first baggie i bought in Amsterdam from the Bluebird Cafe and it was one of the best smokes i had out there, if i go for this strain i hope it get a similar result!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 13, 2008)

i don't know about those auto flowering strains gigglep. i've heard nothing but, negativity about them. but, i'm sure it's just a personal preference thing. i don't know about that nyc diesel either but, i copped a little weight of sour d last weekend, i got about a oz and a half left right now. the last time i had it was almost 9 months ago and i think this shit is one of the best strains ever. had a good bit of kush(don't know what kind) prior to the sour d and in my opinion were talking 9/10(kush) to 20/10(sour diesel). this shit is amazing. i'm a buy a quarter pound of some mid-grade until i go back up to new york around the 4th. i did a little research on sour d and i read that the dude who made chemdog accidentally pollinated one of his plants and grew out the seeds and wallah, sour d. so, i think reservoir has the real sour diesel, don't know if they have autos though. but, anyway how much longer til harvest?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

Yeah im only looking at Autoflowering strains at the moment because im expecting the worst as far as growing conditions when i move. So at least with an autoflower it will be relatively small and wont take too long. Hopefully i'll be able to do a bigger grow than this in which case i may look into that real sour diesel. How long till harvest ? Let me check lol (Sorry i have a custom table for my grow with every step on it lol) ... 

Right in two days it will be five weeks. Green house suggest 10 weeks, eleven weeks for extra flavor. So going by that i have 5/6 weeks left. (Three of which im away lmao) Im hoping it will take longer than that but who knows. Doesnt feel too far away now, fingers crossed nothing else will go wrong! Put it this way, its three weeks till flush


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 13, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Yeah im only looking at Autoflowering strains at the moment because im expecting the worst as far as growing conditions when i move. So at least with an autoflower it will be relatively small and wont take too long. Hopefully i'll be able to do a bigger grow than this in which case i may look into that real sour diesel. How long till harvest ? Let me check lol (Sorry i have a custom table for my grow with every step on it lol) ...
> 
> Right in two days it will be five weeks. Green house suggest 10 weeks, eleven weeks for extra flavor. So going by that i have 5/6 weeks left. (Three of which im away lmao) Im hoping it will take longer than that but who knows. Doesnt feel too far away now, fingers crossed nothing else will go wrong! Put it this way, its three weeks till flush


sweet, feels like christmas in july. i need you to grow some fire, as you are now my motivation for a strawberry haze grow. when you come to those bumps in the road just know that dirtyshawa is there with you in spirit.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 13, 2008)

haha cheers man appreciate it!!! I only have two weeks left of growing them before i fuck off so i'll put my best effort in haha. In a perfect world i'll come back from holiday (Which is the end of the ninth week) and they will be perfect trichs half milky half amber  Cut them straight away and start drying.... I wish.. haha


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 13, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> haha cheers man appreciate it!!! I only have two weeks left of growing them before i fuck off so i'll put my best effort in haha. In a perfect world i'll come back from holiday (Which is the end of the ninth week) and they will be perfect trichs half milky half amber  Cut them straight away and start drying.... I wish.. haha


you gotta believe. i believe it.


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 13, 2008)

dirtyshawa said:


> you gotta believe. i believe it.


 

For real man, pot seems to work in mysterious ways, not to mention, life is always redemtful.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 13, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Girls are doing great, not going to photograph today i'll leave it a day or too. I think temps are rising in my op for some reason, if anything the weather outside has been cooler. Anyway im going to raise the light soon.
> 
> I have been thinking about my next grow and have found a contender!
> 
> ...


Here is what I found on DrChronic's site about the
Joint Doctors Diesel Ryder





Genetics: New York City Diesel x Lowryder #2 Variety: sativa/indica/ruderalis Type: stabilized hybrid Harvest Date: 9 weeks from seed Flowering Period: 6+ weeks THC Content: 17-19% A potent, extremely resinous and tasty autoflowering plant. An inbred cross of Soma's Diesel and Lowryder #2, this strain normally produces one main cola with less branching than LR #1 or #2. Typical of the Joint Doctor's strains, Diesel Ryder flowers automatically at 3-4 weeks and finishes in 8-9 from seed. A small proportion of this strain will grow significantly taller than other individuals. A good choice for closets and small indoor set-ups. Beware: plants give off a powerful odour during flowering 
I like it, it's on my wish list of strains I want to try. Especially after the last of my GF's kids and grandkid move out and I get a real grow room setup, so that means at least a year or more.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 14, 2008)

BigGuyTok'n: Yeah it sounds like it could be a really good plant to work with! Haha there will be nothing stopping you when they move out will there lol. Outdoor op for the warmer months and indoor throughout the whole year you'll be swimming in the stuff!

Quick update: I may take some photos later. 

They are stinking and crystals are exploding everywhere i love it. However some of the hairs are browning, which i guess is from a burn of some sort? However this is on Mary as well who over all looks really healthy so im a bit confused...

My Canna Flush arrived the other day. And as for the dutch master reverse i dont know if im going to re order it yet. Having said that i'll probably need it now. However theres not alot much more i can do now i only really have two weeks with my girls left before i go on holiday. In fact its two weeks today. 

Oo while writing this my 30x jewelers loupe arrived from Japan, im off to have some fun!


----------



## Alto (Jun 14, 2008)

Its perfectly normal for some "hairs" to brown while other new ones keep forming.
Most of my plants have multiple browned hairs while others have a few only.
What I think is as they (the hairs) get older and have not been fertilized they become infertile 
and die off while the plant continues to produce new fertile ones.
I doubt very much it is a burn of some sort.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 14, 2008)

Ah right thats a relief! Cheers mate! Im having too much fun with this magnifying glass lol im going to see if i can take a photo with it later though i doubt it..


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 14, 2008)

Heres two quick attempts at photos with my magnifying lens. Theyre out of focus i need to get used to it lol hopefully more better up later! Im off to the gym should be back soon.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 14, 2008)

looks nice. On your way to some sweet tric shots. I will need one of those eventually ehy...


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 14, 2008)

Wow... just got finished reading through this entire journal. I think its awesome you've gotten to the point where you are seeing decent buds forming. That must feel like a victory in and of itself. I just started my grow not too long ago. I've learned a bunch from this thread.


----------



## sublimed (Jun 14, 2008)

tgp, just a question. what method of germination did you use/?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 15, 2008)

OB: Yeah its really tricky (or shall i say trichy..) to hold both the camera and the glass still but im sure i'll get the hang of it! 

Forestgreen: Cheers for taking the time to read through it man, really appreciate it! I know its such a good feeling being able to look in on my girls and see those buds forming! I feel like a kid in a candy shop every time i go in there now lol Good luck with your grow!!

Sublimed: Well to begin with a put two seeds into a shot glass of water and left them in dark. They swelled a bit but wouldnt crack. That was after about 4/5 days) Then i realized they needed heat so i put them between damp kitchen towel and in a sealed baggie which i then placed between the CD compartment and amplifier of my CD player because it gets really warm there. They then cracked within 12 hours.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 15, 2008)

Alright guys n gals. Been sitting next to my op playing like a little kid with my microscope lol its amazing how many trichs there are and how close this scope gets, i just wish i could photograph what i can see with it. Ive spent ages trying to get decent pics but i just cant get them in focus or with a wide view so i apologize i tried my best for you.

As for the flies ive mentioned before, i found a couple stuck in my crystals.... I dont want added protein to my bud when i harvest so i need to get rid of this fuckers. I bought some of these flower window stickers which gets the flies stuck so ive been sitting there watching these flies land on them lol. I realize they live or hide in the gravel so have been moving that about to make them all fly up and land on the stickers lol Hopefully this will help the problem how ever it doesnt seem to be killing more than i do by hand anyway. I think these things double in population each time i kill one.. Anyway time will tell. 

Also i finally got my yeast and sugar co2 bottle back in there. I know it wont do a shit load of difference but hopefully the little added co2 will help the girls. Its attached to tubing which is above the girls (co2 being heavier than o2). 

Anyway heres my best attempts at trich shots, i apologize for them being out of focus! 































Peace!


----------



## Alto (Jun 15, 2008)

good work
Maybe if you just used the camera and turn on the macro.
Then get as close as the thing will focus. I tried that and it worked OK I guess
I would like to have an image of a single trich but then again wouldn't we all lol
I am going to keep at it tho until I find a way to do that.
I can see the trichs and the extent of where they are growing TGP maybe not close enough to tell ripeness tho.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 15, 2008)

Yeah i use the macro setting usually in conjunction with my actual macro lens and i dont manage to get a decent shot of trichs though i may have an experiment now with it. Ive been playing in my op all day adjusting things etc. Im considering giving them their PK13/14 solution a day early.. I doubt im going to be able to ever take photos to judge ripeness, though i feel pretty confident about analyzing the trichs myself. I hope they dont ripen too fast when im away other wise i may have to make it all into hash lol


----------



## Alto (Jun 15, 2008)

yeah lol
I am just using a digital Nikon L3 so thats that.
Now if I were to drag out the "other" cameras I own Hehe
Muahahaha
I have a pair of *Mamiya RB57* with various lenses and also a *4x5 Cambo* view camera.
Not that I can do a lot better with close-ups with what lenses I have


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 16, 2008)

Hey all, hope everyones good!

* Update! Day - 87. Flowering Day - 35 (Five weeks) (Five or six weeks to go according to packet.)*

Watered with full strength nutes and PK 13/14. Three weeks until flush. Will be watering them every four/ 5 days with Canna Boost Accelerator and PK 13/14 right up until flush. Obviously if any signs of burns appear then i'll lessen the nutes etc. Hopefully with the PK 13/14 the flowers will really fill out.

Right girls are doing amazingly well. Theyre reaching for the sky at the moment and their heads are about two inches from the light with no sign of burning. How ever i am going to raise the light anyway. Its surprising how cool this fluro is, such a contrast with my HPS (Which is STILL just sitting around in my room lol).

Ive spent hours in with my girls the last few days just checking out trichomes and organizing branches etc. Theres crystals everywhere. I dont think im going to get a good yield, if i got an ounce in total i would be happy as hell but im probably looked at a quarter lol  

Its getting harder to photograph the girls individually, Mary for instance is a jungle its crazy even when your sitting next to her you cant quite figure out what the hell is going on lol. 

Heres some pictures of both the girls:













Heres a video, sorry if its blurry in places but i think you'l agree i have a lot better focus this time around in some places  Enjoy!



Peace!


----------



## toolage (Jun 16, 2008)

hell yeah TGP, keep it coming! I really hope everything goes ok while you are out of town with these babies! Keep up the great work man, i hope it all works out great in the end!!!


----------



## Alto (Jun 16, 2008)

Looking good I bet they fill in a lot still
remember you have a few weeks yet and they will even keep filling in while flushing
Hope you end up with more than a quarter, but next (home) will support more
maybe even that HPS


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 16, 2008)

dude, for those flies, you should think about pouring some sandbox sand, about 3 inch layer, on top of each pot- it will make it so the ones in the soil drown... and so that the ones in the air have no habitat to go home to... 

Just a thought, pics look great, even the slightly fuzzy tric shots, i get the idea...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 16, 2008)

Toolage: Cheers mate! Me too! Seeing your harvest has made me really excited haha I just hope my girls make it! Theres so many factors that could go wrong lol. 

Alto: Yeah im hoping so lol Yeah im keeping my fingers crossed for a big closet lol I should be looking at apartments in August. Thats the crap thing about moving into the city lol have to downgrade as far as housing is concerned due to the sheer cost of living... One of the main features i will be looking at is closet space etc 

OB Cron: Really? Ah i may do that then cheers! Didnt really think about it that way lol Hopefully i'll learn how to take some clear trich shots soon. Its going to be a weird update when i get back lol no doubt have pages to catch up on in this thread and everyone else's. I'll prob have to read through everyone else's mine then spend ages uploading Loads of photos for a massive update... Is it sad that im stressed about it already lmao


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 16, 2008)

So i had a practice run at making hash. I got loads of kief out of my grinder so decided to do a test run. I know this isnt how i'll be making hash with my plants but hey.. Basically got it all together in a small plastic envelope and made it as compact as i could. Then pressed it and turn it repeatedly with a hot knife. Then fold and repeat. It worked really really well. Didnt make much by any means about half a gram lol but my god its strong im buzzed out right now lol I should have taken photos i do apologize! If i do it again i will! Hope everyone on the boards are well! Seems quiet today!


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 16, 2008)

YouTube - How to make hash from trimmings

Thats pretty much how I made mine, and very similar to yours... you substituted the oven for hot knives which is cool for portability and the fact that you can then use those same hot knives to smoke it... 

But that link shows you how to do it on a massive scale, like you i have only so far been able to dumb my grinder and collect about a 1.5 g hash pile... before RIU so no pictures either...

p.s Sweet tip i have found... Put large coin in your grinder, heavier the better- with preferably smooth edges so as to not get really messy, and then shake the piss out of your grinder and hear it banging back in forth- that will pound kief through your screen in a much more rapid rate... also banging it on hard ground or with a wrench... my grinder looks like it has been through hell in back from the kief beatings it has indured. 

Lovin the journal, sorry for the length there lol, but I love my grinder... and grinders for that mater  It is my best tool- and provides me with so much extra high i wouldnt have gotten had i not purchased it... it has paid for it self time over...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 16, 2008)

Cheers for the link man really appreciate it i'll check it out now! That coin idea is ace! Definetly going to give it a shot! I know man tell me about it, who ever invented a grinder with a kief apartment is a genius lol. I was sorely tempted to buy this as an upgrade for life: 
Easyleaf Electric Herb Grinder

Sounds ace, bit pricey for a grinder i suppose but like i said it'd keep me going for years to come not to mention pay for itself time over like you said!

edit: Oh and check this out haha again rather pricey but what an amazing stash box  again it would pay for itself eventually lol 
http://www.everyonedoesit.co.uk/online_headshop/Bubble_Box_3_Screen_Luxury_Cherrywood_Kif_Box.cfm?iProductID=3306&iProductCategoryID=132


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 16, 2008)

my lord that stash box is beautiful... i have seen cheaper versions, but wow... a glass viewing screen, lock and key, cherry, beautiful... my crystals have never had it soo good lol.


----------



## IcanMJ (Jun 16, 2008)

what is the plant smell like, and how is the odor control? i just started this strain.


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 16, 2008)

IcanMJ said:


> what is the plant smell like, and how is the odor control? i just started this strain.


 
I couldnt tell you about this strain in particular, but after a week or two of veg you can smell the notorious pot smell from pretty close, within a foot... Basically the plant will smell like fresh weed. But, i personally havent had an issue with it actually making my room stink. Hope this helps later.


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 16, 2008)

You lose THC with electric grinders thegiggle but i love your journal, get more pics up of your buds. 
Im starting out now.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

OB: Haha i know its beautiful aint it, might have to be a christmas present haha

IcanMJ: To be honest this strain doesnt stink a whole lot. It does when you open the grow op particularly when you in flowering. But even then it isnt a skunky/ weedy smell. Its more of a light fruity smell with weed undertone. Odor control isnt too bad with this variety i have been using ONA blocks which i would advise. Or get some Oust wall plug ins, but DONT put them In your op just outside and that'll be fine. Its week five of my flowering now and the smell has left the room and the corridor outside it. But again like i said it doesnt stink of MJ so im not too fussed lol Enjoy your grow man! Lay off on the nutes a bit and your plants should do really well. Check out this link for more info on the strain: Marijuana Strain Library - (Arjan's) Strawberry Haze Thats where i learnt that you dont need to be powerful with your nutes! Peace! and cheers for stopping by!

Stealthpanda: Thats what most plants are like but surprisingly this strain doesnt seem to be too bad. I honestly dont know what i would have done if it stank of weed i dont think my current odor control could keep up with it!

Jinmaster: Really? I didnt realize that cheers man! I only have a small electric grinder at the mo and i barely use it so thats alright. I doubt i'll buy that grinder, particularly as i've spotted that box lol. I'll try get some pics of buds up later! Lights only just came on and i have some work to do but i'll do my best!  Thanks for stopping by! Good luck with your grow!


----------



## jinmaster (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks alot, goodluck with yours n ill link my journal later when i get it up.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 17, 2008)

that library is my new favorite site! thanks, I narrowed down to 7 plants lol....


Northern Lights
Hash Plant 
Ice
Ak-47
romulan?
SAGE
White Widdow


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

OB Cron Kenobi said:


> that library is my new favorite site! thanks, I narrowed down to 7 plants lol....
> 
> 
> Northern Lights
> ...


I know you didn't ask - but that never stopped me from putting in my two cents... 

if i had to pick one of these i think it would be the AK - but i try to avoid the body stone/couch lock so...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Jinmaster: Cheers man i look forward to checking it out! 

OB: haha its quite a good site, but like you i struggled to make a solid decision on my next strain.... Theyre all good haha. Id say white widow, Ice or AK. The other day i was in the local sports center hall and looked up, they had 25 HPS and 25 of these other lights, same set up but with a dominantly blue spectrum... Lower the lights and you could grow a jungle haha


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Haha, don't be getting any ideas GigglePimp. See they raided a load of growers here today and seized over £8m worth (aye right!!!) of plants.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/northern_ireland/7458751.stm

Better check the skies out my back for a while LOL.

greenb.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Fuck me haha. Surely i wont get busted in the last five weeks ive come this far with both my neighbors being cops ffs lol Thats a hell of a lot of plants though not to mention the kilos of green they found... Lets hope these gangs are some of the ones distributing contaminated weed.... Got myself a batch the other day im well pissed off...


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

LOL - I didn't realise you were in between two Peelers. Nice one mate. Sorry you got stung btw - I'm sure those gangs that got busted distribute nothing but garbage. Good riddance to the lot of them!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> LOL - I didn't realise you were in between two Peelers. Nice one mate. Sorry you got stung btw - I'm sure those gangs that got busted distribute nothing but garbage. Good riddance to the lot of them!


if it were legal to grow - asshole gang growers would disappear.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> if it were legal to grow - asshole gang growers would disappear.


You couldn't be more right email - and maybe we could sleep safe in our beds at night and walk down the damn street in safety with even the odd Peeler to be found instead of them running all over the countryside chasing assholes like that. It's about time they got their priorities right!


----------



## email468 (Jun 17, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> You couldn't be more right email - and maybe we could sleep safe in our beds at night and walk down the damn street in safety with even the odd Peeler to be found instead of them running all over the countryside chasing assholes like that. It's about time they got their priorities right!


right on! overgrow the world!!


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 17, 2008)

greenbehemoth said:


> Haha, don't be getting any ideas GigglePimp. See they raided a load of growers here today and seized over £8m worth (aye right!!!) of plants.
> 
> BBC NEWS | Northern Ireland | Gang link to £8.4m cannabis haul
> 
> ...


 

The same exact thing happened out here in california not too long ago.
A bunch of south east asains getting rented housses through a planted real estate agent to grow pot in. Both ops had about the same ammount of ganja too. Strange.


----------



## toolage (Jun 17, 2008)

email468 said:


> if it were legal to grow - asshole gang growers would disappear.


AMEN!!!



email468 said:


> right on! overgrow the world!!


 
AMEN!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

We should all run for president in our various countries  What a world that would be heh 

Update coming shortly, just snapped some good photos just got to edit a couple and upload and they'll be up!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Ffs bare with lol 25 photos takes a while to upload


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Right firstly id like to apologize for the poor editing in some of my photos, it just had too much of my room in it so blacked it out lol.. Right onto the update:

* Update! - Day 88. Flowering Day - 36*

Took them out of the op today for photos and general organizing. Theyre doing really well. They both looks beautiful and crystals are forming everywhere even on the larger fan leaves  Doesnt seem to be any nute problems with the full strength i gave them yesterday  Its so much easier to get trich shots when theyre outside the op. Still not perfect but theyl do!

Right photos:

* Jane*













(Sorry about flash shadow on some of my pics)






























(Sorry a bit out of focus)






Her main stem, really filling in. Hopefully will be completely filled out at the end lol


















Overall shot, all the nute burn/ deficiency from before is stil visible obviously but there hasnt been anymore. Check out all the budding sites now.






Sorry a Really blurry shot! Main bud side shot






* Mary *

Overall






Her buds arent as fat as Janes simply because i topped her and she has 5 different top instead of the one lol but crystals are bursting everywhere






















































Sorry about bad editing lol












And thats it. Overall theyre doing great! Cant wait for five weeks time! Though i Should be looking forward to my holiday lmao priorities! 

Peace!

TGP


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 17, 2008)

Awesome photos man, and the girls look awesome too - you really have done them proud. I love the close-ups, things looking better and better every time! Super job 

greenb.

PS Tried to PM but your inbox is full. Will send it again some time


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 17, 2008)

Looking pretty frosty there TGP, damn those girls have filled in nice !!!
I like the new toy for close-ups, looking good !


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

GB: Yeah sorry about that man got two emails about it, should have space now! lol I love the grow at this stage, im seeing more development every day  

BigGuyTok'n: Yeah haha im loving it  hope theyl fill in a fair bit yet! Half way through their flowering now-ish lol Thanks for stopping by again!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

Random fact: I've decided to go on a hunt for some blackstrap molasses tomorrow! I know i can get them online but it'll be easier if i can pick them up in town. If i do get some im going to use them straight away right up until flush. Hopefully this will help my buds fatten up as well as bringing out the sweet strawberry aroma


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 17, 2008)

yep....yep.....yep coming right along. the damn suspense is killing me though. i think after yours is done i'm a try and grow just one sbh plant. but, i'ma let it grow out like arjan does for the max yield. i know your kind of restricted but, have you thought about growing them out like he does on the videos on his site?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 17, 2008)

haha yes i have thought about it. Fuck, ive dreamt about it lol it just isnt possible with my current home. Perhaps if it wasnt a stealth then i could do it in this house. However im moving in September to a much smaller house (Likely to be a flat) in London so im probably going to be even more restricted again. If i win the lottery however im moving to Cali and im going to have a Arjan Strawberry haze, White Widow, Blueberry and various other plants that i would veg for a year then flower...... Just got to start playing the lottery now haha 

Have you got SH seeds yet then? I say go for it man, i dont know if im going to make this to harvest but i know already that if i do its going to be a sweat smoke. The aroma is getting heavenly!!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 17, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> haha yes i have thought about it. Fuck, ive dreamt about it lol it just isnt possible with my current home. Perhaps if it wasnt a stealth then i could do it in this house. However im moving in September to a much smaller house (Likely to be a flat) in London so im probably going to be even more restricted again. If i win the lottery however im moving to Cali and im going to have a Arjan Strawberry haze, White Widow, Blueberry and various other plants that i would veg for a year then flower...... Just got to start playing the lottery now haha
> 
> Have you got SH seeds yet then? I say go for it man, i dont know if im going to make this to harvest but i know already that if i do its going to be a sweat smoke. The aroma is getting heavenly!!


shit, everyday i check my email i seem to hit the UK lottery. damn scammers. i haven't got them yet but, i getting all my gear together right now for something amazing. i'm going to do a scrog with the sour d ibl when they come back out, double strawberry diesel, strawberry haze, kush something, and a few others. just getting everything setup right now but, it's on the way. i hope i hit the lottery tonight. good luck the next time you play.


----------



## toolage (Jun 17, 2008)

nice photos TGP, trichs are really starting to increase! i bet thats gonna be some smooth hitting bud. Take it easy bro, thanks for all your support!!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 17, 2008)

very nice TGP, things are looking good and the trics are flowing, i think you will have a very nice smoke coming


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 17, 2008)

I bet 5 heads are gonna be better than one when it comes to the yield...

Cant wait to see it as well man... and hear the smoke report- it looks special.


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 17, 2008)

For some reason i cant see his last update pictures, whats up with that?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 18, 2008)

DirtyShawa: Sounds excellent man dont forget to send a link my way if you set up a journal! It seems so close till my harvest now lol im getting excited!

Toolage: Thanks for stopping by bro! Yeah i hope its a good smoke  It smells amazing like nothing i've smelt before! 

Kulan: Cheers man  i sure hope so!

OB: Ha i hope so lol im actually nervous about what i will yield, i havent the slightest clue. I reckon if i chopped it now i get about 10/14 grams wet... Argh waiting is beginning to get frustrating haha Im going to thoroughly clean a bong (or perhaps buy a new one so its as clean as possible) and pack it straight with water for my sampling... I cant wait !

Stealth Panda: Sorry man :S ermm i dunno why that could be, what browser are you using? Im using photobucket like i have with all my photos on this thread?


----------



## sublimed (Jun 18, 2008)

how many hours of light a day did you veg for and how many are you flowering with?

also are you using a high pressure sodium light?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 18, 2008)

I veged with a 24/0 schedule and flowering in standard 12/12. I was using a High Pressure Sodium light how ever it was hard to control temps and my babies got burnt so i was forced to remove it for this grow. I am now using one massive 200w Red spectrum CFL lol Its and envirolite and seems to be doing the job just fine


----------



## catmandoob (Jun 18, 2008)

Things look grest MAN we just started growing soil not to long ago and now im going to b looking through your thread for giudance! Cheers I bet you cant wait to taste it..how much longer now?


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 18, 2008)

will do gigglep. i have a question for you, when you purchased your seeds did ghs have that hermie free guarantee then? and what do you think about those colored seeds? i like the root stimulator and the fact that you can order seeds individually.


----------



## guyfromtexas (Jun 18, 2008)

already pimpin. 3rd post but 1st thread subscribed to. started my first a couple days ago and have gained so much from reading through this log. hopefully its enough.  but its nice to know a first time grower can come across so many problems and still produce those beauties. anyway thanks for all the info and knowhow, its helped alot. hope everything stays good on your holidays. gl bud


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 19, 2008)

I found out why i cant see the pics. Photobucket got hacked aperently. Should be back soon they say.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 19, 2008)

Catmandoob: Cheers  hope it helps you in some way lol erm its about 5/6 weeks until harvest  

Dirtyshawa: Well i didnt buy the seeds directly from greenhouse, i bought them from everyonedoesit.o.uk. They are greenhouse arjan strawberry haze though. Not sure if it had the hermie free guarantee with my order, had never heard of it until you mentioned it? Hang on wtf i just looked at the site lol. Im intrigued by those coloured seeds ?! Sounds excellent, id go for it man cant really go wrong can ya. I wish theyd done this a while ago i would have ordered like two strawb some white widdow etc like a pick a mix. 

guyfromtexas: Cheers for the kind words! Really appreciate it. My plants have been through hell i wouldnt have gotten this far without this website and the people on it! Good luck with your grow man! Send us a link if you start a journal !

StealthPanda: Ah right fair enough lol how and why would anyone hack photobucket lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 19, 2008)

Quick update: Today is Day 90 day 38 flowering.

No photos today, im busy with loads of piss ups all weekend including last night today tomorrow and sat. So i probably wont be able to get an update in. However this should be good as you'll see more of a difference. The girls are looking and smelling wonderful today. I watered them again with Canna Boost, PK 13/14 and a teaspoon of black strap molasses. Hopefully they'll fatten out soon  The lower buds on the branches are expanding daily i love it.

Hava good weekend guys/ gals! I should still be on here every now and again but not as much as usual!

TGP


----------



## guyfromtexas (Jun 19, 2008)

yea i started one, but wont have a camera for a sec so its not that cool but check it out if you want. man after reading through all 64 pages of this grow i want to see those buds =) this patience thing is going to kill me =) ltr bud


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 20, 2008)

Cheers mate! In a bit of a rush now so i'll have to check it later. The buds have filled out noticeably since yesterday alone  Hopefully its the addition of the molasses i gave them yesterday. Catch ya later!


----------



## toolage (Jun 20, 2008)

very nice bro, good job! can't wait to see the pics have a good one bro


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

we want picz!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 20, 2008)

Toolage: Cheers man, hope you hava good time at the wedding! 

Cheetah: haha i cant mate sorry i should be able to photograph tomorrow! Hava good weekend!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 20, 2008)

no probs dude...have a nice one too  Cheers!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 21, 2008)

So sorry guys im so busy at the moment i tried to take some photos then and the bloody batteries died on me AGAIN. So i'll try get some later but cant promise anything.

However quick update: The girls are smelling more and more like strawberries everyday. Im amazed by this, i mean how the hell do you get one plant to naturally recreate an odor of another?! Anyway it smells wonderful and the molasses are doing an excellent job, whether its a coincidence i dont know but the buds are really expanding daily now, i hope when i take my next batch of photos i'll be able to show you this well. The crystals are coating everywhere and when i use the microscope its almost identical to the stock image they have on greenhouseseeds.nl :







Janes main bud is beginning to fill out well along the stem so i imagine its going to be a decent cola when its done. I hope so anyway  

Hava great weekend guys! Should be back on track on Monday. Then Friday will be my last post before i go on holiday.... Cant believe how fast things are going these days! 

Peace

TGP


----------



## Alto (Jun 21, 2008)

Have a good one TGP
looking forward to Mondays update


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 21, 2008)

That molasass is magical stuff man, really strengtens the growing process in an all around.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 21, 2008)

Things going from strength to strength GigglePimp, thanks for the update. Can't wait to see some pics. Enjoy the rest of your weekend


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 21, 2008)

Can someone explain the molasass thing to me? I keep hearing "molasass", but dont know what it does or when to use it!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 21, 2008)

forestgreen said:


> Can someone explain the molasass thing to me? I keep hearing "molasass", but dont know what it does or when to use it!


Hi forestgreen, have a look here GROWFAQ it should give you an insight. Apparently about 1/2 teaspoon per gallon of water, every watering, during flowering works wonders for increasing the size of your buds.

greenb.


----------



## Alto (Jun 22, 2008)

Everything you wanted to know about Molasses and some stuff you never even knew you wanted to know about Molasses.
Three Little Birds, Cannabis Chronicles, Molasses Manual


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 22, 2008)

Alto said:


> Everything you wanted to know about Molasses and some stuff you never even knew you wanted to know about Molasses.
> Three Little Birds, Cannabis Chronicles, Molasses Manual


Nice link Alto, thank you. Will be doing it so very useful info.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys, christ im busy these days ive barely been home. Right yet again i doubt i'll be able to take photos today im so sorry. But i can Definitely upload some tomorrow!

Quick update: Holy FUCK.... I dont know whether its the addition of PK13/14 into their nutes, the addition of black strap molasses, the addition of small amounts of co2 or all three things combined but my buds are exploding... Seriously since yesterday alone theyve got so much fatter. It seems that in the last two three days they have been getting really fat.. I added the blackstrap molasses four days ago.. The crystals are everywhere the trichomes are fat enough to see with my own eyes. The main stem of Jane is almost one complete bud. Mary's buds are gorgeous. The tip of the buds are exploding upwards. Over all this has got to be one of the most exciting moment in my grow to date lol. Im actually worried about the odor again as it is getting noticeably stronger. I dont mean to jinx myself here but if they keep on at this rate i should have a nice harvest for my first grow. I have about 4/5 weeks left. Tomorrow marks the sixth week of flowering. I watered them again with the molasses, Canna Boost and Canna PK13/14. I only have five days left with the girls lol 

Thanks for your patience, i will try get a heavily detailed update tomorrow with loads of photos! Hope you've all had/ having a great weekend!

Peace

TGP


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 22, 2008)

Sounds great GigglePimp, can't wait to see those pics! You're obviously doing something right LOL. Won't keep you, enjoy the rest of your day


----------



## guyfromtexas (Jun 22, 2008)

haha i cant put up pics but here is a full paragraph about how badly you want to see them  man sounds good, and let me get this right, your leaving soon, your friend is take care of them for a while but they will be left alone for 10-12 days?(if i remember correctly) ... let us pray =)


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 23, 2008)

Alright guys lights just came on, going to grab some breakfast and then take some photos for you... Couldnt believe it, woke up to three flats this morning so thats £200 gone out of nowhere lol. So much for spending money on holiday. 

GB: haha yeah cheers man! I just hope i keep this up lol 

Guyfromtexas: haha yeah sorry about that i was excited  Yeah im leaving on Sat however im leaving my house on the Friday evening. So 9pm Friday is the last time i'll get to adjust them/ water them etc. Then up until the 8th my mate will be watering them. He'll probably visit twice, maybe more if needed. Then i get back on the 19th... So from the 8th to the 19th theyre on their own...


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jun 23, 2008)

morning dude!


----------



## Gorlax (Jun 23, 2008)

Good Morning!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 23, 2008)

Morning guys  25 photos uploading then two videos one of Jane one of Mary. Hope the photos do them justice! Theyre really fattening particularly on the lower stems!


----------



## dirtyshawa (Jun 23, 2008)

sweet!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 23, 2008)

* Update - Today is six weeks flowering, i forget how many days its been as i havent got my schedule to hand..*

Sorry about the delay once again it took forever to upload my videos.... 

The plants are doing great, it has been a week since their first watering with PK13/14 added to the canna boost. Five days ago was the first time i added Blackstrap molasses to the mix as well (Just over half a teaspoon per two litres) Also i have added the Sugar + yeast bottle again for added co2 at the beginning of last week. Since then the buds have expanded a lot. Hopefully you'll be able to see it in the photos. It is noticeable daily particularly in the last three or four days (Molasses?) 

Apart from the above the plants are doing great, obviously still signs from the nute burn/ deficiency on Jane. This hasnt gotten any worse at all.

I'll shut up now and show you the photos: 

Heres one of Mary's side buds, she was slow at first but she is really catching up now with crystal development and is getting fatter by the day:






Another shot of Mary, out of focus sorry:






The nug that is Jane:






Quick overall shot of both the girls:












I had to take them out to get better photos:

This is one of Marys stems:






Out of focus again sorry (Mary):






Crystal shot Mary:






Side shot of one of Mary's branches. Sugary  :






Another side shot:






Video of Mary:


Jane crystal shot:












Jane:






Another crystaly side shot:






Main stem of Jane:






Her main stem/bud top:






Side shot of main bud:






Overall shot of Jane:






Janes tip again:






Another side shot of Janes main stem (sorry lol)






Yet another shot of her main stem lol:






Video of Jane:


And heres one of the four fly stickers lol theres hundreds of flies stuck on the walls now, yet theres still plenty around...






And thats it, hope all you guys are great. Hope the photos were alright. Catch ya later

TGP


----------



## toolage (Jun 23, 2008)

hells yeah bro good job! how's the smell coming along?? hope they are still as beautiful when you go out of town!! Keep up the ace job bro!


----------



## Alto (Jun 23, 2008)

looking yummy dude
that sugary coating looks great  I just want to lick it off...


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 23, 2008)

You notice how the little flies are mostly around the flower pictures? Its because they hate yellow light, or reflections of light that are yellow. If those stickers were a different color they would work better. Just my 2¢


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 23, 2008)

Looking mighty fine TGP.
I really like the look of Jane's buds, nice and dense.
Keep up the great work and the best of luck while you're on vacation.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 23, 2008)

Wow GigglePimp - you spill a bag of sugar in there or something? LOL, those girls are coming along beautifully. Can really see the buds fattening up. Great job mate, the nutes and molasses definitely doing the business. I've just been thinking - it's goning to be pretty nerve-wracking for the rest of us too with you gone (yikes!). Gonna miss seein' thiose babes ...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 23, 2008)

Toolage: The smell is weird and wonderful lol it seems to vary from day to day. Some days its spot on strawberry the next its more of a hazy berry skunky smell. Im loving it though haha the only problem is the odor is out of the op in the room and up the stairs lmao 

Alto: Cheers man haha ive had to stop myself from doing just that lmao i wonder what it would taste of... 

Stealthpanda: That interesting actually id never thought about that. But what about my actual light? Surely that emits yellow light? I know its a red spectrum but still... I should have bought yellow gravel lol

Bigguytokin': Cheers man  I could do with all the luck i can get for when im away haha It will be interesting to say the least when i get home. 

GB: I know im loving the crystal covering lol As far as i can tell they are still all clear. However despite the fact its a 30x scope im still not getting that close with individual trichs, wish i'd bought a stronger scope. Im so glad i spent the extra money on the PK13/14 i thought it wouldnt do anything not to mention the Molasses. I didnt have a clue what molasses were so i looked them up on eBay and it would have set me back around £9 for a jar, so i popped into town to save on postage and got it in holand and barret for £1.40... The last 12 days of my holiday will be the worst, at least when my mates watering i can ring him and ask for an update.. Should be entertaining haha Thanks for stopping by again!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 23, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> molasses ... got it in holand and barret


Thanks for the info - have been wondering where I was gong to be able to get some molasses. Thanks for the tip GigglePimp


----------



## kulan hunter (Jun 23, 2008)

love the pics they are really frosting up. i have a holand and barret in my town so i will be nipping there before my next grow.

thanks for the info and great pics 

have fun on your travels


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 24, 2008)

Greenbehemoth: No worries man, i find a lot of the stuff suggested on these boards is mainly in America (like foxfarm soil etc) so i didnt think id be able to find it myself either. Glad i could help out a fellow UK grower lol

Kulan: Cheers man yeah check out holand and barret, i didnt think they had it as i looked through the whole store but luckily i spotted it on the way out lol


----------



## Alto (Jun 24, 2008)

Heh Molasses is for cooking too man lol
I bet you can find it in the baking / syrup area of any grocery store.
Just get "black strap" as its the final pass and contains the most micro nutrients of all the types of Molasses.
I cant use it in hydro (makes a mess out of my reservoir) so I use the 
expensive bottled hydro molasses additives
does the same thing tho. Soil guys have it made as far as organic supplies...


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 24, 2008)

Yeah i realised that after many failed attempts of finding blackstrap molasses on any online growing shops lol. "Holland and Barret" is an organic food store that sells loads of food supplements, dried fruit muscle gain etc so when i realized it was a food supplement i shot down there  

My plan originally was to go hydro which is why i have loads of air pumps etc. I hate to think how wrong it would have gone. To begin with i just didnt have the money to set up a decent reliable system. I think in the future if i get the space im going to go hydro indoor and keep to soil if i can grow outdoor.


----------



## Alto (Jun 24, 2008)

Hydro growing does not need to be expensive or complicated
This is what I have been using
Hydrofarm - Hydrofarm EMSYST Emily's Garden System
its small but does the job for my space
with a bit more money I think I would have gotten the Mega Garden system
and used bigger pots than what comes with it.
as its an actual flood/drain system
whereas the Emily Garden one I have is a DWC / passive wick type.
both can be duplicated with Rubbermaid tubs and cat litter trays and such
if you have a creative flair for those things
I just bought it cause it was easier.
I found keeping tabs on the nutrients and levels was kinda easy
once you get used to doing it every day.
And if something does go "wrong" its a lot easier to flush and reset than soil could ever hope to be. 
Just my thought process when I decided to use that system rather than soil.
Well all that AND my love for toys
a bag of dirt does not fit into my personal picture of "toys" 
but a reservoir with chemicals in it and pumps and such
now we are talkin'


----------



## Dixie78 (Jun 24, 2008)

alrighty TGP....nice grow geez.
just started 1 meself but being a novice (to growing and this site!!!) i've been and gone and dumped the journal in the newbie bit!!D'OH!!wot a twat lol.
frosting nicely too mate.
good luck wen u go away.wen u hoping to harvest?
and my dogs just trashed my J.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 24, 2008)

we need a new pic update!!! lol jk, just busting your balls.


----------



## pregnant Man (Jun 24, 2008)

hey dude, awesome job, everything looks pretty cool


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 25, 2008)

Alto: That looks really good actually, i never really looked into buying a ready made set as i assumed it would be really expensive, i guess i was wrong lol. I was trying to make one myself which would have been a disaster lol. I think i may have to invest in a system similar to yours. It would be perfect for my grows. Im like you i love having things to play with. Soil isnt exactly fantastic as far as equipment goes but its simple. I am glad i used soil for my first grow. But now i have alot more experience i think i'd prefer to go hydro especially after seeing grows on here such as yours and toolage's.

Dixie: Haha mate dont worry about where it is you should still get people checking it, and if a mod spots it they may move it over here. I'll check it out shortly! Thanks for the kind words, im really happy with the way my plants are doing lol Im hoping to harvest around 10 or 11 weeks. They're currently in their sixth week so under five weeks left  Doesnt seem too far away. Just hope im not too stressed on holiday about them and my holiday goes nice n slowly lol  Its going to be weird not going in and checking on them every day lol not to mention checking this site daily  

OB: haha  I think im going to leave you guys in suspense for now  I'll update the state of them but photo wise i think i'll take a load of photos tomorrow or Friday for my last photo update before i go away  Although im leaving on Sat morning it will be before their lights turn on. So my last opportunity to check on them, take photos etc will be Friday. Im getting nervous now haha i wonder if i'll be able to get anything out in Greece to calm my nerves..  

Pregnant man: Cheers man thanks for stopping by!

*Everyone:* Sorry ive been busy the past weekend, but this week also seems to have me running around like crazy sorting things out etc so i havent been on top of people journal and my own! I'd like to say things will be back on track today or tomorrow but to be honest i dont know if thats the case. However when i get back i will be doing extensive updates of everything, chopping, manicuring, drying, curing, hash making and smoking lol (Hopefully they'll be well enough when i get back to do those things) Again sorry guys! Im going to try an catch up a bit now but then im off again to start packing and go and buy supplies! Catch you later!

TGP


----------



## Alto (Jun 25, 2008)

Have fun
Looking forward to the photos and your return dude.
Vacation may be a good time to tell the Ms about the other girls in your life,
being you are going to come back and pretty much chop anyway.
Just a thought...enjoy your time away from everything!


----------



## forestgreen (Jun 25, 2008)

Alto said:


> Have fun
> Looking forward to the photos and your return dude.
> Vacation may be a good time to tell the Ms about the other girls in your life,
> being you are going to come back and pretty much chop anyway.
> Just a thought...enjoy your time away from everything!


Ditto. Enjoy your trip, dont stress out too much about leaving the "kids" behind.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jun 26, 2008)

hope the kids will be fine whilst ur away dude.
chill.enjoy and hope u can find something to toke when ur there
looking foward to the update when ur back.
eezzee bro
D


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 26, 2008)

Hi GigglePimp - hope I'm not too late to say have a great time when you're away. Try not to worry about the girls, they'll be fine. Just relax and think about what you have to look forward to when you get home. Bye for now, see you hen you get back 

greenb.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 26, 2008)

Alto: Im looking forward to seeing them when i get back haha lol. Yeah i would but shes staying at home so it wouldnt really work lol just hope for the best i guess lol Girls are looking good  Gonna get a final photo update tomorrow  

Forestgreen: Cheers mate  Nah i wont be too stressed now i dont think. Im pretty confident  Shall be interesting what ever the outcome. Worst comes to worse they die and i have to make hash.

Dixie: Cheers  Hope i can too lol I hope the update is worth the wait lol

GB: Not too late fella  One last photo update tomorrow i think, possibly later depends how busy i get  Hope all is well in NI!


----------



## sublimed (Jun 26, 2008)

lulz you should've set up like a webcam stream for your plants to keep an eye on them

that'd be phat


----------



## sublimed (Jun 26, 2008)

mmm rep aswell


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 26, 2008)

Haha thats an awesome idea! +rep haha Wish i could lol 

* Quickie update* 

Just watered them for what will probably be my last watering before i get back. The usual Canna Boost, PK 13/14 and Blackstrap molasses. They are doing really well and getting fat. Some trichs are becoming cloudy. However problem! I *Think* i found a ball/ seed developing. Im not entirely sure what it was, i should have taken a photo and uploaded it but i just ripped it off and binned it. It was sticking out of the top of one of the buds, had hairs coming out of it though but didnt seem to be covered in crystals.. I cant find any others like this on the plants so i dont know what it was. Probably being paranoid. Wish i had bought the Dutchmaster reverse now  

Apart from that everything seems fine.


----------



## StealthPanda (Jun 26, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Haha thats an awesome idea! +rep haha Wish i could lol
> 
> *Quickie update*
> 
> ...


 

I wouldnt rip those off, it you ever rip buds apart there are lots of these in them. I think they are probabally one of the best parts. Not to mention if the plant wanted to go hermie it would have been male before it showed signs of female.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 26, 2008)

Ahright haha my bad. i'll try get pictures tomorrow if i spot anymore. Thanks for the heads up. I cant believe tomorrow is my last day with the girls for three weeks lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 27, 2008)

Firstly i would like to apologize about how little i have been posting this past week it has been chaos. And today is even worse, i thought id be relaxed today but i have forgotten so much im running around like a mad man. I have an update, its not the best but hopefully its ok! I hope everyone has a great three weeks and that all your plants do great! Cant wait to catch up on everyones grows when i get back! 

*Update: Day 98 - Flowering 46 (Six weeks four days) *

Both plants are doing great, vertical growth seems to have stopped. Buds are expanding and crystals everywhere. Crystals are beginning to turn milky. I dont know whether i should keep the clone in there. Despite the fact they havent grown anymore vertically for a couple of weeks, i have tied them down another inch or so for safety. They are both under 1 ft again. It has started to show white hairs now, im just worried it'll grow some balls and pollinate my girls when im away.. Seems a shame to cut it down though. I watered them both yesterday with 1litre solution (Boost, PK13/14 + Blackstrap molasses) That should last them about 4/5 days from experience, hopefully more. I have two 2litre bottles of solution prepped for my friend to water with. One is with nutes and one is with Canna flush. He will use accordingly. So for the 11 days when theyre without watering they'l only be on plain water meaning no worries of nute burn etc. 

Sorry about the lack of photos was in a rush 

Right photos: 

Side shot of one of Mary's stems:






Close up of Marys trichs:


















Quick video of Mary:


Jane:

Janes main stem is really filling out:






Some of her buds on the main stem etc:






So thats it for today, sorry about the rush its hectic here. Again i hope you all have a great three weeks! Cant wait for the updates! Wish the girls luck! See you later!! Oh and btw, they smell gorgeous! 

Peace

TGP *Puff puff pass* 

More of Janes buds:


----------



## Alto (Jun 27, 2008)

I bet they are fine during your trip
Have a good one dude and see you on the other side.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jun 27, 2008)

Great pics GP, girls looking really great - thanks for the update btw know you're real busy. Have a great trip and see when when you get back. And don't worry  everything will be fine.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jun 27, 2008)

The girls are looking great TGP, I'm rather partial to Jane myself.
Well you have a good trip and we'll all jack your thread and make all kinds of wild statements while you're gone, lol.
Here's to hoping you come back to an excellent harvest.


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jun 28, 2008)

An amazing trip man, greece you said, wish i could wander around there. Enjoy your daze. If you can pick up there, let us know how it is! 

And the plants, ohh they look good. And they will be fine I'm sure, it sounds like that clone is fringing female- so if so, all is well!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jun 28, 2008)

alright guys, in the airport on me iPhone atm, couldn't resist. Been up since 4am... I'm already worrying about the girls lol I'm sure all will be well though. Hope you all hava great time. Oh yeah my mate will be watering them twice. Once with nutes on the 1st and then the 7th with canna flush. Then he's off to Ibiza. Fingers crossed the girls last without the watering!! Enjoy the next three weeks. Hopefully I can get online somehow in Greece to keep updated on your grows. Wish' I'd set up a webcam now that would have been class. 

Peace TGP


----------



## guyfromtexas (Jun 30, 2008)

.... wish the best man. if anything else your buds should taste wonderfully with all the bullshit taken out. cant wait to see. best of luck!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey guys im back  

Holiday was awesome, hot as hell (well compared to where i live anyway lol) nice and relaxing. Didnt half miss this site and my girls though. I have been particularly worried the last few days. I'll fill you in. My helper visited them twice to water and tie down, i rang him up both times to see how they were doing. The first time was the Monday the 1st. Everything seemed fine, which is what i expected as it had only been 4/5 days. 

The next time he visited though was the 7th so that would be the longest they had ever been without water, this worried me. However when i spoke to him he was really happy, he said the plants were looking perfect and the trichomes were exploding everywhere, he didnt note much on the size of the buds though. He applied the flush this time. However what did worry me was this, he said the house was stinking so he put my ONA block inside the tent infront of the fan. He meant well i know but this worried me as i have had bad experience with such chemicals in my tent, and it was too late for him to go back and take it out as he was off to Ibiza the next day. From then on it was a waiting game. From the 7th until today (18th) the girls have had no water or attention.. 


*Update Day 119 - 57 Days flowering (four days short of ten weeks)*

No photos as of yet sorry, i literally arrived home with 15 minutes until lights off and my camera memory is full as im sure you'll understand. I will have photos in the morning.


Upon entering the house i noted the change in smell. Alot deeper smell then before. When i opened the tent my heart sank.... The plants were all keeled over and yellow/ brown leaves appeared to be everywhere. Immediately i thought it was the ona block that had caused this. Having spent a couple of minutes looking around the damage is no where near as bad as i thought. In fact im rather happy. The plants were a bit droopy which worried me at first, this is obviously due to the fact they havent had much water... Also a lot of the leaves were curled and browned/ yellowed. This i imagine is from lack of particular nutes and vulnerability of the leaves due to lack of water. It really isnt that bad, and the buds themselves seem unaffected. The main buds have gotten really dense and fat(i hope this shows in my photographs). Crystals are everywhere and there are some amber trichs about. Im going to leave it five days and see how they've recovered with their watering. 

The clone is dead, and good riddance i couldnt have flowered it fully anyway. Apart from that i dont have much to report on. 

I hope everyone has had a great three weeks, and that all your grows have been going fantastically well. It will take me a while to catch up on everyones journals so i must apologize in advance. Cant wait to catch up with everyones grows! 

TGP


----------



## skiskate (Jul 18, 2008)

Man just yesterday i went looking for this journal to see if you were back yet and failed to find it. Glad to hear your back and that the plants are still going good, cant wait for harvest time.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 18, 2008)

welcome back TGP....good hols then?
really pleased to hear all's well..have to admit...wheni gottothe "my heart sank" bit...mine kinda did too cos i just thought "oh no! that would be a real pisser!!" but sounds like u got them sorted?!
not long left til harvest then right?
GET UR PORN UP DUDE!!!!! lol


----------



## StealthPanda (Jul 18, 2008)

Cant wait to see some pics man! Maybe the droopy yellowness is normal. I have seen plants grown until they looked like that on purpose, something with the plant taking less nitrogen to sustain leaf life, but still having the p and k for the buds. Anyways, be sure to check out my grow, its been exploding with growth since you left. Later man.


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 19, 2008)

Welcome back TGP !!!
I'm glad/relieved to hear that they've done good during your absence.
I can understand your reasons and will patiently the pics.
Thanks for filling us in as to what happened and what you came home to.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 19, 2008)

Dixie: Hols were awesome yeah, only bad thing was that i couldnt get hold of any green!!!! It wasnt a touristy area which is what i wanted. I saw two plants growing though which seemed wild, though people could have planted them there. They were out in the open though. 

Basically the plants have looked much better particularly Mary who was lush and green all over when i left. Im confident to say that the problem is from under watering. They have wilted a bit and like i said theres a lot of yellow/ brown leaves which i have now removed. Anyway lights on in 10 minutes, hopefully the drooping has subsided! Thanks for stopping by again|!!

Stealth: Yeah ive noticed similar patterns in growth towards the end! Lets hope it hasnt affected the potency much!!! Sure thing man i'll check your grow after i update mine with photos! 

BigGuyTok'n: Happy to be back  Thanks for stopping by once again! Lights on in 5/10 minutes so i'l try get some photos up! Just need to find my macro lens in my luggage haha Update shortly hopefully


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 19, 2008)

*Update: Day 120 day 68 Flowering (2 days short of 10 weeks)*

Sorry about the delay guys!
Just got my scope out to inspect trichs and theres a lot of amber trichs there. Not 50/50 however. I could harvest now but i think i'll leave it a few days. I have a music festival on the first, if i get some dry by then i'll be happy . Anyway larger buds on top are doing great, seeing as theyve been done with cfls not HPS im happy with the outcome. I havent a clue on weight, i doubt i'll get anywhere near an ounce though even wet. Some of the lower down buds are tiny and havent developed much at all so i'll just have to chop them with the rest, no point leaving them on the plant is there?

I cant think of what else to say lol erm oh right yeah, im going to aim to chop this Monday or Wednesday. If i chop this monday it will have been 122 days (ten weeks exactly) or on Wednesday it will have been 124 days just two days over the eleven. Im tempted to leave it go for eleven weeks as it suggests this to add flavor.. Im not sure. . 

Right photo time, i have a video as well but you know how annoying photobucket can be with videos so i'll edit it in or post with it later on for you guys.

First photo is overall shot:






Heres a side shot of one of Mary's Buds:






One of Janes Buds:






Clearer photo of same bud, really matured since i left:






Side shot of Janes main cola, photo doesnt do size justice:






Heres another side shot of Janes main cola but its blurred sorry:






No more pictures because of the video, i'll get it up asap!

Thanks for you patience, really appreciate it! Sorry if i havent caught up with your journal, my control panel isnt showing all my subscribed threads for some reason...

Peace,

TGP


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 19, 2008)

nice bro..real nice....all "sugary"


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 19, 2008)

Long story short, i did something i told myself i wouldnt... lol 

I took a sample... This branch had wilted to the point where the stem wasnt supporting the bud anymore. The bud was bent over to the side and not getting any more light and was blocking another bud site. Trichs were cloudy with some amber trichs on this bud so i chopped the end off. I needed practice with trimming etc as i havent a clue.

Wet it weighed 1.7g. Im out tonite due to the fact my mates are back from Ibiza and i havent seen them for a while, so im quick drying this bud. I know taste and potency will be nothing like the finished product but i couldnt resist lol. Its currently weighing at 0.6g so im guessing its nearly completely dry. Heres photos of the bud fresh. 













Thats it. Sorry about the video from earlier, photobucket doesnt seem to want to upload it!  I'l keep trying though


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 19, 2008)

Right guys heres the video finally! You can see in part of the video the limp branch i mentioned before which is the one i have cut off and is currently drying. Weight is at 0.5/6g currently and stem is almost ready to *snap*. 


Also you get to see how many flies there are in there lol


----------



## IcanMJ (Jul 19, 2008)

Very happy to see they made it. Cant wait to see how much you get


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 19, 2008)

Great to see it went well, It crossed my mind once or twice and i was like hope some where out there TGPs strawberrys are bloomin away. Clearly they were. 
Great Ganja, tell us all about the test piece- your mate deserves it for being a good fill in gardener.
OB


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 20, 2008)

IcanMJ: Cheers  Me neither! Wednesday is chop day i think now 

OB: haha cheers, had the test piece last night.. A fantastic smoke, cerebral high, so energetic (obviously because the amber trichs havent kicked in completely yet) the taste was fantastic and even though i quick dried it, it was relatively smooth so it can only get better with proper drying and curing. The taste is like nothing ive ever smoked before and thats saying something as ive been to Amsterdam. Very light fruity flavour to it with a definite weed undertone. Cant wait for the rest now


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

ello mate. how ya doin ?  Puff Puff Pass>>>


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 21, 2008)

Alright cheetah not too bad yourself? Puff Puff hold Pass >> 


Quickie update:

Im all over the place at the moment so havent been able to catch up on here as much as id like. Although it seems that the boards have gotten really quiet. My plants are doing fine, the sample smoke i had the other day was out of this world for flavour, and the high was so energetic i ended up dancing like an idiot most the night which isnt like me at all. Anyway I have been looking at the girls closely and although there are amber trichs on both plants it is nowhere near 50/50 more like 5/95 at the moment which is a shame. It will be ten weeks tomorrow and the suggested flowering time is ten weeks or eleven for added flavour. 
I have a festival on the 1st so if i were to harvest on Wednesday i should have some dry to take with, thats the plan anyway. Im a bit gutted though as obviously i wanted to get a 50/50 amber trich ratio. So what im going to do is Harvest one of the girls on Wednesday and then ride the other out all the way as long as that takes. At the moment im thinking of chopping Mary on Wednesday and leaving Jane (the one without the fimming) right until the end. That way i can have two jars of smoke, one energetic high and hopefully the other a bit more stoney.. 

As far as yield is concerned i'll be surprised if i get a quarter per plant dry... Bit of a shame really but its my fault for leaving them for three weeks and taking on such a fragile strain on my first grow. The best thing out of this grow will be everything i have learnt so my next grow should be spot on . Oh and im looking at places in London next week so i may have an idea of where i'll be living (and if its a growable place lol) 

I'll try get some photos up later, though there isnt much change currently. Im going to start setting up my dry box. 

Peace!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 21, 2008)

London????? good fucking luck living there dude!! lmao
i'd hate it!!!lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 21, 2008)

haha tell me about it... I was born there but moved away. Its where the job takes me, and the money in the long run will hopefully mean a retirement back somewhere much quieter with plenty of land and rooms for my "hobbies" haha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 21, 2008)

i'm a lil dizzy from my alcohol marathon started friday night and black me out yesterday arround 20:00 o'clock  shiiiit


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 21, 2008)

Cheetah: Hahaha thats the way  I had a heavy on Sat night and still recovering. Hows your last crop curing dude? Anybetter?


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 21, 2008)

I think you will yeild more than a quarter- thats what i expected off my early harvested plant, now in a jar- and i got 3/4 of an ounce- so i wouldnt worry- you may be pleasantly surprised- and either way thats great that you grew something you hadnt tried in all your years of smoking- thats a huge reward in and of itself- that and the knowledge- good shit man good shit. 

Cant wait to see the new grow and setup in london that will be great!
Ob


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 21, 2008)

Loving the new avator OB haha. Yeah hope its more, id rather under guess than over guess lol Only time will tell.... Hopefully a load more trichs turn amber before i chop!! Tempted to feed them once more with a tiny bit of molasses just to add a little kick to growth and perhaps flavour....


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 21, 2008)

DO IT! They love that shit- and the sweetness mmmm the sweetness...


----------



## StealthPanda (Jul 21, 2008)

Yeah man, i have been putting two tablespoons of molasass in every other watering since week two of veg. The trimmings i take are sweet, and have a lemon scent, not to mention the plant seems to apreciate the values of it. Lots of potassium and iron and a few other things to stimulate growth naturally.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 21, 2008)

Cheers guys i'll do it straight away then  I used Molasses for the last half of the flowering but stopped for flushing. Every little helps lol


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 21, 2008)

Looking good TGP.
Yeah the molasses is fine even during the flush, go for it, you'll like it. I just got done harvesting my last 3 Lowryder#2's and they got a Tbl of molasses per gallon every watering.
I'd have to guess you'll get closer to an ounce rather than a quarter.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 21, 2008)

Ah congrats my friend! You'l have to let me know how they smoke!! I wish id kept it in the mix the whole time now! When i first started to use them i noticed a difference almost instantly, the following few days they got really fat and crystal development was fantastic. My next grow will be miles better than this one with all this knowledge i've gained, i just hope i manage to do my next grow soon, it may be years before i can depending on where i move  I'd love to have an ounce from these girls  Heres to hoping! Thanks for stopping by again mate! I'll be checking out the harvest pics!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 22, 2008)

Quick update, sorry no photos again guys my cameras being a fool...

* Day 123 - 71 days flowering*

Having just inspected the trichs again i am noticing more and more amber trichs on Mary. This is great as i am chopping her tomorrow evening. I am going to place her in a separate area tonight which is dark until i chop her. I read somewhere that leaving them in dark for 48 hours before chop can increase resin, well this is the best i can do in this short time schedule. 

Im confident to say that if i had the time i could easily let both girls go on for another week possibly two. Today is ten weeks and one day. My plan is to chop Mary tomorrow and then ride Jane out for as long as she needs  This could be another 4 days or another 14 who knows. Her main cola is getting too big for her sideways stem and is weighing it down lol i may prop it up a bit. 

I added molasses to both girls this morning, wont have much effect on Mary before i chop her but hopefully it'l help resin production and fatten Jane out a bit. Im excited about cutting just hope i get an alright yield and nothing goes wrong  I cant believe how many of those black flies are around im definitely going to cover my top soil in an inch of sand for my next grow. 

No matter what my camera is acting like i will try my best to fully document the chopping of Mary tomorrow for all of you  

Theyre so sticky its unbelievable, like BigGuytok'n i had loads on my fingers and licked it and now my tongues all buzzy lol 

I think thats it, hope everyone else is great and grows are doing well!

Peace


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 22, 2008)

enjoy the chopping bro. awaiting ur porn lol


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 22, 2008)

Will do  cant wait! 


I forgot to add this to the update. Some of the lower down buds are tiny and hardly developed on some branches so i may leave them on the plant and see if they develop further with more light etc. I'll see how i feel tomorrow lol. I'll be getting a wet weight tomorrow as well. Chop will be around 8/9 oclock here in the UK, dunno what time that is in the states sorry.


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 22, 2008)

so that'll be 8/9 here aswell then lol.
will be thinking of your sticky fingers at that time then.
eeeuuugghhhh soz bro...just realised how utterly bent that sounded lol
wasn't meant to lmao


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 22, 2008)

lmfao hahaha legend


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 23, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Quick update, sorry no photos again guys my cameras being a fool...
> 
> * Day 123 - 71 days flowering*
> 
> ...


ooh cant wait to see some harvest porn!!! nice grow mate!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers Cheetah! I just hope it looks more impressive when i chop lol. I really dont think she'l yield loads. I'll be surprised if i get a ounce wet. Anyway i put her in the dark around 7 yesterday so i wont take her out until gone 7 tonight meaning shes had more than 24hours of darkness. Hopefully thatl be enough for her to begin to produce resin lol 

Im all excited now haha


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 23, 2008)

hahaha everybody is exited before....and after harvest i guess  lol


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 23, 2008)

guessing you mean excited and not _excited lmao_


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

lmao bit of both  

Im too excited, so tempted to check on Mary but i cant haha Anyway Im kind of regretting choosing Mary over Jane, i really think Jane isnt going to yield as much as Mary. I just put her on top of this box to make her closer to the plant. Now that Mary isnt in the room theres more room for me to play. So shes now about an inch or two away from the light. And i have tied her lower branches up so they get more light. She now looks like a weird puppet. 

Apart from that, theres nothing new. Although i swear im allergic to my plants haha. I have really bad hayfever and its much worse when im around my plants. Only thing is hayfever is from pollen which is worrying... Anyway... 

Peace! Puff Puff Pass*


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 23, 2008)

*takes spliff* bogart dude lmao puff puff pass back

maybe you've fashioned a new strain :- "puppet pot...leaves u dangling" lol


----------



## HATCH (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrat's on Your Up Coming Harvest!!!!,,,,,,,Look's To Be Some Fire!!!!,,,,,,,,,,,Shit Is Dripping In Trich.!!!!!!!,,,Happy Smoke'n The Dank!!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

Dixie: haha thats awesome  May well call it that lmao

Hatch: Thanks man! Cheers for stopping by, really appreciate it! I cant wait to have a proper sample of this after curing!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 23, 2008)

Dixie78 said:


> guessing you mean excited and not _excited lmao_


sorry.....my cartoon network english  Lmao


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 23, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> sorry.....my cartoon network english  Lmao


lmao..is ok dude..is just me being a dick lmao


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

My drying box has been constructed  haha im too excited its like christmas. Simple cardboard box with string across the top and loads of holes cut for ventilation. It has more ventilation than a bird cage. Anyway that'll be in a cupboard with the door shut for the next week once ive harvested. I'll check on it daily of corse haha Then i need to go buy a jar, id like to say multiple but i really dont think this harvest is going to be that great... 

Im going to be keeping all the cuttings and stems to make hash at a later date. I have kept all cutting so far and they are dry so i'll be bagging that then putting the rest to dry in a separate place.

Catch you later


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

Ittttsssss Harvest Time


----------



## Alto (Jul 23, 2008)

Awesome,
I am so glad the ladies behaved themselves during your time away.
Images look tasty brother and good job keeping them going to the end!
All my girls are tasting great as well 
Let us know how good it gets after curing some!


----------



## IcanMJ (Jul 23, 2008)

woohoo cant wait to see your total weight.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

Alto: Long time no speak! How ya doing?! Glad to hear the girls are tasting great! How much did you total in the end?

icanMJ: haha i know it but im saving it for my update  


So the harvest is over, however im gonna be busy for the next hour so i'll do an update then, thought photos and quick video may take a while to upload. Sorry for the delay, keep posted!


----------



## Lychee (Jul 23, 2008)

iv just read through your journal and i thinks iv joined the thread at just the right time  

lookin forward to the harvest pics

great grow man!

hope my current first grow turns out as well as urs has..


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers mate! Thanks for putting in the time to read through! Hope its not a let down lol. Sorry for the delay in update my video is taking for ever to upload let alone the pics. The videos only 14seconds long!! Ive written the update just need to place the links in etc Shouldnt be too long now


----------



## Lychee (Jul 23, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Cheers mate! Thanks for putting in the time to read through! Hope its not a let down lol. Sorry for the delay in update my video is taking for ever to upload let alone the pics. The videos only 14seconds long!! Ive written the update just need to place the links in etc Shouldnt be too long now


lol nah, it was a good read!

i think iv learnt quite a lot..

what sort of dry weight are you hoping for?


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

Well i can kind of guess what my dry weight from the plant i have harvested will be as its usually about a third of the wet wait. To be perfectly honest i can say that i would be happy with just 7g's off of this grow simply because i have learnt SO much from it (Though i can confidently say i have more than that lol). This in a way was my practice grow so my future grows should be fantastic as i swear ive had a life times worth of bad luck in this grow alone lol.

edit: Oh and sorry the video STILL hasnt uploaded


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

I cant believe how long its taking to upload this flaming video.. Its only 14seconds?!?!?! I could have grown a lowryder by now haha should be up soon, bare with. So sorry about this!


----------



## Lychee (Jul 23, 2008)

lol, im stayin awake to see this, better be worth it! 

Just kidding


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

*Update. Day 124 - 72 days flowering.*

Jane is doing fine. Behind Mary and i expect she will yield less, perhaps this is because she wasnt topped meaning she had less surface area to use light? I dont know. I will let her continue to grow for another week or so until at least 50% of trichs are amber. I have lifted her a bit so that the light intensity is increased.

Heres a quick picture or two (all Jane):

Trichs from a couple of days ago:






Back of main cola:






Her new puppet pose:






*Harvest *

Right what ive been waiting for lol. I have harvested Mary. It took about an hour and twenty minutes. Before i continue id like to say the following. This grow has by no means been perfect. Im lucky they lived at all let alone the fact i left them for three weeks. I have learnt so much from this grow and if i were to re do this grow with this knowledge i am confident i would have managed to double my yield at least over all (and i dont even know my over all yield yet) I feel that leaving them for those three weeks stunted the growth some what as i wasnt feeding them properly etc. I am happy with what i have come out with as far as knowledge is concerned, even if im not able to grow again for a couple of years at least i can start my next more confidently. 

Now to the interesting stuff. My fingers were SO sticky doing this it was unbelievable. I licked my fingers like before and i swear to you i got so stoned doing this through the harvest. I thought THC had to be heated to be absorbed that way like in food?! Anyway im not complaining . As far as trimming was concerned i could have gotten a lot closer to the buds but i chose to leave some parts of the trich covered leaves on them (not full leaves just a quarter of said leaf or so) I know this isnt perfect but im after every gram i can out of this harvest and it seemed a shame to chuck the trich covered leaves to make hash. I collected all of my cuttings in two separate piles. Trich covered and plain. I will be attempted hash at some point with these though i doubt i'll get much. 

So heres some photos of some of the branches before manicuring:













Heres the remaining stem:






I'll get a root ball shot tomorrow evening or Friday maybe, im up to London tomorrow morning early so wont be able to do it before then.

Video of box (Doesnt look like much does it  ):


Heres pictures of box:






Picture of a pile of weed lol (This isnt all of it just the smaller nugs)






And thats it  

Oh yeah and the final weight was *39.7g wet*(with alot of stems) so between 15/18 dry? Whats your bets?

Not a load for a single plant, particularly a strain with such potential but like i said its been through so much strain and the holiday didnt help... I havent a clue how much my other girl will weigh i imagine about two third the weight of this one, perhaps around the 28/9g mark. Only time will tell. 

Thanks for the support and patience! Sorry if its a bit of a let down haha 

Peace

TGP


----------



## Lychee (Jul 23, 2008)

bit of a let down?
doesnt look like a lot??


if tht was mine id be damn proud with tht!

thats pretty good for your first grow right??

plus tht bud looks real pukka! 

good job!


----------



## IcanMJ (Jul 23, 2008)

Not bad one oz and the know how to do it better. I hope to get, great job.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 23, 2008)

Cheers mate  Well yeah first grow an all that lol, with my experience now and a HPS i could easily double that. If this smoke is anything like the sample i tried last saturday then im in for a treat  And that sample was from this plant And quick dried. So a proper slow dry and cure should make this perfect 

icanMj: Yeah, i hope to pull 1 ounce dry from Both plants and i'll be a happy grower lol


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 23, 2008)

good growing TGP now sit back and taste the fruit of your labour.


----------



## skiskate (Jul 23, 2008)

Congrats man! I cant wait until my harvest. Ive never heard of licking your fingers but when i harvest ill definetly try it. But yeah one ounce dry from both plants and i would be very happy.


----------



## krs1516 (Jul 23, 2008)

Overall how do you think the huge CFL did? Im thinking of using one due to space, heat and ventilation restrictions? Thanks and it looks awesome for a first grow.... hope mine goes that well.


----------



## Vizion420 (Jul 23, 2008)

looks kinda molded to me anyone else?

some spots do anyways


----------



## StealthPanda (Jul 23, 2008)

> Oh yeah and the final weight was *39.7g wet*(with alot of stems) so between 15/18 dry? Whats your bets?
> 
> Not a load for a single plant, particularly a strain with such potential but like i said its been through so much strain and the holiday didnt help... I havent a clue how much my other girl will weigh i imagine about two third the weight of this one, perhaps around the 28/9g mark. Only time will tell.
> 
> ...


 
14.2 grams. well 14.175 to be exact, but the scale will round it up to 14.2.
That is my bet haha.


----------



## Lychee (Jul 24, 2008)

Vizion420 said:


> looks kinda molded to me anyone else?
> 
> some spots do anyways



how can u tell tht its molded man?

im not questioning what ur saying, id just like to know for future reference


----------



## Lychee (Jul 24, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Cheers mate  Well yeah first grow an all that lol, with my experience now and a HPS i could easily double that. If this smoke is anything like the sample i tried last saturday then im in for a treat  And that sample was from this plant And quick dried. So a proper slow dry and cure should make this perfect


Be sure to let us know how the finished product smokes 
Im looking forward to the second round 
good luck with curing it, i know id just smoke it.. i have little self control


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 24, 2008)

congratz on the harvest dude!!! Have fun  !! CheerZ!


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 24, 2008)

nice one TGP...can't fucking waitto harvest mine..although is gonna be a bout 8 weeks atleast till then.
how long u gonna cure for?
and STOP with the "sticky fingers" lmfao
i'm betting on 15.3g for ur dry weight.(what do i win? half ur stash lol)


----------



## OB Cron Kenobi (Jul 24, 2008)

That looks like a very nice plant, way better quality wise than the one i harvested 2 weeks early. and even if you get a gram less weight than me, the shit on your plate is gourmet, I am eating homecooked good food- but it isnt gourmet- i would trade in my big ass sizzler steak for a smaller new york strip if you know what i mean, your set- great plant, some amazing smoke. Cant wait till after you burp the shit out of it and get a full tasting of that strawberry... mmm does it sound good!
ob


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 24, 2008)

Kulanhunter: Cheers man will do  

Skis: haha harvest is definitely a lot of fun. Thanks for stopping by!

KRS: Alright mate, erm well it did just fine. I know i could do much better with a HPS but with said restriction the CFL did a great job. However if i were to do a CFL grow again i would use two envirolites. Both 200W either both red spectrum or one blue one red. Then i would have side lighting perhaps a 100w envirolite on either side. I think that would be brilliant. However the one did fine lol.

Vizion: Well i inspected it quite closely with my microscope obsession lol didnt see any mold perhaps its the way the flash reacted on the surface?

StealthPanda: If your right then im going to get you to guess next weeks lotto numbers

Lychee: Haha will do. Im going to be sampling a lot of it next weekend, hopefully it'll be dry by then. Just checked on it now and it smells great, a long way to go though drying wise.

Cheetz: Haha i will  Thanks bro!

Dixie: Well if i have any left after next weekend i'll cure it for as long as i can lol Same with the other girl Jane. My original plan was to have two jars. One of which i would never smoke from even if i run out. And try and cure it for a good month or two. I'll see how it rides out. 

OB: Thanks for the kind words and support bro! Wish i could Puff Puff Pass!!!!!!>>>


Sorry about the delays here ive been to London today. A right shit storm has hit my life today so sorry if i sound a bit miserable. To put it simple, the last year of my life i have spent working towards this job in London, re mortgaged the house to afford living in London, missed out on a new car to save money, missed out on various other opportunities and focused everything on this job. I go searching for a apartment today and nearly signed a 51week tenancy. When i get back i have a letter from a solicitor saying the company im supposed to be working for has gone bust and is in liquidation, my job is no longer available. . . To get back to where i was a year ago is going to take me at least three years because of all the sacrifices i made this year. I dont think i have ever been so devastated. Damn i wish my harvest was dry..... Sorry to rant guys i'll buck up soon, just a hard blow that i did Not expect what so ever.. 

/Rant. 

I'll try get photos in the morning!

Peace

TGP


----------



## IcanMJ (Jul 24, 2008)

Damn TGP that really stinks, I wish there was something one to say to make you feel you better. Money sucks!! When I get down and blue I take a step back and remember that we made life this hard when you get back the nuts and berrys of life. Take care and maybe something better will come from this.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 24, 2008)

Yeah cheers man i really appreciate it. Im sure something will come up. It was just the job of a life time yknow and the whole year ive just expected it to happen and its all gone in a split second... Im just shocked... But thats life... Gonna do lots of phoning around tomorrow, hopefully something good will come out of it!


----------



## kulan hunter (Jul 24, 2008)

no way man bad blow,

i know how that feels i worked at getting a job for like 8 months, training and doing all the shit jobs in the company i was with to learn all the ins and outs of the business, i was told i had the job, then 1 weeks before i started the new manages job i was told that the directors sons had got the job. and they had the cheek to ask me to train him. well piss hence to say i left 2 weeks later after serving my notice, 

i hope thing turn out for the best


----------



## greenbehemoth (Jul 24, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> Sorry about the delays here ive been to London today. A right shit storm has hit my life today so sorry if i sound a bit miserable. To put it simple, the last year of my life i have spent working towards this job in London, re mortgaged the house to afford living in London, missed out on a new car to save money, missed out on various other opportunities and focused everything on this job. I go searching for a apartment today and nearly signed a 51week tenancy. When i get back i have a letter from a solicitor saying the company im supposed to be working for has gone bust and is in liquidation, my job is no longer available. . . To get back to where i was a year ago is going to take me at least three years because of all the sacrifices i made this year. I dont think i have ever been so devastated. Damn i wish my harvest was dry..... Sorry to rant guys i'll buck up soon, just a hard blow that i did Not expect what so ever.. /Rant. I'll try get photos in the morning! Peace TGP


Hi GigglePimp, really glad to hear you didn't end up working for some sort of f**ker who would no doubt have totally destroyed your life. Even more glad to hear you didn't sign up to that 51 week lease. FFS man - LOL - that was a close one!!! Finally, glad you're still hanging about with us here kretins down the old rollitup m8. Give you a shout tomorrow man (good job you have that nice harvest cooking haha). Sorry I'm a bit mad at the moment


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 25, 2008)

TGP dude that really really sucks!!! sorry to hear life fucked u over!! unfair innit?!!
few years back, i quit a secure job for a grrrrrreat job and within 2 weeks, _that _business wen bust and i was left on the old rock n roll!
threw the dice and rolled double zero!!!. did'nt know where to turn....trust me..things'll work out mate!!! did for me.it's hard but try and keep the faith bro..(and i don't mean to quote Bon Jovi lol)
anyway..enough hugging lol...WHERE'S THE FUCKING PORN?YA GET! lmao


----------



## DWR (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks yummy......


----------



## Alto (Jul 26, 2008)

Well Brother the time has finally come eh?
Looks great my man, looks great.
Enjoy it after what you have gone thru you deserve it.
Sorry to hear about your job falling thru, but remember,
You only lose something you want, to make room for something better.
I really believe that myself.
Great job on the grow TGP
 puff puff,...passes...


----------



## HATCH (Jul 26, 2008)

Hey What's UP????,,,,,,,,,Say Bro, Keep Your Head Up,This Sound's Like A Good Thing To Me, Ya, You Had Some Near Mis'es, But Came Out Ahead, & Will Be Back On Your Feet In No-Time,,,,,,,,Good Thing Lie In Your Future, You'll See!!!!!!!!,,,,,,Best Of Luck!!,,Later, HATCH


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 27, 2008)

DWR: oh it is  

Alto: Thanks man, its not as much as it could be, and could be much denser (using HPS) but im happy with it. I wired up a small shitty cpu fan to my dry box yesterday, hopefully that'll speed the drying process up a bit. Yeah thanks man, something better will come long hopefully  The good thing about not going to London is that the apartment i nearly signed the tenancy for was practical for growing  

Hatch: Yeah i havent been on here much the last few days so i apologize, just been trying to sort my other options out! Im sure something will come out of this, just hopefully its sooner than later! Puff Puff Pass>>>>


----------



## Enkilot (Jul 27, 2008)

Congrats on the harvest! Looking forward to finding out how she smokes!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Jul 27, 2008)

Hey TGP it looks like you got yourself some nice and tasty smoke my friend.
Yeah the fan in the dry box will help, it seems to work better for me.
As for the job, tough break man, but remember that the big guy upstairs doesn't always give us what we want but he gives us what we need. Good Luck and remember the definition of Luck = *L*aboring *U*nder *C*orrect *K*nowledge.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 29, 2008)

Enkilot: Cheers  I cant wait to tell you how she smokes!

BigGuy: Yeah could be denser but it sure smells and looks good. The fan did the trick as its in jars now  Ha, ive never heard that before! Thanks man, really appreciate the support! Puff Puff Pass>>>

Hey guys i just want to apologize at what a poor job i have been doing at keeping you guys up to date  Im sure if you read my last rant you can imagine why this is. I have been spending everyday trying to get my life back on track and its becoming alot harder than i imagined... My first crop is in a jar as of today. Hopefully it'll start getting more potent now. Havent sampled it yet. Its starting to smell now though its an odd smell different to before... 

I havent cut the other girl yet, i really dont think she'l yield Loads but time will tell. Dry weight of the first girl was ok, it may still change but we'll see.. It is currently 18.4g. My next grow will definitely yield more than that lol I'll give you guys a smoke report when i get back from the festival this Sunday. 

Thanks again for your patience! I really need to get my ass into gear on here !


----------



## looselikeanoose (Jul 30, 2008)

Man I'm sorry to hear about your trouble I hope your plant smokes like a monster so atleast you can get fried for a bit an forget about it, But I've never seen a plant curve like yours did. Good grow bro.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 31, 2008)

looselikeanoose: No worries man i hope she does too! First sample of it tomorrow  I tell you what, she stinks now that shes been in a jar. Almost like cheese haha ive been checking for mold etc and theres none so its doing really well. I crave the smell now its weird, i love opening the jar and taking a whiff haha Like i said its really strong skunky/ cheese smell with a berry undertone. If flavour is anything like it was with my sample i had two weeks ago then its going to be fantastic  

BigGuy: Ive been trying to comment in your thread but it wont let me for some reason, says something to do with security :S So heres my comment lol : 

Hey man thats great news! Glad its helping out with the pain! Looks like the curing did the trick! Your going to have a load of great smoke at the end of this grow! Keep up the good work, the other girls look fantastic!

TGP


----------



## Dixie78 (Jul 31, 2008)

ey tgp....howu doin dude.glad to hear the curing's making a stink lol


----------



## cheetah2007 (Jul 31, 2008)

yeah me too. Cheers


----------



## thegigglepimp (Jul 31, 2008)

Not too bad man, just constantly having to get organized for my next career shift, which is why i havent been on here much with pictures etc. I think my cams acting up on me though, even with a full charge it wont last longer than 2 mins :S You alright??

As far as Jane is concerned i think she still has another week or two in her. Its nearly been eleven and a half weeks lol I could chop her now but theres still hardly any amber trichs.. Im not worried Mary should keep me going for now


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 3, 2008)

*Smoke Report - Mary (Cut earlier than Jane)

Oh my god.. I completely under estimated this girl. I thought as i cut it a bit earlier than i could have it wouldnt be that potent. So i tried it in a doob and finished it between two. Flavour is out of this world. Fantastic, curing really did the trick. Not harsh at all, a very fruity flavour, i wouldnt straight up say strawberries but it definitely is a fruity flavour to it. Anyway the high was fantastic starts off as a cerebral high, really energetic and then it takes hold of your body. As i said i underestimated it with my first joint and put a large amount in. I was couch locked hardcore i couldnt move lol. Havent experienced that since white widow in Amsterdam. Anyway Needless to say i was smoking it all weekend and got it perfect. Like i said, perfect cerebral head high then its followed by a good stone (Which can be a couch lock if you continue lol) Overall im overly happy with this. Yield could have been much better but the quality of smoke was excellent. 

Sorry if none of that makes sense, im fucked at the moment. Not stoned or drunk just exhausted im getting too old for festivals lmao Cant believe how tired i am i can barely move. Hope everyone hada good weekend! 

Peace

TGP*


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 5, 2008)

Hi GigglePimp, how's things? That smoke sounds awesome mate, well worth all your efforts. It must be really satisfying to end up with such high quality bud that you grew yourself - I hope mine comes out even half as good, if it comes out at all  You've done a great job on this grow. As you said with all the knowledge you've gained your next grow is going to be something else. Any plans yet? Any luck with the job hunting? Speak soon .....


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 6, 2008)

Alright man, things have been better.... I keep telling myself the collapse of my job was for a good reason, but im yet to see it. Struggling to get anything together at the moment and not for lack of effort. Anyway... Thanks for the kind words mate! Wish i could share my efforts lol Im going to Harvest Jane in the next couple of days i think. Still have about 10g left of Mary which isnt loads but considering the stress ive been through.. lol 

I'd like to say that i have plans for my next grow. I love having weed on tap haha but as i dont know what im doing next year at all yet its impossible to make judgement. If im still living here then yes i will grow again. But hopefully i'll be moving somewhere else, and then it'l be down to my accommodation. Sorry i havent been keeping up to date on your threads man i will when everythings back on track!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 6, 2008)

whatup mate. hows u??


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 6, 2008)

thegigglepimp said:


> I keep telling myself the collapse of my job was for a good reason, but im yet to see it.


Hi GigglePimp ... Listen man, think what might have happened if you'd signed that lease and THEN found out the firm went bust. Or what if it had happened a few months down the line, maybe after you'd got settled into your new place, bought all sorts of crap you didn't need, got a nice grow going and all that. If you look at it that way then I think you did pretty well and have already reaped the benefits from that job falling through when it did. Nevertheless I know something good will turn up for you, so keep your chin up mate. Sorry GP I'm not preaching, even if it sounds like it ... just trying to give you a different perspective.

Hey I'm in total shit at the moment myself - I'm in between having to leave my job due to ill health and getting DLA (I hope), so at the moment me, the wife and the kids are trying to live on about £6 a day. We have no heating oil or hot water except for the shower, the rates (like council tax), electricity and phone bills haven't been paid, VISA have shut me down and it won't be long until I end up in court by all accounts. If I'm turned down for DLA, or don't get a decision soon, I'm TOTALLY F**KED. And to make matters worse I can't even afford to buy some weed  But hey, I'm learning from it. Like how to budget for example (never done it hehe) and how to really appreciate the little things I always took for granted. Maybe if I'd lived my life a little differently I wouldn't be in the mess I'm in now. Damn, I KNEW I should just have been a hippy all along ... LOL!!! Keep your pecker up mate - trust me, one day soon you're going to look back and realise this was for the best.


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheetah: Up and down mate, yourself?

GB: I know your not preaching mate, thanks mate i really appreciate it! It gets hard to keep chin up when you keep getting kicked down but it will eventually result in something good. I applied for another job and was awaiting acceptance for the last week and a half only to hear last night that That companies gone bust an all now... WTF is wrong with me?! Anyway im harvesting Jane today so that'l cheer me up a bit i guess, though i think shes going to have a really poor yield... 

Im really sorry to hear about all your problems man i can only give you the same advice you gave me  I wish i could send some of my grow your way, id just be worried itd end you in the shit by being found out or something. As you know my luck isnt at its best at the moment  As you say your now learning to budget which is a great skill (Something im shite at) after this all passes by your quality of life will be much improved simply because you can manage cash a bit better (ie having more left over for green ) I hope you have a good weekend fella, and good luck for the next few weeks!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 8, 2008)

im fine dude! i'm thinkin bout me plants..... i'm stoned........  Lmao!


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi gigglepimp, shit you're not having much luck mate, sorry to hear about this latest job falling through as well. There's nothing wrong with YOU man, it's this f**cked up country we're living in that's the problem. It couldn't be a worse time to be looking for a job or be out of work etc. But it will work out for you man, don't worry about it. There's a lot of people a lot worse off than you and me.

Thanks for the encouragement mate, I'm fine - it's the kids I feel sorry for, they're not having much of a summer holiday. But they're learning from all this too - at least they won't grow up thinking life's a ball with everything justed handed to them on a plate every time they stick their hand out, which is what they've thought up until now. But fair play to them, they haven't complained and are just making the best of it.

We'll all get through these times of trouble gigglepimp, so don't despair. Catch you later man and enjoy your weekend. And have a look at my journal, it might cheer you up a bit LOL. I've brought my Cinnamons and Purple Power plants all under the one thread now so it'll be easier for everyone (especially me). Do it soon though - if the weather doesn't improve you might find yourself looking at a picture of my back garden with nothing in it LOLOL.

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/75638-first-grow-outdoor-uk.html


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 8, 2008)

Cheetah: Haha wish i could join you!!!

GB: Yeah i know the "Credit crunch" is a bit of a joke at the moment which certainly aint helping my situation, nor yours... As for the kids, as you say its a good thing in a way. Rather learn this now than later on. You and i are both going through life lessons at the moment, at least they get theirs early on! 

I'll check your op now man! Been wondering off this site how your girls have been! Thanks for stopping by again mate!!

TGP


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 13, 2008)

First of all i want to say im so sorry about the poor ending to this journal. So much shit has happened i have been busy constantly, still am infact. Anyway heres my update.

*Update Day 145 from start would be day 93 Flowering *

Mary has been sampled and is still in her jar. I had another proper session on her last Thursday after harvesting Jane. It was with my mates that i went to Amsterdam with. We were all stunned at how amazing the smoke was. Seriously its the best smoke i have ever had and im not being biased because its my own grow. To be honest i thought the smoke would turn out shite due to all the mishaps.. The head high is fantastic. When it first hits you its amazing. You feel on top of the world with a rush of energy, an amazing cerebral high. After about half an hour/ 45 minutes the stone kicks in and my god me an my mates were flat out watching cheech and chong unable to move lmao To be fair we did over indulge in Mary but we couldnt help it haha. Heres some photos of whats left of her in the jar: 














I harvested my second plant Jane now last Thursday. I had my doubts about her yield compared to Mary. If you remember i didnt fim Jane at all. Anyway she had an extra two weeks flowering. And despite this her trichs still were predominantly cloudy. Hardly any were amber. I feel if i had the time and patience i could keep her going for a full 14/15+ weeks. However judging by the smoke i got off of Mary i should be in for a treat with this girl. I imagine Jane will give a more stoney effect than Mary. 

When cutting Jane the immediate thing i noticed was how much more she stank than Mary. Also resin production was much greater than that of Mary as my fingers were sticky instantly (Though Mary was sticky as hell lol). The other thing i noticed is her buds were denser than Mary's. Anyway heres the pictures of the harvest. Sorry again theyre poor quality as they were taken on my phone, my main camera is bust.

This is half the tip of her main stem:






Same tip with some of the buds in the background:






Part way through filling the dry box:






Dito:






Anyway i placed the fan by the box and they dried really well. I need to buy another jar now for her. Label both of them so i can compare. Cant wait to see the results out of Jane. As i said before she seems much denser and the smell is so potent. 

As for yield it was weird.. As i said before i was expecting much less. However i actually yield *39.8* from her wet.. I mean thats almost Exactly the same as Mary lol. Over al the pile of weed at the end looked smaller than Mary's but its obviously denser. So it'l be interesting to see what the dry weight will be. In fact i may go and look now. 

Thanks for you patience guys! I guess this is pretty much the end of this journal  When i get around to it i'll do a summary lol As for my next grow i dont know what im doing yet. My situation next year hasnt settled at all so it all depends on where im living. Fingers crossed!!!!! 

Peace - Puff Puff Pass >>>>>>

TGP


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey TGP, glad to hear that you at least got some awesome smoke from the girls. With all that's going on in your life right now you deserve it. Cheers to a successful grow mate !!!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh yeah..... How does the little woman like the "peppers" that you grew? Or have you told her?kiss-ass


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 13, 2008)

Oh shit yeah i totally forgot to tell you guys about that! haha basically i headed down to the local farmers market and managed to find four dodgy looking peppers. They were disgusting. The guy gave me the weirdest look ever, which i dont blame him for. Anyway i took them home and stabbed one with a pencil and let it go a bit off so i could claim some bug got into them and these were the only "respectable" ones left. 

So i approach the misses and show her the peppers telling her that im really sorry this is all that came of all of that effort. She laughed at me and took me into our room where she had a couple of spliffs of my green in the drawer. She found out when i was away and has been waiting ever since to see how long i could keep it up... Thank christ she was fine with it haha quite funny when i look back at it. Annoying though as i could have grown more lol

We ate the peppers and sampled my green  Turned out to be a really good night  

Thanks for stopping by mate! Really appreciate it!


----------



## BigGuyTok'n (Aug 13, 2008)

ROFLMFAO......Ohhhh.....My........Gawd.......now that is funny.
Cool that she was alright with it, and that she got you back too.
Wow.... you tried to pass off some dodgy peppers.


----------



## greenbehemoth (Aug 14, 2008)

LOLOL - love the story about the peppers GP. Great that your little lady took it so well, you could have been in for a right hammering. Congrats on the quality of Mary, she sounds awesome. And more congrats on your fresh harvest, I hope Jane is everything you hope for and more - look forward to hearing how she smokes. Catch you later mate


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 15, 2008)

BigGuyToki'n: Haha yeah i know, its probably the only thing recently that has gone right for me haha 

GB: Thanks man! Im half way through Mary already lol and i have a five day festival starting next Wednesday so i dont know how much i'll have left lol. Still havent sampled Jane yet. May be at the festival  Hope all is well with you!


----------



## toolage (Aug 16, 2008)

hey TGP figured I'd post for this one. congrats on your harvest and your good quality bud. glad to see your woman never found what you've been trying so hard to hide lol! 

hope everything goes ok with getting everything back on track! take it ez bro, you know where I'll be!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

whatup tooooool???? grats on the harvest TGP!


----------



## toolage (Aug 18, 2008)

cheetah2007 said:


> whatup tooooool???? grats on the harvest TGP!


my main man cheetah. how's it been man?

this is what i've been up to


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 18, 2008)

its cool man! lookin good !!!


----------



## thegigglepimp (Aug 18, 2008)

Glad to have you back temporarily mate! Thanks for stopping by! I cant believe how much you girls have shot up! Im jealous! !!!


----------



## cheetah2007 (Aug 19, 2008)

heehehe....dun complain man!


----------



## Alto (Sep 14, 2008)

Harvests looked good man
Glad to see it worked out well for you
I can almost smell the strawberries


----------



## thegigglepimp (Sep 14, 2008)

Haha cheers man! Yeah surprisingly i still have loads left  Made some Green Dragon Vodka with the stems and leaf cut offs from manicuring, as well as some bud. Brilliant stuff, a shots worth in a drink and your there in under 30 minutes!!! 

Had a couple of doobs last night with some friends and it shocks me how great the high is every time lol 

I know where im moving now, in fact im moving next weekend. Unfortunately i dont think im gonna be able to grow, i'll how to see what its like living there for a while, but im pretty sure itl be impossible. Which is a bit shit to be honest. I'll see how it pans out. Perhaps a LR strain.... 

Apart from that only related news is that me an my mates have decided to go back to Amsterdam, this time for the Cannabis cup  Should be good  

Hope everyones alright!!

Puff Puff Pass


----------



## cheetah2007 (Sep 15, 2008)

whasaaaaaaaaaaaa? im fine  u??


----------

